#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-10-08
<jvrbanac> mhall119, I had a few moments over the weekend, so I was able to get the docbook to html transform pushed up
<mhall119> jvrbanac: awesome, I'll take a look
<mhall119> jvrbanac: do you want to start on the other models next, so we can start building the rest of the site?
<jvrbanac> mhall119, sure I was taking a look into that merge over the weekend as well. It looked like victor had started construction on some of the models already.
<mhall119> thanks
<Michal_> Hi
<Michal_> When payment ?
<Michal_> Has passed the end of the quarter
<Odra> GAhhhhh
<Odra> I want to upload something to the software center
<Odra> But I don't know how D:}
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-10-09
<paul65> How to see the source code of an calculator application in ubuntu?
<Odra> Hey :O
<Odra> How do I install an application I created in ubuntu?
<ironhalik> Hello
<Odra> Hello ironhalik
<Odra> ironhalik: Do you know how can I install an app I made?
<ironhalik> Sorry - I'm a newbie here, that's why I'm here. :)
<bakuman> you packadge it
<bakuman> then you can just double-click on the .deb file to install
<ironhalik> I'm a total newbie in Ubuntu development but got some expirience in Android development. I'm thinking about creating an app for Ubuntu, but have no idea how to aproach it.
<ironhalik> I guess I'll be using pythin with GTK, with the help of Quickly. The problem is that I don't know how certain things work in Ubuntu
<ironhalik> Like - I want to stay connected with my phone and react to certain events with user message - do I do it with a deamon?
<Odra> bakuman: I haven't packaged it
<Odra> I just put it inside a zip file!
<bakuman> the it depends on what you mean by "install:
<Odra> I want it to appear on the dash home thing so I can click it.
<Odra> Also I want to upload it to the software center.
<Odra> :(
<Odra> Packaging sounds complicated D:
<Odra> >___<
<Odra> I really can't figure this out.
<Odra> Why is there so much text about packaging?
<Odra> Someone help me!
<Odra> I can't comprehend the comprehensive article about debian packaging D:
<Odra> Meh. I give up.
<JanC> ironhalik: you should explain what you mean by staying connected with your phone, and what Ubuntu has to do with it  ☺
<JanC> and maybe Odra should try #ubuntu-packaging for help
<JanC> ironhalik: "how certain things work in Ubuntu" is also a bit vague
<JanC> please ask specific versions, and somebody might be able to answer them (or refer you to a place where they can answer them)
<JanC> please ask specific questions *
<JanC> (bah, was writing this while thinking about something else...)
<ironhalik> JanC: I want to implement push notifications from my phone to my Ubuntu 12.04 PC
<ironhalik> JanC: but nvm - I'll check out some broader tutorials and guides to get me started, then I'll think about specific stuff :)
<JanC> your Ubuntu desktop might behind a NAT, which complicates pushing to it somewhat
<ironhalik> Nah - it would be inside same LAN
<JanC> OTOH, when using a protocol like XMCP (aka Jabber) it should be easy to implement
<ironhalik> Jabber for backend communications?
<JanC> inside a (known) LAN, that would be very easy to implement
<JanC> even without Jabber
<ironhalik> ah, ok - can you give me any pointers? I mean on a very broad level
<JanC> XMPP/Jabber would be an easy way to implement it in a way that works outside the LAN too
<JanC> ironhalik: inside a LAN, you can usually do whatever you want, so it could be as easy as sending a HTTP request to some web service
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-10-11
<icedtea> Anyone know how to fix this? E: Couldn't download packages: python-minimal python2.7-minimal sysvinit-utils
<icedtea> when running pbuilder create
<icedtea> looks like adding a mirror to the pbuilder command works
<orneo121> Hello developers
<orneo121> I have a question
<Stecchino> unity-2d seems to mess with drag and drop within my Qt application. Anyone know how to prevent/fix this?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-10-12
<ironhalik> Under Precise, should I develop using Python 3 or Python 2.7? With the possible prospect of moving to 12.10 in the feature.
<ironhalik> As I uderstand, Ubuntu is moving to Python 3, but the default installed interpreter is Python 2.7
<ironhalik> also, which python Quickly uses by default?
<icedtea> when creating a debian package, how do you get a post installation script called?
<JanC> ironhalik: what Python you develop for also depends on what Python modules you need (not all of them are ported to Python 3 yet, although things are getting a lot better in that respect)
<JanC> I suggest if you can use Python 3 (everything you need works with it), it's probably a good idea to use that, unless you want compatibility with older versions of Ubuntu/Python
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-10-13
<vrnithin> hi,
<vrnithin> i just added a picture to my app in glade and i initialized it in my code.
<vrnithin> but pic is not comming when i tried quickly run
<vrnithin> help please
<sgringwe> How long does it usually take for an app to be reviewed for USC?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-10-14
<BigWhale> What should I do? Keep the support for gstreamer 0.11 or stick to 1.0?
<PN1> Hi, anyone with experience in loading app to Ubuntu Software Center?
<PN1> i could use some help with an already uploaded app..
<coolbhavi> PN1, hello
<coolbhavi> PN1, tell us the problem you are facing
<coolbhavi> as I am from the ARB
<PN1> coolbhavi: I have uploaded a new app for Ubntu Software Center 2 days ago
<PN1> and i can't see it yet
<PN1> my status is Pending review
<coolbhavi> PN1 App name?
<PN1> Reem Media Player
<coolbhavi> PN1, the app submitted on the portal will go through a review from the ARB then voting
<coolbhavi> after your app is approved you can see it in USC
<coolbhavi> pls bear with us as we are undergoing restructuring right now
<PN1> i didn't set the source package with the actual source files, I created it only with the binary file. is it ok?
<coolbhavi> PN1, please submit the source too in a tarball
<PN1> ok, i'll try.
<PN1> coolbhavi, why do you need the source C files?
<coolbhavi> PN1, for a code review
<PN1> k
<JanC> I think source code isn't required for closed source apps?
<JanC> although I would certainly appreciate if you provide source code so the ARB can check it for potential problems
<coolbhavi> JanC, exactly
<PN1> it's not a closed source app, its only a small(for now) media player. where do i put the source code?inside debian/source? i new at this thing
<PN1> *i'm
<JanC> PN1: just upload the "source package" (which is 3 files normally)
<JanC> 2 or 3 files
<JanC> *.dsc & *.tar.gz
<PN1> after i followed this tutorial:http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/02/how-to-prepare-a-compiled-application-for-ubuntu-software-center/
<JanC> or point to an online source repository maybe
<PN1> i dont have an online repository yet
<PN1> i was hoping that i'll manage a PPA
<JanC> step 6 & 7 there are about the source package
<JanC> PN1: I think having a PPA makes things easier for the ARB
<JanC> as then they have the source *and* possibly the application was tested by others already
<PN1> JanC, i did follow these steps but i didn't include the C source file
<JanC> it should be in a *.tar.gz ?
<PN1> it is but i included in the tar.gz, the binry file and the icon.png
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-07
<dholbach> good morning
<oSoMoN> gusch, nerochiaro: hey guys, anyone up for an easy review (reverting a previous revision)? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/expand-all-domains-consistently/+merge/189342
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks
<oSoMoN> gusch: another one (a one-liner) here, if you have a moment: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/better-ua-override-for-twitter/+merge/189540
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved as well
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks!
<mihir> oSoMoN:  ping !!
<mihir> oSoMoN: is there anyway I can push on other's branch ???
<oSoMoN> mihir: not if the branch is owned by someone else
<oSoMoN> mihir: however you can get a copy of the branch, apply your changes, and push it somewhere else for review
<mihir> oSoMoN: yeah that I know, but that branch is not yet mergeds so I was wondering
<oSoMoN> mihir: well you can propose a merge against a branch that hasn’t been merged in trunk (change the target branch when submitting your proposal)
<mihir> oSoMoN: okay got it , i will try :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Habitat Day! :-D
<Mirv> balloons: hi! I'm somehow all failing with rssreader's autopilot tests on device, do they work for you at the moment? I'm using the bzr96 versions (after accidentally having the old 'ubuntu-rssreader-app' packages installed, but I checked they're removed)
<Mirv> the rssreader UI seems to work but the two AP tests just seem to timeout on something
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: hey, could you please approve https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/notes-app/fix-pep8-warnings/+merge/188523 ?
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: thought i already did, let me look
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: nevermind, you already did indeed
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: I’ll top-approve myself
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: excellent
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: it took an insane number of attempts for CI to succeed, so I lost track of the fact that you had already approved it :/
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: yeah, quite embarassing
<AskUbuntu> How to delete the licence key in order to add new one with a new format | http://askubuntu.com/q/354748
<rmescandon> Hi. Has anybody extended WebView qml component to have additional features in c++?. I need to send custom user agent and other http headers when requesting urls, but i don't know how to implement it. I don't know if i must create a new class inherited from QWebView or must i inherit from another one
<nerochiaro_> greyback: regarding bug 1235179 do you have any idea why mir fails to recognize the wrapper script ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1235179 in notes-app (Ubuntu) "notes-app fails to launch on unity8 with mir - unable to authenticate it" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235179
<Laney> hey
<Laney> did we get the standard Time and Date pickers yet?
<popey> Laney: it's being worked on by Zsombor
<Laney> popey: ok, is there something I can subscribe to?
<popey> Laney: pass, you'd have to ask Zsombor himself. AIUI it's on hold till 10th
<Laney> mmk
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/datepicker/+merge/187493
<Laney> why can't you subscribe to MPs?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: care to approve https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/notes-app/remove-unused-test-code/+merge/189562 ?
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: looking
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: that function seems to be used
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: not that specific one, it seems to be a leftover copy that is also present in other files (and used there)
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: good catch
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: approved
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: thanks
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: just to be sure , notes-app AP tests still are messed up and unreliable in jenkins ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: yes, there is still this nasty race condition that nobody has ever managed to nail down, it’s easier to observe it on mako, but interestingly I’ve seen it happening on maguro once this morning, so it’s not exclusively mako
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: to be honest i would be for disabling the tests until this is nailed down by someone who can repro it reliably. it's not productive to have to retry CI jobs a thousand times
<nerochiaro_> waste of everyone's time
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: disabling the tests is not a good solution either, and not acceptable for the QA team’s standpoint
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: how is that better than not having anyone focusing on a fix,  ignoring AP tests most of the time due to not really being able to tell apart real from spurious failures, and wasting time retrying time over and over again until they succeed ?
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: (i know you're not the right person to argue with. just venting a bit, sorry)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: if you can convince the QA team that skipping the tests is a good idea, then be my guest :) and good luck…
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: :)
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: i'd rather convince whoever needs to be convinced that this is an high priority problem and someone should be assigned on it until fixed
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: agreed
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: I think everyone agrees it’s a high priority issue, but no one really set out to fix it properly
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: yes, which has been going on for some weeks now and I think it's time to escalate it a bit
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: let's discuss in standup as you suggested
<oSoMoN> yup
<om26er> nerochiaro_, bug 1232879
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1232879 in camera-app (Ubuntu Saucy) "Please remove the video mode button for 13.10" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1232879
<om26er> nerochiaro_, I have a branch to fix this, can you please review: https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/camera-app/disable_video_button/+merge/189566
<nerochiaro_> om26er: looking into it
<om26er> Bill wanted the icon to stay there just not enabled.
<nerochiaro_> om26er: yes, completely removing it would complicate things a log
<nerochiaro_> om26er: i'm acutally going to lunch,  having a look when i come back
<om26er> nerochiaro_, sure
<nerochiaro_> om26er: is the CI server down at the moment ? I can't seem to download output files from it anymore
<nerochiaro_> om26er: it just seems to be not responding
<om26er> nerochiaro_, works for me. try again ?
<nerochiaro_> om26er: nope
<nerochiaro_> om26er: specifically i'm trying this: http://10.97.0.26:8080
<om26er> nerochiaro_, you want the output.zip ?
<nerochiaro_> om26er: http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-saucy-armhf/2518/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip
<om26er> nerochiaro_, yeah, it opens for me.
<nerochiaro_> om26er: ok, problem on my end then, i'll debug some more
<om26er> nerochiaro_, download the output.zip here: http://ubuntuone.com/6qYgzWWWpWa89ZM8xfrMan
<nerochiaro_> om26er: it works if I turn on the VPN, that's weird
<om26er> nerochiaro_, yes they are direct links, a bug at the CI team's end.
<nerochiaro_> om26er: i see
<dpm> seb128, Laney, so I can change the language on the phone now \o/
<Laney> yay
<dpm> how do you actually doing it, though? it seems only translations from the settings app are loading?
<Laney> I can't take any credit for that though
<seb128> dpm, did you reboot?
<seb128> dpm, the settings changes ~/.pam_environment to set LANG LANGUAGE and LC_..., like on the desktop, but that's active at login only
<dpm> seb128, ah, let me try to reboot
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: can you please have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-qmlscene-desktop-file/+merge/189563
<dpm> seb128, so rebooting didn't work. What I did was: change the language in settings, saw the settings app translated, but looking at the language environment variables they were not changed. After a reboot, the settings app was not translated anymore. But I'm not on the latest image (I'm on 82), let me try to update first
<dpm> (on a very slow network at a conference atm)
<seb128> dpm, do you have language-pack-gnome-es-base installed?
<dpm> you mean language-pack-gnome-ca-base ? ;)
<dpm> you're not trying to spanishize me, are you?
<seb128> dpm, oh, that's not going to work
<seb128> dpm, we only supposed zh-es-pt-de-fr on the current image
<seb128> dpm, we can't add langpacks because the image is ro
<seb128> dpm, well you can go rw and install the langpack yourself if you want ca support
<dpm> seb128, but for those apps that have got translations shipped (clock, calculator, unity8), they should just pick the env variable, right?
<seb128> dpm, the env is not written because the locale doesn't exist on disk
<seb128> e.g the locale definition is shipped with the langpack
<dpm> ah, I get it now
<dpm> so I'd need to change to rw and then run locale-gen, right?
<dpm> or the langpack install should do that for me
<seb128> dpm, yes, rather install the gnome langpack for your locale, that's going to do the gen for you as well as providing the translations for e.g unity lenses and indicators (those are shipped in the gnome langpacks)
<seb128> dpm, note that we have an item to hide from the settings list the language not generated on the disk
<seb128> that should avoid such confusion
<seb128> e.g the list would only list zh/es/pt/de/fr there
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: looking
<dpm> seb128, ah :( - I forgot about the locale generation step, I thought we'd be able to select any language even if langpacks were not installed. But I realise there are quite a lot of other things to do before the release
<seb128> dpm, what would be the point if langpacks are not installed? you would miss translations for important ui parts like indicators, that wouldn't be a good experience
<seb128> dpm, we are going to support well a few languages by default, and it's easy enough to go in rw mode and add a langpack if you want test/demo in another locale
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: reviewed, needs fixing
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: oh, didn't occour to me to try tests uninstalled, thanks for catching it
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: np, see also the other comment
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: yep
<dpm> seb128, yes, but even without language packs, the ui translations are pretty good: all system/core apps are shipping their translations. But no need to argue: I agree that there is more work to be done after the release to provide a better localised experience
<seb128> dpm, right, it's only a v1, let's ship what we have an improve for the next update
<seb128> dpm, the phone is going to get regular updates anyway
<dpm> indeed :)
<dol> hi all, I am trying to develop an appllciation on Ubuntu using ALSA libraries
<dol> could anybody help me what the reasonwould be  that snd_pcm_sw_params_set_silence_threshold call returns -22 error?
<daker> oSoMoN: i reported bug 1236364
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1236364 in webbrowser-app "No visual feedback when opening an encrypted page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236364
<oSoMoN> daker: agreed, thanks for the report
<daker> oSoMoN: i was thinking of at least putting the "https" in green
<oSoMoN> daker: yeah, that would be a good start, need to discuss this with design
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: ap tests work for me when i run them locally
<daker> ok
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: clean branch?
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: clean
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: i mean, after cmake . && make
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: well look at the code, they can’t possibly work, as it’s looking for the shell script that was removed to determine whether it’s running locally
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: or it could be that you have a click package (or system-wide) version installed
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: and it’s running the tests from this package
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: (facepalm) yes it's that
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: sorry
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: fixed
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: ok, will re-review in a moment
<dholbach> beuno, I might have asked before, but I can't remember your answer... were we planning on letting apps.u.c know about click apps too?
<beuno> dholbach, well, maybe. I'm thinking of a better way to do things, more like an online version of the store than an index
<dholbach> gotcha, so that'd be much further down the line then
<beuno> dholbach, well, not too much, not too little  :)
<randomcpp> pff I can't run my app anymore
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: I approved https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-qmlscene-desktop-file/+merge/189563, feel free to top-approve once CI has run
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: thanks
<nerochiaro_> renato_: when you fixed the address book app to use the slide-to-delete confirmation, how did you fix the autopilot tests ?
<dholbach> beuno, for the apps where a download is currently not possible (on the review end), can we assume that the upload failed and they should try again?
<renato_> nerochiaro_, I did not fix the autopilot test yet
<renato_> :D
<renato_> the MR still pending
<nerochiaro_> renato_: i'm tryingt to do that, but i think the SDK needs to include a specific state that tells us when the confirmation is being displayed
<nerochiaro_> renato_: right now the state is "" or "swipingLeft" or "swipingRight" but there's no way to know if the confirmation is being asked
<nerochiaro_> renato_: also we need a standard way to click on the confirm button (like we already have for showing the toolbar)
<gusch> tmoenicke bfiller https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/ubuntu-keyboard/keyboard-html-enter/+merge/189624
<bfiller> gusch: fixed?
<gusch> bfiller: yep - hopefully without side effects
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: up for a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-slide-to-delete-confirm/+merge/189637 ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: sure
<beuno> dholbach, after Friday's deploy, it's not clear to the reviewer if an has been fully uploaded or not
<beuno> need to fix that
<beuno> retrying is teh safe thing to do
<beuno> if it fails twice, assum it wasn't uploaded
<dholbach> gotcha
<dholbach> it's probably just 4-5
<beuno> dholbach, OTOH, people can now change the namespace until they first publish an app
<dholbach> yeah, that's awesome
<beuno> so no need to fiddle with the admin anymore
<beuno> and the default now pushes you to use com.ubuntu.developer.*
<dholbach> fantastic
<dholbach> great work!
<AskUbuntu> Extend existing QML Component from C++ plugin | http://askubuntu.com/q/354895
<davmor2> dholbach, mhall119: does rad.io work for you guys I think the dev needs to update to use the new media stack maybe?  I get a listing but none of the stations play with various errors like no mms handle etc  I'm not sure if there is  abug tracker or anything for it.
<dholbach> daker, ^
<daker> interesting
<daker> davmor2: can you search for "977 hit" and play the .977 Hitz channel ?
<daker> or someone running the latest image
<davmor2> daker: latest image with a fresh install of rad.io isn't searching let me reboot and see if it works then
<davmor2> daker: for some reason maliit and rad.io are not getting on,  if you get rid of the keyboard at any point it never comes back
<daker> davmor2: :(
<daker> davmor2: can select "By network" => 977 => play  .977 Hitz channel
<daker> you*
<AskUbuntu> Application development SDK for windows | http://askubuntu.com/q/354905
<davmor2> daker: also 977 hit shows nothing on search,  I'm using absolute 80's (internal data flow error), bbc radio 1 (same as 977 hitz)  http://ubuntuone.com/4TfWQiq9Gmzfe8muCGpwas  shows up click no sound
<davmor2> daker: this is version 0.3
<daker> davmor2: :(
<daker> 0.3 is the latest version, they broke my app :(
<davmor2> daker: http://ubuntuone.com/2N6BeS1DmVeh0Wk2d3G3AX  this is what I get clicking on absolute 80's   this has only happened since the media stack update prior to that it all worked fine
<daker> davmor2: can you open the terminal and run this : " gst-launch -vvv playbin uri=http://7619.live.streamtheworld.com:80/977_HITS_SC "
<daker> ?
<davmor2> daker: hence asking if you need to update to use the new media stack,  It's moved from gstreamer 0.10 to gstreamer 1.0 amungst other things
<daker> davmor2: ya it needs to fixed
<davmor2> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# gst-launch -vvv playbin uri=http://7619.live.streamtheworld.com:80/977_HITS_SC
<davmor2> bash: gst-launch: command not found
<daker> :( so it will not work
<daker> since they moved to 1.0
<davmor2> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ gst-launch -vvv playbin uri=http://7619.live.streamtheworld.com:80/977_HITS_SC
<davmor2> -su: gst-launch: command not found
<davmor2> daker: ^ that was just incase it was user sensitive
<daker> ya davmor2 gst-launch is in gstreamer0.10-tools package
<daker> this one of the inconvenient to not have a phone when you are developing mobile apps
<davmor2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6205507/
<davmor2> daker: ^
<daker> davmor2: not really sure, i need to see what changed in 1.0, because the app is supposed to work on 0.10
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: I’ve been running the AP tests for your MR (confirm to delete) on my device, and test_slide_to_delete_right consistently fails
<davmor2> daker: so there is a gstreamer1.0-tools I'll change to writeable add that package and see if it runs
<daker> davmor2: i guess it will not work since 1.0 is the default
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: checkiny
<davmor2> daker: no but I can try the command with 1.0's tools installed and see if it runs and then try the app again afterwards and lower it down to a missing package
<davmor2> daker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6205568/ so with gstreamer1.0-tools I can run the command with -1.0 at the end and it runs
<daker> davmor2: here is the code i use https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rad.io-devs/rad.io/trunk/view/head:/plugin/player.cpp
<daker> davmor2: my guess is that the c++ plugin to complied against 1.0 to get it work and maybe some changed on the syntaxe
<mefrio> anybody there who can approve my app in the click store?
<davmor2> mefrio: have you submitted it if so then someone will pick it up as soon as they can
<mefrio> davmor2, sure, it's just an update of my app showdown app
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: ok, the problem there is that i am just guessing where the "delete"button is going to be. what is really needed is for the uitk to expose some standard emulators that we can use to click on it
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: kind of like it does for revealing toolbars
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: i treid to poke zsombi to ask that but he disappeared very early today
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: agreed, can you file a bug against the UITK?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: and in the meantime ensure that the guess is more reliable so that the tests pass?
<daker> davmor2: as i said it need changes on the code :( http://cgit.freedesktop.org/gstreamer/gstreamer/tree/docs/random/porting-to-1.0.txt
<davmor2> daker: :'( I enjoyed rad.io :)  and will again I'm sure :)
<daker> davmor2: i'll fix it, i was hoping to win the phone so that dev/testing/debuging can be quickly but no luck :(
<davmor2> daker: feel free to ping me if you need a test I might not respond straight away but if I'm around I'll test it :)
<daker> davmor2: and imagine if you didn't notice that it was not working...
<davmor2> daker: it seemed odd that no channels worked over the weekend :)  one or 2 I would of put down to a station/network but none
<davmor2> I'm just glad it's fixable :)
<daker> davmor2: thing is i need to install gst 1.0 on my desktop so i can port the code
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: that's pretty sketchy, but ok
<daker> davmor2: once it's working, i need to compile the c++ plugin for armhf, then submit the update
<davmor2> daker: vm on saucy it has gsteramer1.0
<daker> davmor2: i do have saucy running on my desktop
<davmor2> daker: gstreamer 1.0 should be on then in theory
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: pushed a guess fix
<daker> davmor2: ok
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: and the bug related to this is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1236464
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1236464 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Swipe to delete confirmation need emulators for AP tests" [Undecided,New]
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: can you please confirm it ?
<iraycd> Hi
<iraycd> I'm new to ubuntu native app developments. Can anyone help me where and how to begin development?
<iraycd> I'm a professional web developer
<iraycd> ?? :D
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: sure
<iraycd>  I'm new to ubuntu native app developments. Can anyone help me where and how to begin development?
<davmor2> iraycd: the best place is http://developer.ubuntu.com it's the main doc site for developers on ubuntu.
<iraycd> davmor2: I have done that first. But it's not that useful I thought maybe I need some keywords to get more grip
<iraycd> davmor2: Can I use python for development?
<davmor2> iraycd: the recommendations are html5 and qml
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro_: approved, feel free to top-approve yourself once CI has run
<iraycd> davmor2: HTML5 cool. What is the real use of QML? Where do we use it?
<nerochiaro_> oSoMoN: ok
<cwayne_> it's really html5 or qml
<davmor2> iraycd: html5 is for web based applications and qml for native as I understand it but the docs pages will tell you
<iraycd> Okay. Is QML a markup language. Which was used in default Ubuntu development?
<iraycd> Which programming lang. Do you suggest?
<iraycd> HTML5 is for UI
<timppa> Hi
<timppa> How can I dismiss a dialog if onClicked: calls js function?
<daker> hey davmor2
<daker> timppa: PopupUtils.close(dialog_id)
<daker> hey popey can you please test a click package for me ?
<popey> daker: sure
<daker> if you use the latest image
<daker> are*
<popey> i am on #84
<cwayne_> kenvandine, hey, so my fitbit app uses something similar to what mardy put here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/336069/how-do-i-use-oauth-from-an-ubuntu-touch-app  but displayName isn't showing when run on the phone.  it does, however work on my laptop
<cwayne_> any ideas?
<davmor2> cwayne_: you broke it,  Just an idea like :D
<cwayne_> davmor2, I BREAK EVERYTHING I TOUCH
<davmor2> daker: pong
<daker> davmor2: wait a min, just want you to test a click package
<davmor2> cwayne_: don't use Ubuntu touch then it's all you do ;)
<daker> does anyone know how to install a package on an existing chroot env ?
<davmor2> nope
<daker> ok so i'll create a new one
<kenvandine> cwayne_, use account-console to get more info on the account created
<cwayne_> kenvandine, doesn't show displayName when i do account-console list
<cwayne_> er i mean show
<davmor2> daker: I need to get off if you leave details here I'll catchup after,
<daker> davmor2: popey is here to test it, thanks anyway
<kenvandine> cwayne_, ok, so whatever grabs that during login isn't getting it
<cwayne_> kenvandine, hm, i wonder how it gets it on the desktop but not the phone
<cwayne_> oh well, its definitely a low prio since it cant get into 13.10 anyway, just wanted to see if you happened to have seen that already :)
<kenvandine> cwayne_, on the desktop using the qml system-settings?
<kenvandine> cwayne_, or desktop using control-center?
<daker> popey: here is the click package http://ubuntuone.com/4H47vvWMxhFtQ4F9KrdHgM
<cwayne_> kenvandine, control-center
<kenvandine> cwayne_, yeah... so maybe there is something missing in your qml for the plugin
<cwayne_> kenvandine, very likely, all i did was copy the twitter one (which is empty)
<popey> daker: works
<daker> popey: sound works ?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-10-07-212450.png
<popey> yes
<daker> popey: 84 is the latest one ?
<popey> unreleased, yes
<daker> popey: ok thanks, pushing to the store
<popey> great
<popey> beuno: I can no longer parse the click reviwers tools output easily
<popey> previously I used to get a nice PASS/FAIL at the end
<popey> now I get a bunch of info I would consider at least a warning
<popey> and then "OK"
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6206562/ for example
<popey> is that okay? ☻
<beuno> popey, you are running the testsuite
<beuno> not teh checks
<daker> beuno: can you please review my update on the store :) ? my app is "Rad.io"
<beuno> daker, sure thing, give me a few minutes
<daker> tyt
<beuno> daker, you do know about the tool to review, right?
<beuno> lp:click-reviewers-tools
<daker> beuno: it would be good if you can post the link here
<beuno> daker, ^
<beuno> run bin/click-run-checks
<beuno> against your click package
<daker> beuno: /home/daker/Projects/rad.io/click/com.ubuntu.developer.daker.rad-io_0.4_armhf.click: pass
<daker> good ?
<popey> beuno: bah, thanks
<beuno> daker, yeah, that looks promising :)
<popey> yay! thats better, thanks beuno
<Noskcaj> Glade keeps giving the error ""The following required catalogues are unavailable: about_testdrivegtk_dialog", what am i doing wrong?
<_5m0k3> Any idea when scores and feedback for all showdown apps will be published?
<beuno> daker, +1ed
<daker> beuno: thanks!
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<balloons> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> balloons, did u see the comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/toolbar-rewrite-1/+merge/188917 ? I managed to get it passing locally but it is still failing with Jenkins :/
<ahayzen> balloons, it seems that objectName doesn't work with Rectangles?! but does work with UbuntuShapes or Labels etc?
<balloons> ahayzen, so it works locally, I can work with that :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, or more likely i was doing it wrong with Rectangles
<ahayzen> balloons, can u see wht is failing on Jenkins?
<balloons> ahayzen, yes I believe that's correct
<ahayzen> balloons, cause it outputs a 18min video or something
<balloons> you can't assign objectnames to subcomponents
<balloons> most of the time.. ohh, 18 min video :-(
<ahayzen> balloons, of just nothing its very strange
<balloons> yea I see that
<balloons> wild
<balloons> this might be something for fginther to look at also
<balloons> ahayzen, first things first, lots of stuff going on, I'll rebuild it and see if the same thing happens
<ahayzen> balloons, ok thx
<ahayzen> balloons, oh no 8min30secs not 18mins still pretty long :/
<balloons> yep :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, straight up fails to run
<balloons> ahayzen, conflicts now ;-) bzr merge and rebase my friend
<ahayzen> balloons, when i say passing locally i mean on the desktop not phone
<ahayzen> balloons, ah ok :) give me 5
<balloons> no worries.. I'll bbl, but feel free to leave messages
<balloons> if this passes locally I can help with jenkins easy enough
<ahayzen> balloons, cool
<daker> davmor2_: the update is live, try updating the app using the updater app
<ahayzen> balloons, right thts been pushed up now we wait for Jenkins :)
<balloons> jenkins is running
<ahayzen> :)
<ahayzen> balloons, it finished! but had the same result a very long empty video
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu from 10.10 to 13.03 | http://askubuntu.com/q/355089
<balloons> ahayzen, :-(
<ahayzen> balloons, any idea whts going on?
<balloons> no I don't
<ahayzen> :(
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-08
<balloons> ahayzen, I'll want to talk to fginther about it. My guess is something isn't right. Dependencies, something
<ahayzen> balloons, ok no problem
<AskUbuntu> development for ubuntu tablet using python | http://askubuntu.com/q/355168
<dholbach> good morning
<gusch> tmoenicke: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/ubuntu-keyboard/keyboard-landscape-popup/+merge/189778
<tmoenicke> gusch: yep
<tmoenicke> gusch: this too: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-moenicke/ubuntu-keyboard/ubuntu-keyboard-fix-3-key/+merge/189779
<gusch> tmoenicke: ok
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: frustrating that the 5 secs delay didn't help
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: yep…
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: back to square 1, we’re gonna need a nexus4 to investigate
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: looks like. boring
<nerochiaro> zsombi: good morning. have you seen this ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1236464
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1236464 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Swipe to delete confirmation need emulators for AP tests" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zsombi> nerochiaro: I saw it now :)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: :)
<zsombi> nerochiaro: either iahmad or elopio should also see that :)
<elopio> nerochiaro, zsombi: I'm doing the text field emulators, and that's all I'll be able to do this week.
<elopio> I'll talk to iahmad, or robotfuel. If they don't have time, I'll do it next week.
<nerochiaro> zsombi: elopio: i have something in place that can hold until next week, but sooner or later it will need to be replaced with proper emulators. so if they become available next week, that's ok for me
<JamesTait> Good morning all! Happy Face Your Fears Day! :-D
<elopio> I need some help.
<elopio> I have this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6208585/
<elopio> but it shows one button on top of the other.
<elopio> should I add another component as parent to the items?
<om26er> nerochiaro, review please ? https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/camera-app/camera_gallery_integration_test/+merge/189671
<om26er> This test makes sure that tapping on the gallery icon opens the gallery app...
<nerochiaro> om26er: on it
<nerochiaro> om26er: at the very minimum can you please split off the pyflakes fixes and the actual fix into two different commits please ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, sorry about that, the main part of the code is in tests/autopilot/camera_app/tests/test_gallery_integration.py
<om26er> nerochiaro, do you want me to do that again ?
<elopio> zsombi: a hand? ^^
<om26er> elopio, yo need to do something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6208601/
<nerochiaro> om26er: yes please, let's keep things clean
<elopio> om26er: that works. Thanks!
<om26er> np :)
<om26er> nerochiaro, sure thing.
<davmor2> daker: ping .4 works a charm
<daker> davmor2: \m/
<om26er> nerochiaro, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/camera-app/gallery_integration_test/+merge/189797
<om26er> only the test. Nothing more.
<gusch> tmoenicke: https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/ubuntu-keyboard/keyboard-magnifier-tweaks/+merge/189811
<davmor2> daker: 1 last issue when the screen blanks the music stops you might want to look into the permissions that the music play app has to get around that.
<daker> davmor2: ya that's on my list
<davmor2> daker: nice :)
<nerochiaro> om26er: i'll be on it soon
<om26er> gusch, got a few cycles to review https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/gallery-app/camera-integration-test :)
<om26er> same thing as as above but for the gallery-app
<nik90> mhall119: ping
<nik90> or rather pong
<popey> nik90: i think mhall119 was going to ping you about alarms not saving, and asking if this was because something else hadn't landed yet
<popey> pressing save in the alarms screen does nothing
<nik90> popey: ah okay
<nik90> popey: I think renato has fixed the issue with EDS which was causing this bug. I am waiting for the update to land to test again
<om26er> Where does the address-book-app save contacts ?
<rottinrob> good morning everyone
<rottinrob> could anyone give me a hand with bazaar...its giving me fits
<om26er> renato, ping
<renato> om26er, pong
<om26er> renato, where does the address-book-app store contacts? lets say I want to create a dummy contact for writing some autopilot tests, what do I need to do ?
<renato> om26er, this is the big problem right now :D
<renato> om26er, the app stores contacts on EDS
<renato> om26er, I think that the correct way should be mock the EDS dbus interface but this is a big work
<om26er> renato, For now I can think of something like this: create a contact at the start of a class, run all the tests that need that contact and at the end of it clear that contact
<om26er> I think its much less work than dbus mocking :)
<renato> om26er, but if the tests crash or if the contact already exists
<renato> om26er, there is several problems in this approach , if the user address book is readonly
<om26er> renato, How about "That Random Contact" for a name :+
<om26er> renato, I believe for the most part we don't care about users running tests, Devs can afford some contact lost, can't they ?
<om26er> tests our CI infrastructure that;s going to be running those tests.
<om26er> renato, how about: backup the eds contacts DB; start the app, create a new contact, perform your tests; at the end restore the EDS db?
<om26er> or is that insane ?
<renato> om26er, :D
<om26er> I am specifically interested in writing test to make sure tapping the 'phone' and 'message' icon open the respective app correctly.
<renato> om26er, if the tests crash in the middle before restore the DB
<davmor2> renato: yes cause every phonebook has a user called test tester ;)
<om26er> renato, I have been told that addCleanup() works even if the test fails
<renato> om26er, but not if the test crash :D
<om26er> davmor2, about you give us the option address-book-app --show-a-dummy-contact ?
<om26er> oops renato  that was for you :)
<renato> om26er, maybe we can change the qt plugin to use memory instead ours
<renato> om26er, try change ContactSimpleListView.qml (manager: "galera") to (manager: "memory")
<om26er> sure
<renato> this should store contacts in memory instead of EDS
<renato> I am not sure if this manager implements all the functionalities that we need but give this a try
<renato> om26er, I need to leave for some minutes I will be back soon
<om26er> renato, ok. will catch you later.
<nerochiaro> om26er: can i run that new test manually on the device (like "autopilot run camera_app.tests.test_gallery_integration.TestGalleryIntegration.test_gallery_button_opens_gallery") ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, Yes. It should work
<om26er> well in the CI jobs its running like that
<nerochiaro> om26er: i get exceptions: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6209121/
<om26er> nerochiaro, I can handle that exception. Which version of the camera-app are you using btw ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: the one built from your MR
<om26er> nerochiaro, I pushed a fix. Can you try to run the test again on your phone? (don't apply the new changes just yet) make sure to unlock the screen first.
<om26er> I think it failed for you because the gallery app was never launched, probably because your screen was locked
<nerochiaro> om26er: the screen was unlocked
<nerochiaro> om26er: yes, confirm, same exception when launching test with screen unlocked
<om26er> nerochiaro, ok. the fix I pushed should fix the issue.
<om26er> we definitely need to have the latest version of the camera-app since the one in the image does not have a working 'gallery' button
<om26er> nerochiaro, can you try if tapping on the gallery button open the gallery app for you ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: yes it does
<om26er> nerochiaro, ok. I'll try the test on maguro now.
<nerochiaro> om26er: trying your fix in the meantime
<nerochiaro> om26er: seems to still fail with your fix
<om26er> nerochiaro, I think I know what the issue is
<om26er> nerochiaro, I am assuming you are running tests with phablet-test-run -n ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: no, i'm in with adb shell, then su - phablet, then run the test
<om26er> nerochiaro, right. the test runs fine for me on maguro but it failed the first time because unity8 had no autopilot interface at that time.
<om26er> nerochiaro, I'll come with a solid fix
<tmoenicke> gusch: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-moenicke/ubuntu-keyboard/ubuntu-keyboard-fix-spacebar/+merge/189826
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok. note that i have not enabled MIR on the device
<om26er> nerochiaro, yeah, I am using SurfaceFlinger on maguro as well.
<mhall119> nik90: yeah, I was pinging about alarms not saving, let me know what build should have it fixed and I'll test it again
<tmoenicke> gusch: could you pls have a look? https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-moenicke/ubuntu-keyboard/ubuntu-keyboard-fix-symbolstate/+merge/189852
<gusch> tmoenicke: commented
<daker> popey: ping
<daker> or mhall119
<mhall119> daker: pong
<daker> mhall119: can you test this http://phoboslab.org/xtype/
<daker> on your phone
<rottinrob> heyo everyone
<daker> mhall119: forgot about it, the game does UA sniffing to serve the mobile version
<daker> hey oSoMoN i want to make a click package for this game http://phoboslab.org/xtype/ (a webapp) but it sniffs the UA to serve the mobile version
<oSoMoN> daker: ideally there should be a way for individual (web)apps to define their own UA overrides, however atm it’s not possible (but I’m working on it)
<daker> oSoMoN: ok
<oSoMoN> daker: an alternative solution would be to make it an app that displays a plain WebView fullscreen, with your own user agent string
<oSoMoN> daker: not ideal, but that’s a workaround
<oSoMoN> cool game btw
<daker> oSoMoN: that can be the solution
<daker> oSoMoN: yah that's why i want to package it
<WebbyIT> We can set timezone from system setting, without ssh! Wow!
<WebbyIT> This is no longer necessary :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Timezone
<mhall119> daker: oSoMoN: can't we use uaoverrides.js?
<oSoMoN> mhall119: yes, but that would imply adding a global override, and doing that for every single webapp out there doesn’t scale
<daker> oSoMoN: if you put Iphone or android UA you'll get the mobile version http://i.imgur.com/bxuHEvG.png
<oSoMoN> daker: any chance this is a redirection, i.e. you could request a specific URL to get the mobile version directly?
<mhall119> oSoMoN: could we add a UA string as a command-line parameter to webbrowser-app?
<oSoMoN> mhall119: that would be one option, yes
<daker> oSoMoN: no :(
<oSoMoN> mhall119: another option would be to allow (web)apps to ship their own local overrides file
<oSoMoN> daker: too bad :/
<WebbyIT> popey, Jenkins approved MR for argument, we have only to wait for a review:
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calendar-app/1231136/+merge/188002
<AskUbuntu> Gtk: Webkit WebView C++ (can't load url + awkward terminal output) | http://askubuntu.com/q/355398
<smartboyhw> dpm, when's next meeting for Reminders App?
<smartboyhw> IRC or Hangouts?
<imek> Hello, I send an app to Ubuntu Software Center. I see this message:  'Thank you for submitting a gratis Free Software application through MyApps. At this time we are unable to process this request, as we are working on the implementation of a new app upload process...' Could you tell me when it will be able to sent app to USC?
<fginther> balloons, trying to catch up. I'm not able to get music-app running on my machine, does it work for you?
<balloons> fginther, glad you pinged :-) I was playing with trying to land ahayzen's changes last night and having trouble
<balloons> fginther, https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/toolbar-rewrite-1/+merge/188917
<ahayzen> balloons, o/
<fginther> balloons, the test is timing out, I tried running on my machine but music-app doesn't even start
<imek> Has someone known about new upload process to Ubuntu Software Center?
<balloons> ahayzen, did you update to using the sdk ppa?
 * balloons just realized that's likely the difference
<ahayzen> balloons, update using the sdk ppa?
<ahayzen> balloons, i had to be running the proposed image last night otherwise the app looked funny
<balloons> ahayzen, I mean on your desktop
<ahayzen> balloons, which PPA is it in cause i have loads?
<ahayzen> balloons, all i can see for the SDK is ubuntu-sdk-team and ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily also i'm on raring if tht makes any difference?
<balloons> ubuntu-sdk-team, yep
<ahayzen> balloons, it may need the PowerD stuff as well?
<balloons> ahayzen, I agree, after your last update I too cannot start the app
<ahayzen> balloons, uhoh.... works for me :) lol
<balloons> ahayzen, so there indeed might be a missing dependency, since you are using the sdk-team ppa
<ahayzen> balloons, is it qtdeclarative5-qtpowerd0.1 ?
<balloons> ahayzen, nope, I have that. keep listing things off ;-)
<ahayzen> balloons, is there any specific error?
<balloons> ahayzen, no, it just doesn't load.. you get some nice warnings
<balloons> ahayzen, any warnings when you load? I'll paste them
<ahayzen> balloons, lots of warnings as usual :)
<ahayzen> balloons, it fills the terminal with stuff i plan on going through and sorting them all once my features have landed
<jkeyes0> rottinrob: I see you've updated your reminders-app branch to include the evernote sdk and jsOAuth. Any progress on actually pulling either of those into the project and connecting? I haven't had a ton of time to experiment myself, but using the evernote-sdk-minified.js doesn't appear to have all of the functionality needed, unless I've missed something.
<balloons> ahayzen, right.. I don't see anything weird here: http://pastebin.com/3jwSwtKn
<ahayzen> balloons, how many times have u tried to start it, i have had it just dump itself a few times since Grilo was added
<ahayzen> balloons, is tht all u get? and how are u running in terminal or via QtCreator?
<balloons> ahayzen, terminal
<balloons> ohh, hmm
<balloons> qtdeclarative5-qtgrilo0.1
<ahayzen> 'Installed: 0.0.20130610~bzr10~ubuntu13.04.1' for me
<balloons> no change :-(
<balloons> I thought that might have been it, I didn't have it
<ahayzen> balloons, do u have the mediascanner ?
<ahayzen> balloons, i also have grilo-plugins-0.2-mediascanner and grilo-plugins-0.2 installed
<balloons> ahayzen, yes
<ahayzen> hmm
<ahayzen> usually when i'm missing a package it is a bit more helpful in the console
<balloons> I'm upgrading everything right now, and we'll try again. Did you add any additional dependencies?
<ahayzen> balloons, i haven't but others may have done there has been alot going on recently
<ahayzen> balloons, they have added blur effects which may have caused a dependency...
<ahayzen> balloons, qtdeclarative5-particles-plugin ?
<balloons> ahayzen, need to keep track of these things of course ;-)
<balloons> I'll try that, one moment
<ahayzen> balloons, it looks like most are in the debian/control file
<balloons> ahayzen, yep, they all need to be in there :-)
<balloons> so yea, I have everything listed. sudo apt-get install qtdeclarative5-localstorage-plugin qtdeclarative5-particles-plugin qtdeclarative5-qtmultimedia-plugin qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin qt-components-ubuntu qtdeclarative5-window-plugin qtdeclarative5-xmllistmodel-plugin grilo-plugins-0.2-mediascanner qtdeclarative5-qtgrilo0.1 qtdeclarative5-qtpowerd0.1
<ahayzen> balloons, this is strange, and u definitely don't get any more errors in the console?
<balloons> nope
<ahayzen> unless it is something saucy specific?
<balloons> ahayzen, that's possible in theory yes
<ahayzen> balloons, is there anyone else we can ask to try, tht it was working before with?
<balloons> ahayzen, I'm playing with the trunk version now
<rottinrob> afternoon y'all
<jkeyes0> heya rottinrob
<ahayzen> balloons, and thts working?
<balloons> ahayzen, no
<ahayzen> balloons, ah
<balloons> fginther, so you were intending to say the trunk version of music app also is not running then?
<balloons> fginther, that's a regression caused by something new then in the sdk
<ahayzen> balloons, but something not in raring?
<balloons> fginther, I didn't get what you meant :-)
<rottinrob> jkeyes0 do you know when we are having our next meeting?
<jkeyes0> rottinrob: haven't heard anything. dpm has been in and out, but I haven't spoken to him yet.
<fginther> balloons, right, I'm having trouble running the music-app from the core-apps ppa.
<fginther> balloons, I was able to try on a different machine and it works there...
<rottinrob> ok...just thought I'd  check, I got a couple questions, but nothing urgent
<balloons> fginther, what's the differences between the machines?
<popey> rottinrob: ask away
<popey> rottinrob: dpm has been out of the office at a conference this week
<rottinrob> jkeyes0: is there anything keeping me from building this reminders app html/js/qml
<fginther> balloons, hmm, the one that worked may be a little behind on packages, let me check the uitk versions
<jkeyes0> rottinrob: not that I know of. dpm mentioned that they'd like as much of the logic as possible to be js, if I remember correctly.
<rottinrob> popey: is there anything keeping me from building this reminders app html/js/qml
<rottinrob> oh...ok
<popey> So long as it's built with our SDK..
<rottinrob> I was just messing with something with some html but mostly js and qml
<rottinrob> oh definatly....the main app is core sdk
<fginther> balloons, yep, it has an older sdk, let me update and see if that changes things
<rottinrob> but I'm still hackin around ideas
<balloons> fginther, yes that was the same for me. The old sdk worked. The new one doesn't
<fginther> balloons, ahayzen, yep. that was the difference, I upgraded "qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin" and now it hangs on start
<balloons> ahayzen, you are completely updated on your machine right?
<ahayzen> balloons, yep but i'm on raring not saucy
<balloons> ohh perfect, you narrowed it to the new UITK
<ahayzen> balloons, my version is Installed: 0.1.46+13.10.20130925.1bzr780raring0
<fginther> ahayzen, that's the one that works :-)
<ahayzen> fginther, :)
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm guessing Jenkins is on saucy and therefore maybe having some issues?
<fginther> ahayzen, ubuntu-ui-toolkit - 0.1.46+13.10.20131007bzr791raring0 is now in the PPA
<fginther> ahayzen, jenkins does run on saucy
<ahayzen> fginther, 'The software on this computer is up to date'
<fginther> ahayzen, ohhh! i see the problem the raring builds are failing in the sdk
<ahayzen> fginther, so thts a sortof good and bad thing at the same time aha
<fginther> ahayzen, yeah, but mostly bad :-)
<ahayzen> fginther, yep :/
<fginther> ahayzen, the raring build is stuck on libthumbnailer-dev, that's a new package that I bet no-one ever thought to build for raring, lets see if we can fix that
<ahayzen> fginther, so if this does land we would then expect the music-app to break?
<fginther> ahayzen, yes
<ahayzen> ok
<balloons> lol
<balloons> well, I wonder what the underlying issue then is
<ahayzen> balloons, are any other apps now broken?
<fginther> balloons, ahayzen, I have some bad news. I can't get the uitk to build for raring, the dependency on thumbnailer won't build
<fginther> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/152875620/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-amd64.thumbnailer_1.0%2B13.10.20131008bzr56raring0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ahayzen> :/
<balloons> hmmph
<randomcpp> I have these errors when I try to run my app, does anyone have the same issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6210622/
<randomcpp> please help, it seems to be related to some gstreamer binfing
<randomcpp> binding**
<ahayzen> balloons, looks slightly similar to urs ^
<balloons> indeed ahayzen
<ahayzen> balloons, something gst related breaking the apps ?
<randomcpp> balloons, so am I not the only one with this issue?
<balloons> randomcpp, which app are you trying to run?
<randomcpp> there used to be a bug report on launchpad on which I commented, but I can't find it anymore
<randomcpp> saucybacon
<randomcpp> it has camera support (this is the only component related to gst I think)
<randomcpp> but I hadn't tried to remove it to test
<t1mp> jppiiroi1en: hello!!
<balloons> randomcpp, hmm.. I wonder if that is the common link
<randomcpp> I can't run memories (which has the same component I use)
<AskUbuntu> Vala GTK+ Compile Warning | http://askubuntu.com/q/355513
<balloons> randomcpp, ahayzen there is a bug for this which is being worked on I've found out
<randomcpp> balloons, ok :)
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1235484
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1235484 in thumbnailer (Ubuntu) "UI toolkit introduced dependency on two versions of gstreamer on the desktop" [Critical,Fix released]
<randomcpp> oh here it is
<randomcpp> I was looking for it :)
<balloons> yes me also
<randomcpp> thanks balloons
<randomcpp> installing those deps fix the error messages
<balloons> fginther, ^^
<balloons> fginther, fixes for the music app troubles
<balloons> ahayzen, everything passes locally for me now. My guess is you'll just need to wait for the fix to land and it'll merge fine
<fginther> balloons, I filed this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1237045
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1237045 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Ubuntu UI Toolkit no longer builds on precise, quantal and raring" [Undecided,New]
<fginther> balloons, do we still expect to support app development on raring and before?
<balloons> fginther, precise and saucy afai
<balloons> *afaik
<om26er> bfiller, I have a branch to disable the video mode button from the camera, can you top approve it so that we can get that in soon. ?
<om26er> https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/camera-app/disable_video_button/+merge/189566
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks, sorry was AFK
<balloons> ahayzen, yw
<daker> beuno or popey can please review my app "X-Type" ?
<daker> you*
<popey> daker: looks cool!
<daker> popey: i didn't made it, i just a made a webview that call the url of the game
<popey> daker: done
<popey> daker: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-10-08-230906.png
<daker> popey: aha why it doesn't scale
<popey> thats on a nexus 7
<daker> popey: nexus 7 = tablet ?
<popey> yes
 * popey tries nexus 4
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-10-08-231247.png
<popey> daker ^ nexus 4
<daker> popey: ok wired
<popey> way faster on n4! :D
<popey> quite a lot of fun
<daker> popey: that's why i package it :)
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-10-08-231347.png
<popey> ☻
<popey> hard to play and take a screenshot at the same time
<daker> :)
<popey> bed time..
<daker> g'night
<popey> daker: some other app had that issue
<popey> can't remember which one
<popey> beru!
<popey> so might be worth looking on github at the change log for beru and seeing what he did on the day of the app dev contest, on that sunday
<popey> or the logs for this channel on that day
<popey> i know he fixed that issue and i tested again and it worked, so there's almost certainly something to gain there.
<popey> ping me if you want it tested again tomorrow
<daker> popey: ok i will fixed
<daker> popey: thanks
<popey> np
<popey> also, find more games like that! :D
<daker> popey: sure :)
<daker> mhall119: anyidea why the webview doesn't scale ? install "X-Type" game
<mhall119> daker: my guess would be because it's webview
<daker> mhall119: it should work like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6211455/ , no ?
<mhall119> daker: hmmm, the Ubuntu.Components.Extras.Browser might give you more than a plain WebView
<mhall119> but I don't know what to do about scaling
<mhall119> daker: I used scale: 1 on WebView, but I honestly don't know what that does
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-09
<rottinrob> evening everyone
<mhall119> man, this X-Type is addictive
<mhall119> I'm not sure how, but I got it scales up to the screen size
<mhall119> no sound though
<mhall119> but I'm like 10 levels into it
<mhall119> glad I didn't install this during work hours :)
<AskUbuntu> UBUNTU CAN PROVIDE IDE FOR C,C++ PROGRAMMING | http://askubuntu.com/q/355601
<linfeng_> Hi all, is there anyone familiar with rdesktop?
<linfeng_> ping?
<linfeng_> I run into a problem that after updating of hardware and software of my box, my rdesktop app becomes a very poor performance.
<linfeng_> And after a long way of debug, I found that the glyph drawing module costs a lot of time, the cpu usage of which is alway 100%.
<linfeng_> Then I add XSync() and timestamps for the suspicious X functions to get the executing time separately, it shows that XFillRectangle()
<linfeng_> takes a long time to finish, which is abnormal. Following is the consuming time(unit: ms) of the suspicious X functions:
<linfeng_> target box:
<linfeng_> cnter 4808(), flush time op1 56, op2 51, op3 3440[x1 302, y1 952, w 8, h 10]
<linfeng_> mylaptop for comparing:
<linfeng_> cnter 7745(), flush time op1 14, op2 12, op3 15[x1 153, y1 697, w 2, h 7]
<linfeng_> PS: op1 op2 op3 represent to XSetStipple() XSetTSOrigin() XFillRectangle() separately, following is the debuged codes:
<linfeng_> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<linfeng_> #define DO_GLYPH(ttext,idx) \
<linfeng_> XSetStipple(g_display, g_gc, (Pixmap) glyph->pixmap);\
<linfeng_> XSetTSOrigin(g_display, g_gc, x1, y1);\
<linfeng_> FILL_RECTANGLE_BACKSTORE(x1, y1, glyph->width, glyph->height);\
<linfeng_> #define FILL_RECTANGLE_BACKSTORE(x,y,cx,cy)\
<linfeng_> { \
<linfeng_> XFillRectangle(g_display, g_ownbackstore ? g_backstore : g_wnd, g_gc, x, y, cx, cy); \
<linfeng_> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<linfeng_> It seems that the video driver(or the Xorg) doesn't work well with the target cpu for some X functions and in this case is XFillRectangle().
<linfeng_> But now I can't change the hardware or the fundamental software such as Xorg, video driver, so is there someway that I can improve my
<linfeng_> rdesktop's glyph drawing module? Since XFillRectangle() takes a long time, I want to call it as less as possible, for example for a screen
<linfeng_> of glyphs to draw, can I cache the XSetStipple() XSetTSOrigin() and call XFillRectangle() only once?
<linfeng_> Finally I'm not familiar with Xlib so seek help here. Thanks in advance :)
<linfeng_> Anyone can help me? :)
<Mirv> linfeng_: sorry, too low level for me. I did use X directly at a time for a home screen / screen lock program on Openmoko but it was awful trial-and-error ;)
<linfeng_> haha, thanks your reply. I guess that we can play some tricks on this if someone is familiar with Xlib ;-)
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Post Day! :-D
<linfeng_> Hi morning
<daker> mhall119: which version are you running ?
<daker> oSoMoN: the game is packaged now and available on the store
<oSoMoN> daker: awesome, I’ll check it out right away!
<oSoMoN> daker: what’s the name again?
<daker> oSoMoN: X-Type
<daker> oSoMoN: but popey found some issue with the webview not scaling http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-10-08-231347.png
<daker> but on mhall119's phone it's works perfectly https://plus.google.com/109919666334513536939/posts/DVQ8QvJZTPW
<daker> i did submit another update yesterday(still waiting review), i did remove the flickable but not sure what's causing that https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~daker/+junk/x-type/files
<oSoMoN> daker: I’m seeing the same issue as popey
<daker> oSoMoN: on a phone ?
<oSoMoN> daker: yep, on a galaxy nexus
<daker> oSoMoN: is the flickable cause ?
<daker> the*
<oSoMoN> daker: I don’t think so, it looks to me like a DPR (devicePixelRatio) issue, let me dig a little
<oSoMoN> daker: btw, in https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~daker/+junk/x-type/view/head:/click/x-type.qml, since the webview is anchored to its parent, specifying its width and height is useless
<daker> oSoMoN: the code your are running on the phone is with the flickable, the code on the branch is still waiting review on the store(without the flickable)
<oSoMoN> daker: ah, got it
<oSoMoN> daker: why the flickable?
<daker> oSoMoN: i did create an HTML5 touch UI on qtcreator
<oSoMoN> daker: if I set "experimental.devicePixelRatio: 2.0" on the webview, I get the game fullscreen
<oSoMoN> daker: problem is, the DPR is device-dependent
<daker> oSoMoN: :(
<oSoMoN> daker: also, the game becomes super slow when fullscreen, and the hud icon gets in the way when using the controls because it thinks I’m dragging the toolbar up :/
<daker> oSoMoN: how do you explain this https://plus.google.com/109919666334513536939/posts/DVQ8QvJZTPW ?
<oSoMoN> daker: must be on a nexus4
<oSoMoN> daker: which is a faster device
<oSoMoN> daker: the value of the dpr should be set from the value of the env var QTWEBKIT_DPR
<oSoMoN> daker: unfortunately you’ll need a minimal C++ wrapper to do that
<oSoMoN> daker: see how it’s done here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/webbrowser-app.cpp#L36
<daker> oSoMoN: ok, so not an easy task
<popey> daker: i tried on a nexus 4 and nexus 7
<popey> gave you two screenshots last night
<daker> popey: ya it's works for mhall119 https://plus.google.com/109919666334513536939/posts/DVQ8QvJZTPW
<popey> yeah, i saw
<oSoMoN> daker: I’ll file a bug to ensure that the default dpr is correct when using an UbuntuWebView
<popey> dunno why it works for him and not me
<daker> oSoMoN: ok
<daker> oSoMoN: let's say when drp bug is fixed, if i use Ubuntu.Components.Extras.Browser i'll be able to override the UA ?
<oSoMoN> daker: I think so, let me check
<dholbach> daker, I just saw your X-Type upload - it seems like there's no compiled code in the click... do you think you could set the architecture to 'all' instead?
<dholbach> daker, that way it'd be available for all architectures
<dholbach> not that it makes a huge difference right now anyway
<daker> dholbach: ok, don't approve that update now, it will need some adjustment
<dholbach> daker, gotcha, I'll comment on it
<dholbach> popey, not sure if you saw that in your review yesterday ^
<dholbach> popey, not a big deal, just mentioning it
<oSoMoN> daker: mmm, this is embarrassing, it looks like it’s not going to work, I’ll file a bug and fix this too
<daker> oSoMoN: no worries :)
<popey> dholbach: i accepted because it passed the tests
<popey> dholbach: I wasn't aware we had to do additional checks over and above what the check script does.?
<dholbach> popey, there's no test for that bit it seems - I just noticed it right now and thought I'd bring it up
<popey> ok
<dholbach> popey, filed bug 1237356
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1237356 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "Add check for unnecessarily specified architecture" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237356
<jppiiroi1en> t1mp: o/
<t1mp> jppiiroi1en: did you really cut your hair?
<jppiiroi1en> :D
<jppiiroi1en> just my mustache ;)
<t1mp> ahh ;)
<t1mp> jppiiroi1en: and did you lose your superpowers because of that?
<jppiiroi1en> must be! ;)
<oSoMoN> daker: I fixed the DPR issue: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/dpr-in-plugin/+merge/190096
<daker> oSoMoN: \o/
<oSoMoN> daker: on to the UA override issue, https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1237365
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1237365 in webbrowser-app "Client application using an UbuntuWebView can’t override the UA string" [Undecided,New]
<daker> oSoMoN: thanks!
<GuidoPallemans> jkeyes0: have you seen rottinrobs progressions?
<mihir_> oSoMoN: ping !!
<oSoMoN> mihir_: pong
<mihir_> oSoMoN:  i just did push for Edit event..if you could test it it would be great :)
<mihir_> oSoMoN: link :- https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calendar-app/editEvent/+merge/190106
<oSoMoN> mihir_: going to lunch now, will test when I get back
<mihir_> oSoMoN: no issues :)
<jkeyes0> GuidoPallemans: I looked at them yesterday, yes.
<GuidoPallemans> have you got that application to work?
<GuidoPallemans> with me, it shows the ui and then spits out some errors when I try to connect
<GuidoPallemans> jkeyes0: ping
<jkeyes0> GuidoPallemans: same here. complaining about the nsClient ID, if I remember right.
<GuidoPallemans> yup
<GuidoPallemans> seems like he got his imports wrong or something
<GuidoPallemans> or just committed half his work
<jkeyes0> which is pretty much where I was with my own stuff. I brought in the evernote JS sdk, was able to access the Thrift portions of the SDK, but nothing else. NoteStoreClient said it was undefined
<GuidoPallemans> yeah, but I don't see where he would get the type Notestoreclient from
<jkeyes0> I didn't see anything in his code actually telling it to pull in the SDK, so yeah, it may just be a half-complete idea at this point.
<mihir_> nik90: is there any easy way to change SDK back call ?? from toolbar ??
<nik90> mihir_: not that I know of..I am assuming you are referring to a pagestack
<mihir_> yeah i know pagestack but I want to change the pagestack of BACK action
<nik90> mihir_: I can think of reasons why you might need that..but not sure how that can be implemented
<nik90> mihir_: although may be you could check the depth of the pagestack and then if the depth is a certain number, do a special action
<mihir_> nik90: okay I shall try that :)
<mhall119> daker: I got it to scale to fit if I rotated my phone to landscape and then back to portrait
<daker> mhall119: ahahh
<oSoMoN> mihir_: I’ve started looking at your MR, unfortunately something urgent came up so I’m switching context, dunno if I’ll be able to get back to it today
<oSoMoN> mihir_: if you can find someone else to review, it might be faster (otherwise I’ll get back to it tomorrow for sure)
<mihir_> oSoMoN: Okay I'll wait for someone :)
<mihir_> oSoMoN: if it is still unreviewed then you can take it up..as we have to finish this
<oSoMoN> mihir_: will do, sorry about that…
<dholbach> mhall119, I guess on http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/overview/ the "Now you’re all set to start writing a phone app." link should go to the tutorial?
<dholbach> right now it goes to an anchor on the same page
<mhall119> dholbach: makes sense
<mhall119> the anchor looks leftover from the old get-started page
<dholbach> ok, I'll fix it
<dholbach> ah, you're looking at it right now too :)
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> I changed the link before I realized you were on the edit page, hope I didn't overwrite your changes
<dholbach> no, it's all good :)
<dholbach> thanks
<danielholm> hi, if I have a ListeModel, which is delegated, and in this delegation I have a button to show something, how do I also stop showing that same thing if its already showing in another item from the delegation? I only want the thing to be visible at one item at them time
<popey> danielholm: https://code.launchpad.net/~tiheum/ubuntu-themes/new_icons/+merge/189904 icons you were looking for?
<oSoMoN> bfiller: that’s the MR that adds the screenshot for the browser: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/screenshot/+merge/190043
<bfiller> oSoMoN: ack
<balloons> ahayzen, ping
<ahayzen> balloons, pong
<balloons> ahayzen, I'm working on trying to land your branch now
<ahayzen> balloons, i just did a merge of trunk on mine if tht helps as i saw lots of new stuff landed today
<balloons> ahayzen, things are running locally and in the vm, but there's some tweaks needing to be done
<balloons> ahayzen, yes I regrabbed your branch and it had a conflict
<balloons> ahayzen, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/music-app/new-toolbar-autopilot/+merge/190201
<ahayzen> balloons, cool
<balloons> ahayzen, I just kept your version of the file, but if you have a proper merge I'll take it :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, it was MusicAlbums.qml
<ahayzen> balloons, i think this is up to date now https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/toolbar-rewrite-1/+merge/188917
<ahayzen> balloons, yep they are using sheets now
<balloons> ahayzen, perfect I'll modify off that then
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks
<balloons> ahayzen, is there an activity indicator for the startup/
<ahayzen> balloons, there is a spiny thing i think it is an activity indicator
<balloons> yes, exactly :-) ty
<ahayzen> balloons, there is also a property u can use to tell when grilo has finished
<balloons> basically we need to add something to wait for the app to finish loading
<ahayzen> balloons, griloModel.loaded will tell you when grilo has finished... let me check how the activity indicator works
<balloons> ahayzen, it has a .animating property I believe
<ahayzen> balloons, there is a Timer { id: timer } which sets it to invisible
<ahayzen> balloons, my branch just passed Jenkins!
<ahayzen> balloons, also not tht the listviews are loaded in a background worker thread
<ahayzen> *note
<balloons> ahayzen, :-) We should still make these tweaks to make it more robust
<ahayzen> balloons, :)
<ahayzen> balloons, shall i put my branch to WIP or comment failed so it doesn't get merged/top approved by someone else yet?
<balloons> ahayzen, since I want to make the changes, perhaps we let yours merge, and then I'll merge mine after
<ahayzen> balloons, ok cool
<balloons> I top approved
<ahayzen> :)
<balloons> it'll just be easier.. GIANT merges are no fun
<balloons> easier to keep them smaller and saner
<ahayzen> hehe then u get giant merge conflicts :)
<balloons> right. Ok, so I'll keep tweaking this and update my mp and we'll get that merged also.. that should fix us :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, awesome thanks for ur help with this
<balloons> you are most welcome.. music has been quite a bit of fun as of late, heh
<ahayzen> yeah we've had alot to do
<balloons> the app has come a long way, and the challenges while annoying at times are worth it ;-)
<balloons> ahayzen, you still there?
<ahayzen> balloons, yep :)
<balloons> ahayzen, ok, so lots of fun stuff. So it looks like you moved the title and artist listings. what qml page they on tnow?
<ahayzen> balloons, wht do u mean by title and artist listings?
<balloons> you leave the mainview now when you play a song
<ahayzen> as in u go to the now playing page?
<balloons> ahayzen, yes.. musicnowplaying.qml I'd guess. I need to check the currently playing artist property
<ahayzen> ah tht was on the main somewhere hang on
<balloons> it was.. did it change?
<balloons> I mean, it had to have, lol.. the screen changes now
<balloons> mm..     property string currentArtist: ""
<ahayzen> mainView has currentArtist and currentTitle?
<ahayzen> currentTracktitle not currentTitle
<ahayzen> they get set in updateMeta()
<balloons> hmm
<timppa> hi, can someone give me any hints on debugging why my app does not open after upgrding to latest ro image
<timppa> ?
<timppa> it does  work with surfaceflinger but not with mir
<timppa> also it seems that SDK does not work when you try to run app on device
<balloons> ahayzen, ok I think it's all set: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/music-app/new-toolbar-autopilot/+merge/190201
<ahayzen> balloons, awesome :)
<ahayzen> balloons, u need me to approve?
<balloons> ahayzen, yea, have a look over things if you don't mind
<ahayzen> :)
<mhall119> beuno_: why did you leave "Noise." as feedback on my app?
<beuno_> mhall119, sorry, we updated something somewhere we weren't suppose to, and it was the cheapest way to get rid of these apps in the review queue
<mhall119> ah, ok
<bueno> mhall119, and because I missed you a bit
<mhall119> liar
<mhall119> :)
<bueno> should of said that first
<mhall119> it usually works better to start with the lie, yeah
<ahayzen> balloons, i've approved ur branch... top approve it when ur happy and want it to land :)
<balloons> ahayzen, ty.. woot!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-10
<Boren> Do anybody know where to find toolbar icons for ubuntu phone app?
<mihir_> Good morning :)
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir_> oSoMoN: if you get some time today :)
<oSoMoN> mihir_: it’s gonna be a busy day too, but I’ll try!
<mihir_> oSoMoN: sure !!! do you have any idea whom shall I ask to review ?? because o'wise it won merged in release
<oSoMoN> mihir_: maybe Kunal can help?
<mihir_> oSoMoN: i am unable to catch him
<oSoMoN> mihir_: yeah, he’s difficult to catch on IRC
<mihir_> oSoMoN: anyways I'll try to catch him if I can as we have meeting today we'll discuss in that :)
<oSoMoN> cool
<oSoMoN> mihir_: I’ll take a moment to test and review it now
<oSoMoN> mihir_: I have added a couple of comments already
<mihir_> oSoMoN: that would be great !! thanks a lot for your help :)
<mihir_> oSoMoN: yeah i know that i have taken  care of that , but i thought it would be great if i push all changes together
<oSoMoN> mihir_: it’s fine if you push them as you go
<oSoMoN> mihir_: I found a bug in the functionality, explained it in the comments
<mihir_> oSoMoN:  yeah I got it :)
<mihir_> oSoMoN: i already asked question yesterday how can we change pagestack of sdk back button :|
<oSoMoN> mihir_: looks like you’re pushing again the EventDetails page on the stack when cancelling, whereas what you should do is pop the current page
<mihir_> oSoMoN: it works with cancel but , it save pop doesn't solve the problem because the details needs to be refresh
<oSoMoN> mihir_: well at least you can fix the "Cancel" case by just popping from the stack unconditionally
<oSoMoN> mihir_: and for the "Save" case, you need to find a way to signal that the event was updated (you need to update the model, and the model will inform the views that it has changed), but in any case pushing again on the stack is not what you want
<mihir_> oSoMoN: i just did that for cancel I'll work on save
<oSoMoN> mihir_: from a quick look at the code, I believe that all it takes for the model to signal it has been updated is to emit eventsNotifier().dataChanged() in the updateEvent() function
<mihir_> oSoMoN: yes that's correct i just want that model to notify that data has been changed :|
<oSoMoN> mihir_: so I added eventsNotifier().dataChanged() to the end of the  updateEvent() function and the event is updated in the timeline view, so we’re almost there, the only missing bit is now to update the event details view
<oSoMoN> mihir_: you will need to modify the EventDetails view to monitor the eventsNotifier.dataChanged() signal and react accordingly
<oSoMoN> mihir_: I’ll leave it to you there, gotta jump onto other tasks, ping me when you’ve solved it
<mihir_> okay so from edit page it'll just pop the page is that correct?
<oSoMoN> mihir_: yes
<mihir_> oSoMoN: okay thanks a lot for help :)
<oSoMoN> yw
<tmoenicke> gusch: can you please have a look? https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-moenicke/ubuntu-keyboard/ubuntu-keyboard-actionkeys-icons/+merge/190132
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Porridge Day! :-D
<nik90> fginther: I need a merge for clock-app to be done. Reading your email, I believe automatic merge has been disabled?
<nik90> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-clock-app/09Oct2013/+merge/190139
<dpm> hi mihir_, good morning
<mihir_> hi dpm :) good morning :)
<dpm> mihir_, nice work getting the event views in shape
<mihir_> dpm: thank you for your support :)
<dpm> mihir_, no worries, you're doing an excellent job :)
<dpm> mihir_, on https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calendar-app/newEditEvent/+merge/189439 - I think you can do what Kunal is proposing, but let me have a look in more detail
<mihir_> dpm: that branch needs to be rejected I guess I have pushed new branch
<mihir_> on edit event let me just see
<dpm> ah, ok
<mihir_> dpm: this is the new branch https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calendar-app/editEvent
<mihir_> oSoMoN: did review solved almost all bugs working on one bug
<oSoMoN> mihir_: ok, let me know once it’s ready for a bug-free review :)
<mihir__> oSoMoN: sure :) once I am done with my office i'll do that :)
<om26er> why are we pushing unfinished changes to the music-app just before release ?
<tmoenicke> gusch|lunch: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-moenicke/ubuntu-keyboard/ubuntu-keyboard-language-layouts/+merge/190325
<CypherPunk39> Hello everyone. I have a quick question about developer.ubuntu.com. I want to use my own domain for my namespace. The website says I need to verify domain ownership but has no instructions on how I do that. Can anyone direct me as to what I need to do?
<nik90> popey: hi
<popey> yo
<nik90> popey: somehow I always manage to uninstall clock app from my phone :(
<popey> CypherPunk39: basically make sure your email address matches the domain
<popey> nik90: oof
<CypherPunk39> Thanks popey. That's easy enough!
<popey> \o/
<popey> CypherPunk39: where are you submitting?
<nik90> popey: anyways for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1237893, I just take a screenshot while running on phone and add that to the root folder should work
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1237893 in Ubuntu Weather App "Please provide screenshot and update .desktop file" [Undecided,New]
<popey> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/  there?
<popey> nik90: I'm not exactly sure where in the filesystem it should go ⍨
<CypherPunk39> popey: Yes, that's it.
<popey> lool: .. screenshots.. where should we put them?
<popey> CypherPunk39: groovy. feel free to drop by here and we can help anytime
<CypherPunk39> I didn't know there was another place to submit lol
<popey> heh, there is, some people mistakenly send them to the wrong queue
<CypherPunk39> J certainly will. Thanks!
<popey> lool: this is for bug 1237893
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1237893 in Ubuntu Weather App "Please provide screenshot and update .desktop file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237893
<CypherPunk39> Oops, one more question. My Ubuntu One address is my Gmail address and it doesn't seem to be changable. Will having my domain email as my Paypal address, enough to verify?
<popey> it is changeable
<popey> go to login.ubuntu.com
<popey> you can set any number of addresses there
<CypherPunk39> Excellent. So changing that won't break my U1 functionality?
<CypherPunk39> Oh never mind. I see now lol
<popey> shouldn't
<lool> popey: You mean keep them around?
<lool> popey: in the appstore simply?
<lool> popey: no idea  :-)
<popey> ah, it wasn't you I meant to ask! sorry lool
<popey> nik90: but yes, that should work
<lool> popey: that explains!
<dpm> popey, we should probably update the bug description to provide guidance on where in the source tree to add the screenshot. I assume on the same directory as the .desktop file? Do you know if multiple screenshots are supported, in the same way as apps from the app store?
<popey> I don't. Thomas Strehl knows the details...
<popey> oh, he's not here
<Braw> Hello :) I uploaded an app and I see: 'Thank you for submitting a gratis Free Software application through MyApps. At this time we are unable to process this request, as we are working on the implementation of a new app upload process.' When will it be able to publish free apps?
<dpm> hi Braw, what kind of app is it? Is it an app for the phone?
<Braw> No it is app for desctop
<Braw> *desktop
<dpm> Braw, in that case it might be best to follow the suggestion on that notice you saw when you tried to choose the license and use PPAs instead. Our focus is now on the app store (which supports free open source apps already), and there is no plan to add features to the store for desktop apps in the short term.
<dpm> in the longer term, there will be only one store, and both commercial and zero cost open source apps will be supported
<Braw> Our focus is now on the app store (which supports free open source apps already), and I want to publish free app for desktop.\
<CypherPunk39> Another quick question: I may have to build a helper app to my main app. Is Python still fully supported? By that, I mean, does it still have access to notifications, etc?
<Braw> I've heard about click package but I don't know how it build and whether I can upload it to Ubuntu Software Center.
<dpm> Braw, right now click packages can only be generated for mobile apps that use the Ubuntu SDK
<Braw> OK thx dpm, so there is no option publishing an free app to Ubuntu Software Center?
<nik90> popey: that bug has been assigned to someone else
<popey> yeah, sergio will take care of itr
<popey> -r
<dpm> Braw, zoopster might be able to help you on that, but the easiest way is to charge a minimum amount for your app for the moment. Or you can use PPAs to distribute your free app, but that won't publish them in the store
<nik90> popey: what is the nick for jamie strandboge?
<popey> jdstrand nik90
<popey> he's in -touch
<nik90> ah okay .. thnx
<Braw> It is a little stupid that It is able to publish only paid apps :|
<zoopster> Braw: use your imagination. There are ways around everything.
<zoopster> Braw: just because you charge initially doesn't mean you have to keep charging
<Braw> Yes but it is strange ;) So the last question: could you recommend some guide to use PPAs?
<dpm> Braw, does that notice on the site not give you a link to use PPAs? (if it doesn't, it's a bug)
<om26er> boiko, ping
<boiko> om26er: pong
<om26er> boiko, phone app crashes when I 'Send text message' to a contact from Call logs
<om26er> dialer-app
<om26er> boiko, image is 90
<boiko> om26er: Mir or surfaceflinger?
<nik90> can anyone in this channel confirm if they can open an app on the phone through qtcreator
<nik90> I get the erro bash: no job control in this shell
<nik90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6217929/
<nik90> just flashed phone few minutes back with --devel chanel
<nik90> popey, dpm ^^
<om26er> boiko, Mir
<popey> nik90: lemme try
<om26er> its pretty easy to reproduce
<WebbyIT> Mir \o/
<boiko> om26er: that's kinda expected I think, we are in the process of replacing the inter app communication on all telephony apps (dialer, messaging and address-book)
<popey> [14:19:03] bash: cannot set terminal process group (-1): Invalid argument
<popey> bash: no job control in this shell
<popey> same here nik90
 * popey pokes Mirv 
<nik90> popey: :( ... I was about to test infographic usermetrics
<om26er> boiko, ok. I'll report a bug for the record.
<popey> technically I shouldn't poke mirv, but bzoltan, but he's not here
<nik90> jdstrand helped me figure out how to implement it
<popey> nice!
<WebbyIT> nik90 popey are you talking about error in QtCreator?
<popey> yes
<nik90> WebbyIT: yes
<WebbyIT> ok, same here
<Mirv> popey: hmm, so how/where that does happen, something after a PPA update or such?
<popey> 2.7.1-0ubuntu10 qtcreator, 2.7.2-0ubuntu5 qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<popey> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-clock-app
<nik90> Mirv: just Saucy without any ppa
<popey> open qtcreator, open clock app in qtcreator
<popey> try and launch on device
<popey> it fails
<popey> suspect the app launcher script should be using upstart to start the app these days?
<Mirv> ok, bzoltan would be the best one to answer, what's the story with 2.7, or does the story start to be that "Ubuntu 13.10 moves to PPA support"
<popey> </speculation>
<Mirv> and if so, then dpm should update instructions to not mention saucy being alright with pure archives. and if not, the 2.7 series needs backports from https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/trunk
<popey> which ppa would you recommend someone test with?
<Mirv> popey: the same as for 12.04/12.10/13.04 users
<Mirv> which are incidentally already using Qt Creator 2.8.1 + plugin 2.8
<Mirv> ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<nik90> Mirv: wow
<WebbyIT> Mirv: I have the same error on Raring
<nik90> Mirv: tim did send a reply to the mailing list about qtcreator 2.8 but I wondered why it never came as an update
<nik90> Mirv: I guess I need to add the ppa
<Mirv> WebbyIT: ok, that's noteworthy
<WebbyIT> Mirv: I have only ubuntu-sdk-team-ppa-raring.list as PPA
<Mirv> I'm not very up-to-date with SDK stuff, but I do know the 2.8 branch of qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (which is in the PPA) has fixes that the saucy's 2.7 branch does not, even though the 2.7 has relatively recent backports as well (but not the very latest)
<Mirv> WebbyIT/popey: getting on saucy + PPA as well, we would really need bzoltan here or otherwise know what has changed that breaks SDK. maybe some click related change or such?
<popey> ok
<Mirv> popey: so did this still work yesterday, the day before, or..?
<popey> i haven't tried for a while, WebbyIT / nik90 ?
<nik90> popey: definitely 3-4 days ago
<nik90> make that probably 3-4 days agoa
<WebbyIT> no idea, I'm working only on computer on last week
<WebbyIT> nik90 mhh, there is a strange thing: after the push the app on phone is update with changes that I made, can you confirm?
<nik90> WebbyIT: you mean when you launch the app, it is the one you made changes to recently?
<WebbyIT> nik90: yes
<nik90> WebbyIT: yes, I have noticed that before but cant test now though
<nik90> since qtcreator doesnt allow
<Mirv> popey: FYI the script that is for some reason now giving that error is /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/qtc_device_run_app
<Mirv> the script itself is unchanged, so something external has broken ti
<Mirv> popey: adding echo 1/2/3/4 in the script it's the last line
<popey> Mirv: this has broken before..
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1225178
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1225178 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Cannot launch application through qtcreator" [Critical,Fix released]
<Mirv> popey: the -platform ubuntu is there at least. if I had to guess, it could be apparmor related thing - there were big uploads on Tuesday etc
<Mirv> popey: I've tried variations of the bash line like with --noprofile --norc to no avail. a new bug report would be useful anyhow as at least I don't see a quick fix.
<Mirv> but it's more probably that the "COMMAND=" line needs something extra then
<dholbach> if I click on 'design' in the SDK it seems to open a couple of windows, some of them seem to be stuck in some stage of repainting - is this a known issue?
<nik90> dholbach: yes
<nik90> dholbach: since april afaik
<dholbach> nik90, do you know if there a bug open for it?
<nik90> dholbach: I havent seen one
<nik90> against qtcreator-ubuntu-plugin?
<dholbach> not sure if it's q-u-p or qtcreator on its own
<Mirv> popey: I filed bug #1238031 for it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1238031 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "'Run on device' stopped working" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238031
<popey> thanks
<dholbach> balloons, is ~ubuntu-bugcontrol still the team you need to be in to be able to see private crash reports?
<dholbach> Mirv, can you and your team see the private crash reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator?
<Mirv> dholbach: me and what team? ;) I'm personally in bugcontrol so it's fine for me
<dholbach> Mirv, gotcha, I meant the SDK team
<Mirv> dholbach: ah, right, I'm not sure about their rights (I'm in desktop/integration)
<smartboyhw> dpm, when's next meeting for Reminders App?
<dholbach> Mirv, thanks
<Mirv> dholbach: a good point and worth getting an answer to that. most are not in bugcontrol team
<Mirv> dholbach: I can raise it with bzoltan tomorrow
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> thanks
<Mirv> I think maybe he could be gotten on the team if he does not see the bug reports, and then he could possibly select the bugs to delegate
<Mirv> np
<balloons> dholbach, yes
<dpm> fginther, would you mind coming over for a few minutes to #ubuntu-touch-meeting? We've got a question about calendar branches not getting merged
<fginther> nik90, that MP has been merged
<nik90> fginther: thnx
<JoeyChan> Hi lisettte
<lisettte> hi JoeyChan!
<JoeyChan> lisettte   Have u read my email, about the notification bar ?
<lisettte> JoeyChan: i have, and i have asked popey to investigate if we can use a standard notification. popey: any news on that?
<popey> lisettte: we can't trigger notifications from a qml app
<JoeyChan> lisettte   yes pls, I just want an offical design
<lisettte> popey: so what can we do about this?
<JoeyChan> lisettte  popey        if there's no sysrem notification bar,  we can use in-app notifications
<popey> hmm
<lisettte> JoeyChan: i don't really know how to reply to your question on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1237964; can we not use standard SDK buttons?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1237964 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "[RSS Reader] Yellow button should be orange" [Medium,Confirmed]
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~qqworini/ubuntu-rssreader-app/notification-bar/+merge/189650 looks neat!
<popey> I hadn't seen that running, very nice
<popey> lisettte: well, the above branch works nicely, but we can't trigger system wide settings right now, maybe in the future, but not in 13.10
<JoeyChan> lisettte    not use standard button ?  that's exacly not a standard button, just a ubuntu shape
<lisettte> JoeyChan: i don't understand? can we use a standard button?
<JoeyChan> lisettte   yes, I'll try and take a screenshot attach to the bug
<lisettte> JoeyChan: also, jounih gave me these links:
<lisettte> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components0-button.html
<lisettte>  http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components0-ubuntucolors.html
<JoeyChan> lisettte  yep  that's standard button
<JoeyChan> lisettte   so u want the button looks like the "done" button ?  and the same big as now
<lisettte> popey, JoeyChan: should i be looking at a screenshot of the notification? i don't think i can run any other branches on my current phone
<lisettte> JoeyChan: yes, for now, until we have secondary buttons in the SDK
<JoeyChan> lisettte   ok.   i'm taking a screenshot and attach to email
<popey> lisettte: JoeyChan http://imgur.com/dFY6Y8D,ESjHuK1
<JoeyChan> oho
<popey> ☻
<JoeyChan> quick  :P
<popey> always have imgur open, top tip ☻
<JoeyChan> popey,  could u try press the "save" button multiple times?  :P
<lisettte> mehow_: see screenshot above ^^^^
<popey> JoeyChan: yeah, it appears lots ☻
<ahayzen> popey, so wht happens tomorrow do we hit feature freeze? code freeze? and what does it mean to us as app developers?
<popey> JoeyChan: lisettte http://imgur.com/1eRPMKH
<popey> ahayzen: s/tomorrow/today/ ☻
<ahayzen> popey, midnight?
<popey> ahayzen: we have a little slack, looks like last image won't build until monday
<popey> as there are other issues being dealt with
<lisettte> JoeyChan: why so many??
<ahayzen> popey, ok so it is a total code freeze not just feature freeze and we can only submit bug fixes?
<JoeyChan> lisettte    dont worry
<JoeyChan> lisettte    notifications will automatically disappear
<popey> lisettte: i repeatedly stabbed the button in quick succession
<lisettte> popey: so the toolbar stays open?
<popey> ahayzen: the image will be frozen on monday, we won't be able to put anything in at that point. however we can deliver updates through the store, which will be gated by us.
<popey> lisettte: yes
<lisettte> popey, JoeyChan: i think we only need the notification if the toolbar closes
<ahayzen> popey, ok cool tht makes sense thx :)
<lisettte> popey, JoeyChan: if it doesn't close, the user can see that their action had an effect, so a notification is overkill
<JoeyChan> lisettte   I suggest have a try that branch, then reply me with ur opinions
<lisettte> JoeyChan: i cannot try branches in my current phone build (i think..? popey?)
<popey> ahayzen: so chop chop! ㋛
<ahayzen> popey, hehe we're trying :) had lots of stuff landing yesterday
<popey> lisettte: I'm testing on my desktop
<popey> ahayzen: yeah, awesome work!
<ahayzen> popey, thx :)
<ahayzen> danielholm, ping
<danielholm> ahayzen: hey mate
<ahayzen> danielholm, in response to ur email think it'll be pretty simple
<danielholm> yes
<danielholm> I'm adding it right niw
<danielholm> as we speak
<danielholm> also change color of the swipe to delete
<ahayzen> danielholm, use musicToolbarContainer.goBack()
<danielholm> so not musicToolbar.goBack();
<ahayzen> danielholm, its inside the container but tht may work if it is being exposed try it :)
<danielholm> ahayzen: that was uses in nowPlaying
<danielholm> ahayzen: so I thought it might work. Just have to try on device as well.
<ahayzen> danielholm, ah yes... short term memory loss :)
<danielholm> ahayzen: also I will change the text "back" to the back icon using Icon {} in the toolbar, ok?
<danielholm> haha
<ahayzen> danielholm, are we gonna do all the icons in 1 hit like Victor suggested?
<danielholm> there are a lot of strings that are not translatable...
<danielholm> yeah, maybe thats better
<danielholm> I'll hold then
<ahayzen> danielholm, do you just wrap i18n.tr() around the text?
<danielholm> ahayzen: yes
<JoeyChan> lisettte  popey    any update  ?    or  is the notification bar necessary ?
<popey> JoeyChan: I think that's a question for lisettte and mehow_ ☻
<Mirv> popey: so as updated in the bug report, the app run problem is mir related. if you know anyone who could know about app launching from ssh under mir, feel free to ping about that
<lisettte> popey, mehow_, JoeyChan: the notification is not necessary if the toolbar stays open after pressing 'Save'
<JoeyChan> lisettte    pls update me via that email, so I can easily follow,    it's late in China now,  goodnight  :)
<JoeyChan> lisettte   roger that
<lisettte> JoeyChan: sure will! goodnight!	
<JoeyChan> lisettte  sorry, forgot to tell u,  Roman and I wont add new features before 17th
<JoeyChan> lisettte,  the multi-selection is complicated to implement, sorry
<JoeyChan> lisettte,  this feature affect too many other parts
<lisettte> JoeyChan: i agree; better to leave it for later
<JoeyChan> lisettte,  ok..  gonna sleep,  goodnight  :)
<popey> mhall119: when you get a mo, can you check out that mail I forward, looks like stock ticker might be a one line fix (I don't know which line) :D
<popey> (and if it works for stock ticker, it may well work for udraw and others)
<mhall119> popey: I have no idea what's being discussed in that email, can you provide context?
<popey> mhall119: scroll down ☻
<popey> its for the bug you filed, it should be mentioned at the bottom
 * popey checks
<popey> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1229287 that bug, the canvas one
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1229287 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Drawing apps show only a black screen where drawable component should be" [High,Confirmed]
<iBelieve> popey, are we going to have a file manager meeting today?
<mhall119> popey: okay, I'm still not sure what technically is wrong or needs to be done, what did you want me to do with this?
<popey> iBelieve: sure
<popey> mhall119: i wondered if you were able to parse the last line of his mail... "Also, I believe that [ renderStrategy: Canvas.Immediate ] needs to be
<popey> set. If not, it is the hardware setting for it."
<iBelieve> popey, I don't know if there is anything to discuss, but I was just wondering if you wanted to have one. What time?
<popey> iBelieve: 20:00 UTC
<iBelieve> popey, okay. Is that the time we will have meetings at in the future? I remember we discussed moving it 2 hours sooner to 18:00 UTC (now).
<popey> iBelieve: i suspect this will be the last one
<mhall119> popey: no, I would heave to learn more baout the API around that to understand what me means
<popey> mhall119: oh, ok.
<mrqtros> RSS Reader time? :))
<mrqtros> If it' interesting to someone how it is going in RSS Reader team - all is ok, no any blockers (only Tabs component with dynamic management - to improve performance), near to v1.0
<popey> mrqtros: did you mean to be in -meeting? ☻
<mrqtros> popey I am little hurry :)
<mrqtros> popey so if you haven't any question for me or our team - I'll go soon :)
<popey> mrqtros: no problem. I have no questions. I can send a mail if that's easier?
 * popey is in the middle of cooking dinner too :D
<mrqtros> popey of course! I'll try to add screenshot to *.desktop file  today too (already fixed three little bugs today ;) )
<mrqtros> popey but since main content of our app is downloadable (I mean custom feeds for each user), maybe designers should take the job of taking screenshot with "right" content
<popey> mrqtros: we can do that
<mrqtros> popey I can only advice you to use "beautiful" feed, like "deviant art" site feed ;)
<popey> ☻
<mrqtros> popey it contains a lot of hd images, looks great ;)
<popey> mrqtros: and there was me going to use reddit.com/r/cringe
<WebbyIT> popey, Kunal (that guy rocks) fix the problem with new-event in Argument, he now has just to review it, I think that tomorrow he can merge the branch
<popey> awesome WebbyIT !
<popey> thanks for working so hard on this the last few weeks!
<WebbyIT> popey, ahh, I made less than I wanted to, but thanks anyway :)
<WebbyIT> popey, BTW, I have to make a presentation about Ubuntu Touch for our Loco Meeting, do you have some slides where I can take inspiration?
<popey> hmm, i don't know. I'll have a look and see
<WebbyIT> thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-11
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all! Happy Friday, and happy Egg Day! :-D
<t1mp> egg day? that messes up my plan to eat cornflakes
<nik90> Good morning everyone :)
<dpm> hi nik90 :)
<dpm> nik90, looking forward to the eds fixes and notifications to get alarms working :)
<nik90> dpm: hi :)
<nik90> dpm: me too. I really want to try alarms on my phone
<dpm> :)
<nik90> dpm: busy day today with the upcoming freeze?
<dpm> yeah, everyone is busy, but nice to see the clock app wrapped up with the version bumped to 1.0 :)
<nik90> hehe ;)
<aquarius> What's the best way to transition between two Pages in an SDK app? I don't want to use a PageStack or Tabs, because this is more like a "wizard": do page 1, then page 2, then page 3, and you can't go back.
<daker> hey oSoMoN how i'll use the uaoverride now ?
<dpm> fginther or balloons, could you give me a hand interpreting why this test is failing for calendar-app? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/EDS/+merge/188188
<aquarius> The SDK docs make reference to "when the active Page inside the MainView is changed". If I have two Pages, how do I set which one is "active"?
<dpm> bzoltan, perhaps you can give aquarius a hand ^
<bzoltan> dpm: a hand? only?
<aquarius> aha, bzoltan. I would have asked you but you weren't online when I asked the first question :)
<dpm> I think he'd be glad to take an arm and a leg too
<aquarius> bzoltan, if you wanted to give me more than a hand, then I'll have a pint of lager, thanks ;)
<dholbach> Mirv, might be good to backport click 0.4.11
<bzoltan> aquarius:  ohh a lager would be nice here too
<bzoltan> aquarius:  let me check that bloody page
<aquarius> bzoltan, basically, I want to have a Page with a button on it saying "go to page 2", and then pressing the button slides page 1 off to the left and page 2 on to the right.
<aquarius> but this is not a PageStack, because you can't go back to Page 1.
<om26er> tmoenicke, ping
<aquarius> (well, you might go to page 2, then page 3, then page 4, then to page 1 again, then page 2, etc. Round and round. So I don't want to keep adding to a stack. It's a ring.)
<Mirv> dholbach: not by me today, maybe on Monday
<bzoltan> aquarius:  use the PageStack or Tabs if you have multiple pages
<dholbach> Mirv, ok, no worries - just wanted to bring it up
<bzoltan> aquarius: in those cases, the PageStack/Tabs explain which one is active
<dpm> hi ahayzen, do you know why the test to play a song is failing on https://code.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/expandable-and-more/+merge/189483 ? Is it an issue with the branch, or is it Jenkins?
<ahayzen> dpm, o/
<ahayzen> dpm, i'll have a look
<dpm> ahayzen, cool, thanks! :)
<aquarius> bzoltan, yeah, but I don't want to use a PageStack or Tabs, because they are specifically designed to let you go to other pags
<aquarius> and that's not what I want
<aquarius> think of this like a slideshow.
<aquarius> I don't want to push page 1 onto the stack, then page 2, then page 3, then page 1 again, then page 2 again, then page 3 again -- the stack will get massive.
<bzoltan>  aquarius: true... you want a carousel like page set
<aquarius> bzoltan, sort of, yes
<aquarius> I rtfs'ed the PageStack, but it uses an internal undocumented component called a PageTreeNode :)
<aquarius> and reverse-engineering how it all works is a lot slower than asking. Hence, I am asking. :)
<ahayzen> dpm, it seems to think tht the music isn't playing when the button is pressed, there are some suspicious error msgs such as 'Error: "Configured audiosink audiosink is not working."'
<dpm> ahayzen, hm, this might be a gstreamer error? I'm pinging them too much today, but perhaps fginther or balloons can help?
<ahayzen> dpm, yeah hopefully it is ... they are passing locally on my raring machine :)
<bzoltan> aquarius:  if you want I can make the asking process way much slower then reverse-engineering :)
<tmoenicke> om26er: pong
<aquarius> bzoltan, I am confident that you can, but I'd appreciate it if you didn't :)
<om26er> tmoenicke, with some recent change we are facing this bug 1238451
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1238451 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Cannot dismiss OSK" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238451
<om26er> tmoenicke, its really hard to dismiss the OSK now, do you know what changed ?
<aquarius> bzoltan, can I just set mypage.active and that'll work? It should do, I think, but I don't totlly understand the code :)
<bzoltan> aquarius: Let's pull in t1mp, he is the master of pages and other weird beasts
<tmoenicke> om26er: there has been some work ongoing of maliit talking to mir
<aquarius> I mean, setting .active seems to work for me, but I am not clear whether there is other bookkeeping that I'm not doing :)
<tmoenicke> om26er: are you coming to our standup meeting today?
<om26er> tmoenicke, yes. I will today.
<tmoenicke> om26er: cool. lets talk about it there
<om26er> tmoenicke, ack
<om26er> salem_, hello! since boiko is not here. Is the "hold" button in the dialer-app supposed to work ? i.e. is the functionality implemented in the backend ?
<t1mp> aquarius: hi
<t1mp> aquarius: let me read back what's the problem
<aquarius> t1mp, cool
<t1mp> aquarius: your use case is not something we considered yet.
<t1mp> let me also dig into the PageTreeNode to see if there is a solution
<aquarius> t1mp, that's what I thought. I can just create my own container widget, something like a PageStack, and have it flip between its pages by setting .active and .visible, with some transitions
<aquarius> which is what I'm looking at doing
<aquarius> but I haven't done it yet :)
<t1mp> aquarius: yes, that's also the solution that pops up in my mind first
<aquarius> t1mp, and all I need to do is flip the active bit? I don't need to do any other book-keeping?
<t1mp> aquarius: correct. if only one page is active at a time that should do the trick
<aquarius> t1mp, cool. I'll do that then. I'll try and make it a separate component, so other people can use it.
<t1mp> aquarius: cool, thanks.
<aquarius> One other question: why can't I set x on a Page inside a MainView to make it scroll off to th left?
<t1mp> aquarius: perhaps you can report a bug with a patch attached :)
<t1mp> aquarius: Page by default anchors to the left side of its parent
<t1mp> aquarius: you can try to set its leftMargin
<aquarius> ah. So, how *should* I make it scroll off to the left? set the leftMargin on the anchor?
<aquarius> heh
<t1mp> hmm you want it to scroll.
<t1mp> perhaps you need a ListView or PathView that contains your Pages?
<aquarius> not a listview; that's not right.
<aquarius> I don't know about pathview, though. that soudns interesting.
<aquarius> ah, no, pathview works off a model too
<aquarius> I should be able to just set page.anchors.leftMargin and page.anchors.rightMargin in a PropertyAnimation, I think.
<ahayzen> dpm, magic! Jenkins just approved it https://code.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/expandable-and-more/+merge/189483
<t1mp> by default they are set to parent.left and parent.right, but I guess you can set them back to undefined and specify x
<t1mp> aquarius: ^
<aquarius> t1mp, ah, I hadn't thought of doing it that way
<ahayzen> dpm, but no video output :/
<dpm> ahayzen, no worries, the important thing is that the tests pass. This is quite a big MP: would you mind adding more details about the changes on the description? I.e. there are things that the branch does (adding the manifest.json file for click packages) that are not mentioned there.
<aquarius> yay, it works. :)
<aquarius> now to componentise it.
<t1mp> aquarius: hurray :)
<salem_> om26er, it's not implemented
<ahayzen> dpm, thanks, i'll update the description and commit msg in a bit :)
<dpm> awesome, thanks ahayzen!
<ahayzen> dpm, is there any reason the other branches that have been approved aren't landing?
<om26er> salem_, thanks. I proposed a branch to disable that button
<om26er> boiko, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/dialer-app/disable_hold_button/+merge/190651
<dpm> ahayzen, do you have an example of an approved branch that isn't landing, so that I can have a look?
<ahayzen> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/music-app/click_improvements/+merge/190482 and https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/select-same-track-different-model-fix/+merge/190518
<dpm> ahayzen, that one is not landing because of the test failures
<ahayzen> dpm, wht about the first? its like Jenkins hasn't even seen it?
<ahayzen> dpm, ah cause it has a 'Prerequisite: 	lp:~sergiusens/music-app/manifest' ?
<dpm> ahayzen, I'm not sure about that one, but looking at "Prerequisite: 	lp:~sergiusens/music-app/manifest" and seeing that Victor rejected it, I think that might be why
<dpm> yes :)
<salem_> om26er, thanks!
<boiko> om26er: thanks!
<ahayzen> dpm, thanks, right i'm gonna have some lunch then try and figure out wht needs doing :)
<om26er> two thanks from Brazil. How about that :D
<salem_> om26er, I have discussed about this with bill and we agreed to disable that button and also the other one at the bottom left.
<dpm> thanks a lot ahayzen, enjoy! :-)
<om26er> salem_, the "person" button ?
<fginther> dpm, morning
<salem_> om26er, yep, it currently does not work.
<dpm> ahayzen, quick question for when you come back: how do you run mediascanner from your desktop to populate the database? It seems after running mediascanner-service Music doesn't seem to pick up my music anymore
<om26er> salem_, want me to disable it ?. I think hiding it will make the UI look bad
<dpm> hi fginther, morning :)
<salem_> om26er, yes, just disabled it, perhaps make it look like it's disabled without actually removing it.
<ahayzen> dpm, $ mediascanner-service ~/Music/ for me... brb
<fginther> dpm, it looks like your prior two pings have been resolved, please let me know if something still needs eyeballs
<om26er> salem_, I'll just change its opacity to 0.5 and that'll do the trick
<salem_> om26er, yes, sounds good. thanks!
<tmoenicke> gusch: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-moenicke/ubuntu-keyboard/ubuntu-keyboard-language-menu-2/+merge/190657
<dpm> fginther, thanks. I've got one question still: on https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/EDS/+merge/188188 - the branch is blocking on the latest qtorganizer5-eds package, which seems to be in the archive but not yet on the latest image. Is there a way to tell the tests to use the archive package to unblock that branch, or will we have to wait for it to land in the image first?
<om26er> salem_, boiko branch is ready. https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/dialer-app/disable_hold_button/+merge/190651
<om26er> 0.5 didn't make it look like it was disabled. 0.2 is easy on eyes to differentiate
<fginther> dpm, I rebuilt that a moment ago and now it's passing
<gusch> tmoenicke: ok - looking at it
<oSoMoN> daker: hey, so to answer your question, with the next release of webbrowser-app, you’ll be able to use the UbuntuWebView and to override the UA string simply re-implement its getUAString(url) function to return your custom UA string, see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/Ubuntu/Components/Extras/Browser/UbuntuWebView.qml#L58
<daker> oSoMoN: perfect!
<oSoMoN> daker: and the DPR fixes are in too, so all we need now is a release, which I believe is pending
<daker> oSoMoN: ok
<daker> oSoMoN: thanks for working on this
<oSoMoN> daker: yw, thanks for helping me discover those issues in the first place :)
<dpm> awesome, thanks fginther
<aquarius> hm. QML question (which t1mp can probably answer easily). All the Pages in my app have the same layout: there's "the main content", which can be arbitrary QML, and then there's "the button column", which is one or more buttons at the bottom of the Page. I'd like to create a Component for this to make it easy, so I can do: MyPage { mainContent: Item { ..whatever... }; buttons: [ Button { ... }, Button { ... }
<aquarius> ] }, and have that be mapped by the MyPage component into Page { Column { anchors.top: parent.top; <mainContent here> } Column { anchors.bottom: parent.bottom; Button 1; Button 2 } }. But I don't think that's doable, is it? How can I say "take the MyPage property 'buttons' and make all those buttons children of the second Column"?
<t1mp> aquarius: it may not be that straightforward. You can have sth like onButtonsChanged and then add its contents as the children of a column
<t1mp> hmm
<aquarius> t1mp, bah, I have to do it procedurally? I was worried that was the case.
<t1mp> or bind the children of the column to the buttons property. I haven't tried that one.
<aquarius> t1mp, that's what I want to do!
<aquarius> t1mp, I don't know how to do that
<aquarius> I can set the default property on MyPage itself, but I don't know how to bind the children of the column to the buttons property :)
<t1mp> property alias buttons: column.data ?
<aquarius> wtf?
<aquarius> that works?
<t1mp> I don't know :)
 * aquarius laughs
<aquarius> I'll give it a try :)
<t1mp> aquarius: check the source of Dialog.qml in UITK
<t1mp> it is a bit different there, all the children of the Dialog are assumed to be Buttons that are put in a column
<t1mp> aquarius: and then you can use it like this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/examples/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/Dialog.qml
<t1mp> aquarius: it is not exactly what you asked for, but may be similar
<aquarius> ah, but that sounds OK
<aquarius> nice one, that man
<aquarius> yay, that works!
<aquarius> I have a qmlscene question: about half the time when I start qmlscene, I get a window which doesn't work and isn't drawing itself (it's like the app is ^Z suspended). How can I debug that? I have no idea whether it's a qmlscene issue, an X issue, a video driver issue...
<t1mp> aquarius: does it start working when you resize the window?
<t1mp> aquarius: I don't know the solution but I have seen that also
<aquarius> I'll try resizing
<aquarius> of course, I can't get it to do it, now
<t1mp> I thought there was a bug report for what I described, but I don't see it. maybe it was fixed
<aquarius> t1mp, how does the page.active stuff work? That is: my MainView is now not updating the header title, presumably because my Pages are no longer a child of the MainView but are a child of my PageSlideManager, which is just an Item
<aquarius> does my PageSlideManager need to do something clever to propagate "this one of my Page children is active" to its parent MainView?
<aquarius> my PageSlideManager isn't allowed to inherit from PageTreeNode :(
<t1mp> aquarius: it shouldn't be needed.
<aquarius> sadly, it doesn't work, though.
 * aquarius throws together a demo.
<t1mp> aquarius: the PageTreeNode should find its parent in the page tree (so the parent  node of the Page would be the MainView, even if there is a PageSlideManager is inbetween).
<t1mp> aquarius: and then the Page updates the header/toolbar when it becomes active
<aquarius> that's how I was hoping it would work.
<t1mp> me too ;)
<t1mp> well it should work like that
<t1mp> some times there is a Loader inside the MainView that loads the Page. In that case I know that it still works.
<boiko> om26er: I tested your MR and I saw that the wrong button got disabled
<boiko> om26er: can you please fix that in your MR?
<om26er> boiko, sure.
<om26er> boiko, pushed
<aquarius> ah. I think I have two active pages. I can see how that would sod things up.
<aquarius> and now that I do not, it works. Sorry to bother you, t1mp :)
<t1mp> aquarius: no problem :)
<gusch> tmoenicke: for autocaps https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/ubuntu-keyboard/keyboard-autocaps/+merge/190683
<t1mp> aquarius: I'd like to see your app when its done :)
<aquarius> t1mp, you shall!
 * t1mp looking forward to it
<t1mp> dpm: I'm going to try to use my galaxy nexus with ubuntu as daily phone
<t1mp> dpm: on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers I see a different command for flashing than on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install which recommends --channel devel. Do you know why there is a difference?
<t1mp> perhaps saucy is more safe than devel
<aquarius> t1mp, as a data point, when I get a "frozen" qmlscene window, resizing it *does* fix it.
<t1mp> aquarius: that's familiar
<t1mp> but I don't know/remember the cause
<aquarius> k
<aquarius> if I want a TextField to only accept numbers, presumably the best way to do that is with an inputMask. If I do that, is Ubuntu clever enough to only show a numeric keypad instead of a full keyboard?
<aquarius> Also, a TextField has a "default popover", according to the docs. How do I show that?
<ahayzen> dpm, i've updated the description and added the manifest and desktop patches to the merge, wht is left to do now?
<JoeyChan> Hi popey dpm_  ,  sth wrong with merge ? I've approved two branches but still not merge yet
<popey> JoeyChan: fginther or balloons may be able to help
<fginther> JoeyChan, which MPs, I'll take a look
<JoeyChan> https://code.launchpad.net/~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/fix-of-few-minor-bugs/+merge/190447
<JoeyChan> https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-rssreader-app/land-edit-topic-test/+merge/190422
<dpm> fginther, also this one -> https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/EDS/+merge/188188
<fginther> JoeyChan, dpm, ubuntu-rssreader-app and ubuntu-calendar-app merges are disabled until the tests are again passing on the mir based image: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_mir/mako/93:20131011:20131010/4677/
<JoeyChan> fginther    I c ,  will this ready before sunday ?
<fginther> JoeyChan, actually, I can enable rssreader again, the failures appear to be identical to the non-mir image
<JoeyChan> fginther    no worries,  U can leave the Sunday for me
<fginther> JoeyChan, it's enabled, you should see jenkins running soon
<JoeyChan> fginther   thanks a lot  :)
<dpm> fginther, it seems tests are passing for https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/EDS/+merge/188188 - would it be possible to enable the merger again for calendar, even if we disable it after that?
<dpm> this branch is blocking a few other ones, and it'd be great to get it in
<fginther> dpm, the issue is the tests running on a mir image. Jenkins is only able to run an x86 desktop, so unfortunately, it doesn't give any indication if they will pass on mir.
<fginther> dpm, the issues are fundamentally mir based and we want to make sure the are resolved before changing the system by adding new content to this apps which are still failng
 * fginther can't type
<dpm> fginther, ok, gotcha. So I guess the first thing for us to do is to fix the failing test on calendar. Do you have any ideas why the test might be failing? I'm not sure I can interpret this output: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_mir/mako/93:20131011:20131010/4677/calendar-app-autopilot/476740/ - it seems like a string mismatch?
<fginther> dpm, since the tests are passing on the non-mir image, it's possibly nothing that can be fixed in calendar-app itself
<fginther> dpm, i.e. it could be an input handling issue
<dpm> ah, I see
<fginther> dpm, getting all of this working on mir is the critical path
<dpm> fginther, ok, thanks for the explanation. So is there anything we could do on the apps side, or are you or someone else looking at getting the apps tests passing on the mir image already?
<fginther> dpm, yes, getting these apps passing again is being worked
<dpm> ok, cool
<JoeyChan> fginther      we(rss reader) gonna commit some changes before sunday, so pls do not disable the merge, thanks  :)
<mhall119> nik90: what's the URL for your core apps blog?
<mhall119> robotfuel: thanks, balloons gave me that and it works perfectly
<mhall119> ignore that
<balloons> ping nik90
<om26er> boiko, how about using Ubuntu fonts inside the messaging number box ?
<boiko> om26er: where?
<om26er> boiko, when trying to create a new message. inside the number field we are not using Ubuntu fonts
<om26er> boiko, if I find a place where we are not using Ubuntu fonts and propose a fix for that. how likely is that going to get accepted ?
<davmor2> popey: do you know what happened to the solitare click app?
<boiko> om26er: very likely I would say
<om26er> boiko, cool. then. I'll try to change that
<popey> davmor2: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/24
<boiko> om26er: but it is weird, we are using TextField, so the ubuntu font should be the default
<davmor2> popey: now search for it from the device
<nik90> mhall119: http://ubuntu-touch.blogspot.nl/
<nik90> balloons: pong
<nik90> popey: who do I talk to about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1238798
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1238798 in Ubuntu Clock App "Clock app doesn't work on mir on maguro" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> popey: apparently clock doesnt open on mir
<balloons> nik90, so it looks like clock tests are broken good :-)
<balloons> nik90, lol that's what I was going to ping you about. I'm looking into it now, but what changes might have caused it?
<balloons> nik90, for instance it worked yesterday: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_mir/mako/90:20131010:20131010/4644/ubuntu-clock-app-autopilot/
<nik90> balloons: I only changed the changlelog and manifest.json
<balloons> nik90, that's all I saw, I just thought I'd ask
<nik90> balloons: there was one important change also
<nik90> balloons: we modified the Exec line in the desktop file
<nik90> balloons: added an additional argument %u
<nik90> Exec=qmlscene %u /usr/share/ubuntu-clock-app/ubuntu-clock-app.qml
<balloons> bingo
<nik90> balloons: could that be it?
<balloons> that's it
<balloons> it's not loading the emulator
<nik90> balloons: I need that for passing arguments to the clock app
<nik90> balloons: why doesnt it load the emulator?
<nik90> that argument is optional
<balloons> nik90, I'm describing the symptom. That change sounds like a good canindate for a trigger
<nik90> balloons: ah okay
<balloons> the reason they are failing *appears* to be it not loading the emulator, and I wanted to know what changed that may have caused that
<nik90> balloons: the tests pass on my desktop with that desktop file
<balloons> hehe, mine too. But in the lab they run on click
<balloons> so perhaps there is something happening. anyways, I've got something to look at now and a potential reason
<balloons> ty
<nik90> np
 * nik90 is worreid
<nik90> worried*
<popey> hmm
<popey> how did we miss that
<om26er> boiko, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/messaging-app/Ubuntu_font/+merge/190733
<boiko> om26er: I am just curious: shouldn't that be the default one already?
<om26er> boiko, not really sure why is that the case. probably in one of the input boxes you are doing style:null
<om26er> but that does not explain the other box
<om26er> no, that's not the cause it sems
<om26er> boiko, btw the text inside the 'write a new message..' is not center aligned
<boiko> om26er: that's SDK I think
<om26er> boiko, right. the default height is 4gu but we have its height to 5gu in messaging app. SDK should make sure to have the input text centered no matter the height of the input box
<boiko> om26er: can you write a simple test program demonstrating this bug and open a bug in SDK?
<om26er> boiko, sure. I'll do that.
<davmor2> popey: how did you miss what?
<popey> davmor2: clock not working in mir
<davmor2> popey: ah the click version?
<davmor2> do alarms get saved now?
<mrqtros> I've tested image 92 - congratulations, a lot of improvements, good job, guys!
<diogoF> hi
 * snwh is away: Away
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-12
 * snwh is back (gone 09:32:48)
<nik90> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1239088
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239088 in Ubuntu Clock App "Display of clock app is too wide and offset to the right" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nik90> popey: Why are these weird bugs occuring only in mir?
<mihir> popey: ping
<popey> nik90: odd isn't it
<popey> mihir: pong
<mihir> popey:  why still these branch are not merged ?? https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/EDS
<popey> i think it's pending the EDS patch to land first
<mihir> popey: okay :) there three brnaches based on this , then I can push my edit event
<JoeyChan> hi  lisettte
<mrqtros> JoeyChan hi mate
<JoeyChan> hi
<JoeyChan> btw,  anyone know why I take screenshot fail ? I got nothing in my /tmp
<popey> JoeyChan: yeah
<popey> there are workarounds for taking screenshots
<JoeyChan> popey  pls tell  :)
<popey> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2807070/screenshot-of-the-nexus-one-from-adb
<popey> you could wrap that in a script, its messy but it works
<JoeyChan> popey  thanks a lot  :)
<popey> no problem
<popey> it worked for me
<JoeyChan> popey,  could u show ur script 4 me ? I got first and second script fail ..
<popey> see pm JoeyChan
<JoeyChan> popey   is that mean there's another to screenshot in Mir ?
<JoeyChan> another way
<popey> that script I pm'ed you is basically the same as the link
<popey> just grabs /dev/fb0 and converts it into a good format
<JoeyChan> popey  works good  !!  :)  thanks a lot
<popey> yay
<AskUbuntu> IDE for Developing windows phone 8 applications in ubuntu | http://askubuntu.com/q/357169
<aquarius> Hey, QMLish wise heads: can I make a listview highlight item appear *on top* of the delegates rather than behind?
<aquarius> also, t1mp, app in progress: https://plus.google.com/u/0/114419073019603780828/posts/erdRQNAyk7U
<daker> popey: can you please take a look at the pending review on the store ?
<popey> daker: sure
<popey> daker: failed, left a comment
<daker> popey: all means i need to check 32/64 and arm on the store, right ?
<daker> or i need to check "Architecture independent"
<daker> ?
<daker> popey: check now
<popey> daker: you know you can run these checks too now? ☻
<popey> daker: approved
<daker> popey: ya i did, maybe because i had "all" as architect on the manifest and set "Arm" on the store
<daker> i hope that the latest image has the latest webbrowser plugin
<popey> cool
<daker> popey: it works on your phone ?
<popey> not tried
<popey> phone is in another room, charging
<daker> ok
<popey> daker: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-10-12-204224.png ☻
<daker> popey: update & see if it's works
<popey> ya
<popey> daker: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-10-12-204336.png
<daker> popey: does it give you the mobile version ?
<popey> how can i tell?
<popey> taking ages to load
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-10-12-204509.png been sat there so long the screen timed out
<popey> daker: seems like the container is too wide
<popey> i can slide that logo side by side
<daker> do you see any google play/itunes logo and the bottom left ?
<daker> on*
<daker> do you see the controls ?
<popey> no
<popey> it doesn;t load
<daker> i believe it's loading the desktop version
<popey> its stuck
<daker> i have switcher to the UbuntuWebView, two critical bugs were fixed on Friday i don't know if they were shipped with image or not
<daker> switched*
<daker> bug 1237365
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1237365 in webbrowser-app "Client application using an UbuntuWebView can’t override the UA string" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237365
<daker> and bug 1237348
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1237348 in webbrowser-app "DPR should be automatically adjusted to the correct value in UbuntuWebView" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237348
<daker> popey: are you able to tell me the versions of the webbrowser you are using ?
<daker> version*
<popey> sure
<popey> 0.22+13.10.2
<popey> last update: 2013-10-11 17:26:07
<daker> really not sure
<hakermania> So, I want to include an optional functionality to Wallch, but it requires lots of libraries in order to work. So, I am thinking of making a separate library that utilizes the functionality and package it separately.
<hakermania> The thing is that I want to make Wallch able to run without this library installed, but once it is installed the functionality to become available.
<hakermania> I haven't any questions about packaging etc, the question is on the code. How am I going to check on run time 1) if the library is available 2) Run the library-specific code if the library is present 3) ignore the library-specific code if library isn't present
<hakermania> So, this library is something like a plugin. But I really have no idea on how to include a library while it may as well not be present.
<AskUbuntu> How to find out boot reason? | http://askubuntu.com/q/357349
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-13
<Pouria> Hello.
<Pouria> Would anyone like to help me find a name for my app?
<popey> Pouria: heh, a friend tells me the two hardest things in computing. 1) Caching, 2) Naming things.
<popey> Good luck!
<Pouria> Actually I have a bunch of names.
<Pouria> But since Im not natively english, I wonder if a name that I have chosen is stupid, or resembles something foolish.
<popey> feel free to ask
<Pouria> My app is basically a feed reader.
<popey> an RSS Reader?
<Pouria> Yep.
<popey> ok
<popey> cool btw ☻
<Pouria> RSS and atom.
<Pouria> Tnks.
<Pouria> So, users have the ability to upvote/downvote stuff.
<Pouria> Also, by just clicking a news item, you are kinda upvoting it.
<Pouria> Then feed items that have better ratings are shown higher-up to the user.
<popey> Sounds like reddit ☻
<Pouria> Yeah.
<Pouria> But it is for feeds.
<Pouria> Wait.
<Pouria> Does reddit do that exactly?
<popey> no
<popey> not based on clicks
<popey> only votes
<popey> AIUI
<popey> <- not an expert
<popey> But I can play one on TV.
<Pouria> :)
<Pouria> I'm no expert my self.
<Pouria> Does reddit work with rss feeds?
<popey> so what names have you come up with?
<popey> dont think so
<Pouria> Ok.
<popey> newsblur sounds like this
<Pouria> So the code name for the project (i.e in the source code), is "TopFeed".
<popey> that lets you share stuff, and tag it, not sure if you can vote up/down
<Pouria> So, what about "TopFeed" for a name?
<popey> as opposed to the negative sounding "bottom feed"(er)
<Pouria> :))
<Pouria> Maybe.
<Pouria> So, it kinda reminds you of bottom feeder?
<popey> No.
<Pouria> OK.
<Pouria> I have other names too.
<Pouria> Like:
<Pouria> FeedParty
<Pouria> FeedCircle
<Pouria> FeedMob
<popey> Just not sure about it. TopFeed sounds like it should be TopFeeder, and that sounds like "Top Feeder" which sounds like "An excellent Feeder"
<popey> i like feedmob
<popey> not the others
<Pouria> What about feedJam?
<popey> meh ☻
<popey> feedmob is a taken name
<popey> hard to find names that aren't tbh
<Pouria> How do you check whether a name is taken?
<Pouria> Google?
<popey> google it ㋛
<Pouria> I think I have probably googled most of these names, but i'll check again.
<popey> I like the name "Bubbler" - I thought "Feed Bubbler" because it lets the users "Bubble" news to the top (like Top Feeder)
<Pouria> Ahhhh! Nice!
<popey> but removing the word "feed" means you just have a nice simple name
<Pouria> Yes, I'll remember this.
<Pouria> What about FeedRev, as in Feed REvolution.
<Pouria> :D
<Pouria> ?
<popey> thinking ☻
<popey> all of these imply feeds
<popey> are people reading feeds, do they know what feeds are
<Pouria> Yep.
<popey> or are they reading articles / news
<popey> is "feed" a word people use commonly?
<Pouria> Your last question I;m not sure.
<Pouria> But yes.
<Pouria> Don't you know about feeds?
<popey> i mean there's FeedReader, Feedly etc
<popey> i do
<popey> just wondering about Normal People
<popey> them.. out there
<Pouria> Well , I'l be releasing for linux first, so the users are probably savvy.
<popey> As I said, I'm not an expert ☻
<Pouria> Ok.
<popey> I named my recent app by taking what it does and convert to another language then take the first letter of each word ☻
<popey> Oelssi ☻
<popey> unpronouncable, but nobody else has the name ☻
<Pouria> What does your app do?
<popey> Tracks the International Space Station
<popey> où est la station spatiale internationale  = oelssi
<Pouria> Dude, that name is hard to type into google.
<popey> hah
<Pouria> You have to copy paste.
<Pouria> :D
<popey> \o/
<popey> see, told you I wans't good at this ㋛
<Pouria> I could also name it Discord.
<Pouria> Cause its kinda chaotic.
<popey> oh i like that
<popey> abstract
<Pouria> Yeah.
<popey> no relation to feeds or news or anything
<Pouria> Yeh, that's a negative I guess.
<Pouria> Or is it?
<popey> nope
<popey> its good IMO
<popey> amazon, ebay..
<popey> nothing to do with books or auctions
<popey> but you remember them
<Pouria> Yep.
<Pouria> Thanks. I appreciate it.
<Pouria> And that bubbler name seems way cool to me.
<Pouria> But its probably taken.
<popey> Gossip?
<popey> Sounds like a chat app to me
<popey> as Gossip has two meanings really
<Pouria> Gossip. SOunds like chat to me too.
<popey> Tidings.
<Pouria> Excuse my slow typing, I've been too busy to cut my nails.
<popey> Reportage.
<Pouria> Actually, googleing it, it Bubbler seems to be not taken.
<popey> yeah, i didn't see anything immediately spring up
<popey> Edition.
<popey> Right, time for bed. Good luck! I look forward to seeing your app in the store - whatever it's called!
<Pouria> Thanks.
<Pouria> GL to you too.
<popey> ☻
<naresh_> hello everyone
<AskUbuntu> Letting the users of my application select whether the app should start on login? Most cross-platform way to implement? | http://askubuntu.com/q/357399
<naresh_> hello
<mrqtros> popey hello! :)
<mrqtros> popey I am from RSS Reader team as you may remember. We have big changes in our app (finished work on it few minutes ago), is it normally to merge it today? :) When is the deadline? :) It fixes two bugs, makes app more robust, code more clean and so on :)
<popey> mrqtros: of  course I remember ☻
<popey> mrqtros: yeah, get stuff landed today if you can.
<popey> (tomorrow will be okay if jenkins isn't landing - we may have a datacentre outage preventing you landing today)
<mrqtros> popey ok, we will do our best ;) Awaiting Joey, he may want to test too before merging :)
<ahayzen> popey, Jenkins is back up after yesterday...but now bzr seems really slow lol :/
<ahayzen> popey, do we have an expected time for the outage later?
 * popey reads his email
<popey>  Sun Oct 13 21:00 UTC - Mon Oct 14 04:00 UTC
<ahayzen> popey, thanks
<popey> np
<ahayzen> popey, still lots of stuff landing in the music-app if hadn't noticed by the number of emails :)
<popey> yeah! Thanks for keeping on top of those!
<ahayzen> popey, think we are down to the last few now though...would you/lisettte/dpm/mhall be able to look at this? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/album-art-toolbar-when-no-back-button/+merge/190823
<ahayzen> popey, i feel it needs design input but if you are ok with it then please approve :)
<popey> i will after lunch
<ahayzen> popey, thanks
<popey> ahayzen: its looking likely we'll get a good few more builds over the next couple of days
<ahayzen> popey, cool, will lisettte be in on Monday to review things?
<popey> yes
<ahayzen> popey, did they want to change the default cover art as well?... if they need us to merge it in then just email the team the image and one of us can do tht :)
<ahayzen> popey, i'm off for lunch speak later
<popey> kk
<popey> ahayzen: yes, i think lisette asked for a new cover art, i asked for it to be delivered by EOD monday
<ahayzen> cool
<JoeyChan> popey  Hi,   a question about the translation of project,    maybe I should ask David(dpm), but seems he is not here
<popey> JoeyChan: dpm is the best person to ask about translation stuff. if you drop him an email he'll get back to you first thing in the morning
<JoeyChan> popey  ok thanks  :)
<mhall119> man, music-app MP emails are filling up my inbox today, those guys have beebn busy
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-06
<ahayzen_> Akiva-Thinkpad, o/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen_, hey
<Akiva-Thinkpad> unfortunately
<Akiva-Thinkpad> issues
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I can't get my usb disk to unmount ~:/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its 3.0 as well
<Akiva-Thinkpad> trying to create a startup disk.
<ahayzen_> Akiva-Thinkpad, just wanted to check ur work on the toolbar in the now playing page wasn't removing all the legacy code as well?
<ahayzen_> Akiva-Thinkpad, oh god :/ shutdown ur machine and then unplug? hehe
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen_, I removed some legacy
<Akiva-Thinkpad> but I didn't remove all.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> only the legacy in nowplaying
<ahayzen_> Akiva-Thinkpad, which bits? i've just been stripping out things...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and the id's are still old
<ahayzen_> Akiva-Thinkpad, ah i'm in MusicToolbar.qml so we're on different bits right?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen_, I did push it, if you want to see
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen_, yah
<ahayzen_> Akiva-Thinkpad, cool just wanted to check :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> all my work is constrained strictly to now playing
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thanks
<ahayzen_> Akiva-Thinkpad, yeah basically as the toolbar only really has one state now i can remove loads of code from MusicToolbar.qml
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thankfully
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I can't wait to see it.
 * Akiva-Thinkpad wishes he wasnt waisting so much time with os issues.
<ahayzen_> Akiva-Thinkpad, i got the cardview working by the way
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh screenshot!
<ahayzen_> hang on i'll find it
<ahayzen_> Akiva-Thinkpad, the margins are a bit bigger now (more like the design) but this was my initial "OMG it is working" screenshot from earlier https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMQUhFbnp5RXk2RkU
<ahayzen_> Akiva-Thinkpad, looks pretty much the same as the design now...and victor is reviewing the mp so all is good :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah very nice
<mihir> popey: balloons can we have calendar updates  to store (we have critical updates) ?
<justCarakas> o/ good morning, evening whatever it is at your place all :D
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, ping
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, ping
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: pong
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, oh sorry didnt see. was wondering if you knew anything about the build in emulator bug about intltools-merge
<akiva-thinkpad> I followed your tutorial, did 2 fresh installs, and I still couldnt get the terminal to run apps.
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: I fixed it by installing intltool in the armhf chroot which the emulator uses.
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, O_O I TOTALLY TRIED THAT!
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<akiva-thinkpad> http://i.imgur.com/rX7tn3M.jpg
<akiva-thinkpad> okay and that works right?
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: previously it used to fail silently by saying the desktop file was missing. Now it provides a more useful messsage by saying which package is missing
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: yes
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: have you tried a template sdk project?
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, or wait; I installed it through adb shell;
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, probably; mostly its been the music app though
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: first lets figure out if the issue with your system or the music app. Please try creating a sample sdk app and see if it runs in the emulator.
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: atleast that should provide a bit of confidence and allow to us to debug in the right place
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, sure in a bit; I'm reinstalling the sdk after I borked it trying to install the latest libraries from a ppa :P
<akiva-thinkpad> finally fixed the last package
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: I thought you are using 14.10?
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, I am.
<akiva-thinkpad> it was the latest thing I tried
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: hmm then the only thing you need would be the sdk ppa
<akiva-thinkpad> my sdk said something about  "error: mkspec not found for qt version"
<akiva-thinkpad> so I figured it might have been a recent library
<akiva-thinkpad> yep; fun fact; some ppas break your sdk :P
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways just my inexperience
<nik90> I agree
<akiva-thinkpad> ;_; YOUR NOT SUPPOSED TO SAY!
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: I would expect 14.04 devs (myself included) to add a ton of PPAs..otherwise I don't see the benefit of using 14.10 :P
<akiva-thinkpad> in the meantime, might as well deal with those merges
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, okay so what do I have to do here?
<akiva-thinkpad> right
<akiva-thinkpad> run a normal app
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: yes..just to check if your system packages are configured correctly
<akiva-thinkpad> mmmm bit different
<akiva-thinkpad> but I got a crash and apport popped up
<akiva-thinkpad> oh wait...
 * akiva-thinkpad checks if the qml was botched too
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: btw does the emulator start for you?
<nik90> and I presume you read the documentation at http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, emulator starts fine
 * akiva-thinkpad wonders if he should just reinstall his system again
<akiva-thinkpad> qtcreator is pretty backwards now
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: backwards?
<akiva-thinkpad> yah that ppa I installed really messed it up
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: pls don't any more ppa for SDK if you do decide to reinstall. Utopic should already have all the necessary packages you need to get a sample app up and running on the emulator.
<nik90> if in doubt please check the tutorials at the link bove
<nik90> above*
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, its not something I normally try
<akiva-thinkpad> but yah
<akiva-thinkpad> Ive found many interesting ways to break qtcreator
<akiva-thinkpad> for example
<akiva-thinkpad> NEVER run qtcreator as root
<akiva-thinkpad> it creates config files that you won't be able to access next time you run it as a normal usesr
<DanChapman> o_O why would you anyway?
<DanChapman> Morning btw :-)
<nik90> erh why would you do that ever!
<akiva-thinkpad> DanChapman, I was at my wits end! That cmake bug was driving me up the wall
<akiva-thinkpad> and vic gave me heck because i was testing on the destkop and not an emulator
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: it is important that merges to the core apps are first tested either on phone or emulator. That's the protocol
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: so I kinda agree with vic there
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, yep, me too
<akiva-thinkpad> I think he made an excellent point
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: and I also understand the cmake frustation you had since I was there myself some weeks back
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, thanks :P the fact that I am not crazy, makes me feel slightly better.
<akiva-thinkpad> I know a bit better now how to approach this issue though.
<akiva-thinkpad> so
<nik90> hehe
<akiva-thinkpad> btw; why do we use cmakes and not .pro instead?
<akiva-thinkpad> Not an accussation; I just want to know the reasoning. I presume .qmlproject can not handle c++
<nik90> that's something you need to ask the sdk devs..I am honestly new to this, so I just went with what they recommended us to use
<akiva-thinkpad> be back in 20 minutes... i'm going to reinstall.
<DanChapman> ogra_: hey, thanks for the bug report... just what i need on a monday morning!! :-D What revision are you getting those denials on?
<ogra_> latest ... .9
<ogra_> (0.2.9 that is indeed)
<nik90> balloons: can you give me a ping when you are online
<nik90> elopio: I got more qml units tests if you are interested in reviewing
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Ecological Debt Day! :-D
<nik90> zsombi: ping
<zsombi> nik90: wazzup?
<nik90> zsombi: hey, I got an interesting issue that I know how to solve but you may not like it :P
<nik90> zsombi: so I am implementing the dynamic bottom edge title which reads "next alarm in 2d 3h 15m"...
<zsombi> nik90: bottom edge title???!
<nik90> zsombi: I noticed that when I have only 1 repeating alarm saved to go off in a few minutes, the title reads "next alarm in 15m" which is correct. However the repeating alarm goes of, the alarm date is not updated. As a result it now reads "No active alarms"
<nik90> zsombi: yeah, in the clock app our designs show that the bottom edge (which will be shown most of the time) should provide a dynamic title
<nik90> zsombi: is there a way you could expose a "Update()" function that i can call to refresh the alarm model?
<nik90> zsombi: because the moment I reopen the clock app, the alarm model is reopened and the alarm date is updated fine
 * nik90 takes a screenshot
<nik90> zsombi: https://imgur.com/46OxWB2
<mihir> popey: nik90  already raised bug for new screenshot , ain't that same  bug #/1377638?
<nik90> bug 1377638
<ubot5> bug 1377638 in Ubuntu Clock App "Core apps should use the new splash screen features" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377638
<JamesTait> nik90, I realised this morning that if I have my phone volume right down, my alarm doesn't sound (but the phone still vibrates).  Is that bug #1376513 ?
<ubot5> bug 1376513 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarm volume should use the stream-restore dbus api available in pulseaudio" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376513
<nik90> popey: oh alan,, you just duplicated a lot of work :P
<popey> hm?
<popey> bah!
<mihir> nik90: popey  heheh
<nik90> JamesTait: yes and no...I still need to confirm with rsalvetti if the individual alarm roles stuff has landed on the phone. But essentially afaik atm the phone volume slider adjusts the global volume
<nik90> JamesTait: once we have individual sound roles, then we can let the user control the alarm volume separetely
<popey> I'll remove it
<nik90> JamesTait: so yes, it is something we are quite close to fixing :)
<popey> nik90: yours needs more apps adding
<JamesTait> nik90, excellent, as long as it's on the radar I'm happy. :)
<nik90> JamesTait: :)
<nik90> popey: ack
<zsombi> nik90: in the normal world, the Alarms backend should get a signal that something went off, got updated, or so...
<nik90> zsombi: yes
<nik90> popey: you also added Flashback :P
<zsombi> nik90: and perhaps it comes...
<popey> intentionally
<popey> and dekko
<popey> it's not just core apps which should be updated.
<zsombi> nik90: do you have teh app foreground when the alarm kicks?
<nik90> zsombi: yes
<nik90> zsombi: that's when the issue arises
<zsombi> nik90: and stil doesn't update?
<nik90> zsombi: nope
<nik90> zsombi: only a restart, refreshes the alarm model
<nik90> zsombi: I could unload the alarm model and then load it again using a Loader.
<zsombi> nik90: then smells we don't handle or get the signal which reports update... though the itemChanged() is teh one which drives the changes in teh model...
<zsombi> nik90: if it's background, I'm not surprised if it aint works...
<nik90> zsombi: I doubt the alarm model ever got the signal since atm we have another bug where when a one-time alarm is triggered, it should be either disabled or removed , but it doesn't
<zsombi> nik90: however if I add a slot now, that means API change now.... and perhaps we shouldn't do that
<nik90> zsombi: I know that charles needs to do that on his end
<zsombi> nik90: disabliong single-shot alarm is the resp of datetime indicator
<zsombi> ok
<zsombi> nik90: I also have a problem with updated sounds... they aint seem to be updated...
<zsombi> nik90: when teh alarm kicks I mean
<nik90> zsombi: I thought you had a MP fixing that?
<zsombi> nik90: I did, and teh sound file gets changed... then tags screwed it up, and I fixed it again...
<zsombi> nik90: but, the alarm sound is saved as attachment on teh main event, not sure whether teh occurrences do get that change as well... and the app shows the sound changed, but indicator still plays the first saved one...
<nik90> zsombi: hmm...'
<zsombi> nik90: the alarm sound is no longer saved as it used to be, as description, but it is always saved as attachment, no matter if it is disabled or not, as now we have a tag specifying that the alarm is disabled...
<zsombi> nik90: so if you see in the app the changed sound, that means the event has it
<nik90> zsombi: ok, I can then talk to charles to check if the sound attachment is read correctly for repeating alarms.
<nik90> zsombi: since the change from description to attachment was done recently, not sure if charles adapted his code for that
<zsombi> nik90: lemme get the bug
<zsombi> nik90: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1364949
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1364949 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Editing alarm sounds doesn't actually change them" [Critical,In progress]
<zsombi> nik90: however... update()... hmm...
<zsombi> nik90: how would you know when to call it?
<akiva-thinkpad> back
<nik90> zsombi: Do you mind writing up a comment with the change you did (description to attachment etc) so that when charles looks at it, he can understand what needs to be fixed on his end.
<nik90> zsombi: well I can check if there is a repeating alarm whose date property is a time in the past and then call update() then
<zsombi> nik90: ah, that's damn ugly!
<nik90> zsombi: atm I need to update the bottom edge title every minute either way
<zsombi> nik90: check comment #3
<zsombi> nik90: hehh?????!
<zsombi> nik90: that consumes allot!
<nik90> zsombi: how else do I update the title then?
<zsombi> nik90: auuuuuuhhh..... damn!
<zsombi> nik90: I can initiate auto-fetch for the model each time the app gains focus...
<zsombi> nik90: but let it be, let's get a slot then...
<zsombi> nik90: I see two bugs then in this: one is to auto-update the alarm data every time the app is focused, and teh one to expose update slot
<zsombi> nik90: and I guess it would be nice to get tham as rtm, right? ;)
<zsombi> nik90: coudl U pls submit tehse two bugs for me?
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, so on a new default tabbed ui; I am getting this error on run :-1: error: lint_maintainer_format: invalid format for maintainer: maintainerName (should be like "Joe Bloggs <joe.bloggs@isp.com>")
<akiva-thinkpad> http://askubuntu.com/questions/417351/what-does-lint-maintainer-format-mean/417352
<nik90> zsombi: tbh I think the update slot is sufficient since the making the model reload when the app is focussed is a 2 line code for a app dev.
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: ok then change the maintainer email in the manifest.json file
<zsombi> nik90: and for me that is a simple connect :)
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: it ain't that hard :)
<akiva-thinkpad> heh cool
<nik90> zsombi: kk cool, then do it on your end
<zsombi> nik90: but yes, the update will be to force refresh... and one model call will refresh all other models as well!
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, yep it runs in the emulator
<akiva-thinkpad> good debugging skills :)
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: ok, now install intltool in the armhf chroot that the emulator uses.
<zsombi> nik90: just get me those bugs, I'll bbl
<akiva-thinkpad> i'll try a core app with CMAKELISTS.
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: tools->options->ubuntu->kits
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, do I do that through adb
<akiva-thinkpad> ah okay
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: no not through adb...that's probably why it failed for you before
<akiva-thinkpad> yes :P
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: the click package is built in the schroot..not in the emulator
<akiva-thinkpad> okay thanks
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: so you essentially installed intltool in the wrong place
<akiva-thinkpad> makes much more sense
<dpm> popey, on my way
<popey> ok
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, there is no kits in ubuntu, just click, devices, and tabs
<akiva-thinkpad> do you mean kits in build and run?
<nik90> one sec let me check
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: In Ubuntu, look in the click tab
<akiva-thinkpad> there
<akiva-thinkpad> got it
<akiva-thinkpad> update, maintain, create?
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: maintain
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<akiva-thinkpad> ahhhhhh
<akiva-thinkpad> AHHHHH
<akiva-thinkpad> AH!
<akiva-thinkpad> :D
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: yeah AH!
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: this is why you read the documentation at developer.ubuntu.com where it is explained clearly!
<akiva-thinkpad> Yes. I read some, but not all.
<akiva-thinkpad> this is honestly a good lesson for me
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, okay that solved it.     "template": "unconfined",
<akiva-thinkpad> what goes in place of unconfined?
<akiva-thinkpad> just an empty string?
<akiva-thinkpad> :-1: error: security_template_valid (apparmor.json): (MANUAL REVIEW) 'unconfined' not allowed
<nik90> where the hell is that?
<akiva-thinkpad> apparmor.json
<akiva-thinkpad> in the music-app
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: does that stop the music-app from running in the emulator?
<akiva-thinkpad> yes
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: yeah we need to bug zbenjamin about that
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad, zbenjamin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1377094
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1377094 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Click review errors prevent applications from being deployed to the device" [Undecided,New]
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, should I file a bug in music app, or is it something else?
<akiva-thinkpad> ah okay
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: no the music-app needs to run unconfined
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: unfortunately the latest sdk does not allow apps with click-review errors to be run on devices
<nik90> which is a critical stopper for us devs
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, okay; i'll post a screeny for it
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: one way to get around is to Build->Ubuntu->Install application on device
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: this will install the click on the emulator (or which ever device is chosen)
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: then you launch it manually
<akiva-thinkpad> you are quite sharp :)
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: well when the emulator is one of the primary ways of testing stuff, you do what is required to get it working again.
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: in my case, I downgraded the sdk package to an older version
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, still giving me the error
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: the unconfined error?
<akiva-thinkpad> yep
<akiva-thinkpad> hmmmm
<akiva-thinkpad> taking out unconfined does not work...
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: I think music-app requires unconfined to run properly, so you cannot remove that
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: try installing the click manually through phablet-shell
<nik90> adb push clickpackagename /tmp
<akiva-thinkpad> sure
<nik90> phablet-shell
<nik90> cd /tmp
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<nik90> pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted clickpackagename
<akiva-thinkpad> what directory do I do this from? The project, or the build directory?
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: the directory where the music app click package was built in
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: so most likely the build directory
<akiva-thinkpad> okay thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> and .click is the file I want?
<nik90> Yes
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, it appears to have failed; I think the existing music app blocked it
<akiva-thinkpad> what directory is the emulator in... /me looks
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: don't touch the emulator directory
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, I want to put a song in it
<akiva-thinkpad> so I can test in
<akiva-thinkpad> it*
<akiva-thinkpad> thats all
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: work the chroot or the app log files in the emulator itself
<nik90> but not the emulator config directory
<mihir> hey akiva-thinkpad :)
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, ah hey
<akiva-thinkpad> how goes calendar app?
<mihir> yeah good.
<mihir> nik90: regarding the renato's MR, how do we test EDS , do we build it manually and test ?
<nik90> mihir: there should be a deb package generated by jenkins
<nik90> mihir: in the mp
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: could you take a look at your six merges at http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/ - upgrade-ubuntu-components-1.1 and update-imports-to-qtquick-2.3...
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: seems some of them need response or update from you.
<mihir> nik90: okay, so we just install that deb pacakge, which update our EDS and then we test respective application , have i understood correctly ?
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, yah sure
<akiva-thinkpad> I'll make sure thats done by the end of the day
<popey> thanks!
<nik90> mihir: yes, you install the deb on your phone and restart it to make sure EDS service is properly refreshed
<nik90> mihir: you will have to make your phone writable
<nik90> mihir: I think that is phablet-config writable-image
<nik90> I think^^
<nik90> check the manual for phablet-config --help
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, nice defense of ubuntu btw on unplugged :P Mr level headed
<mihir> nik90: okay, i'll try tonight and will ping you if i get stuck.
<nik90> mihir: well hopefully you don't get stuck, but let me know how it goes
<mihir> nik90: (y) thanks.
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: yeah I am kinda hating on LAS for bashing ubuntu or ubuntu touch in every freaking episode..I mean give us a break
<mihir> popey: if you missed that, we need update in store for calendar.
<popey> mihir: I did see, thank you.
<mihir> popey: i poked that very early in the morning though , so just to keep that in your radar :D
<popey> mihir: uhm...
<popey> store has calendar r489
<popey> aside from translation, trunk is r490
 * mihir wonders.
<popey> it was updated in the store on thursday
<mihir> popey: okay i'll test again and update you , because we resolved event loading issues.
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, heh; yah I'm sort of on the verge of not watching anymore. Its that arch linux; its a bad influence on chris :P
<akiva-thinkpad> Anyways they will come around; Chris is fairly good at that
 * akiva-thinkpad gets back to it.
<popey> mihir: excellent
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: thanks for the support. seems quite a few people were annoyed at chris for that episode
<popey> hey ho ☻
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<akiva-thinkpad> I'm kind of surprised that no one has brought up that there is an alternate browser to firefox sitting in 14.04 and 14.10.
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, anyways theres my error http://i.imgur.com/op1FZsE.png
<akiva-thinkpad> its not letting me install the click package
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: I meant install the click package in the emulator
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, ah
<akiva-thinkpad> in abg or in the ubuntu method?
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: let me pastebin it
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks for your patience; I swear it will be worth it in the end!
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8506701/
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, beautiful
<karni> Hi guys, any suggestions on generating thumbnails for video files from c++ on Ubuntu? /with whatever is available in the image, or few dependencies that we could include/
<karni> Found this, but it seems ffmpeg is not part of the image https://code.google.com/p/ffmpegthumbnailer/
<akiva-thinkpad> karni, hmmmm
<akiva-thinkpad> karni, you know I think a good place to ask may be the kdenlive mailing list.
<karni> Does content hub provide thumbnailing capability? /me reads the docs
<karni> akiva-thinkpad: better than ubuntu-phone mailing list?
<akiva-thinkpad> karni, for video.... well you are looking for a c++ library I am presuming?
<karni> akiva-thinkpad: yes, but if there's existing library in Ubuntu, that's even better
<akiva-thinkpad> karni, I'm not expert, so I can't say "Don't ask ubuntu-phone mailing list"
<akiva-thinkpad> but I know kdenlive is an active project, and imho, the nicest nle on linux
<karni> oh I see! thanks, akiva-thinkpad :)
<karni> akiva-thinkpad: fun, I was thinking I could use a video edittor some time soon ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> karni, yah; the GUI given that it uses qt, is so extremely and beautifully flexible
<akiva-thinkpad> not as stable as fcp, but the GUI I think is literally the best on the market.
<popey> karni: there is a thumbnailer on the phone
<popey> karni: it's used by the video scope
<karni> popey: sounds promising, thank you!
<popey> libthumbnailer0 is the package...
<karni> popey: \o/ !!
<zbenjamin> nik90: argh, yeah i forgot that , thanks for reminding. It seems the click-review tools see it as a invalid architecture
<zbenjamin> nik90: and i don't understand why
<nik90> zbenjamin: also music-app needs to run unconfined on the phone which click-reviewers won't accept
<nik90> zbenjamin: either way it should just shows the errors and then still deply on device
<zbenjamin> nik90: yeah you are right, its easy to change that but zoltan is not here today to land the changes but i hope we can land it tomorrow
<nik90> zbenjamin: np, I downgraded to an older package atm that works
<dpm> hi JamesTait, has there been any update in uploading the department's translations to the server?
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, In order to test the app; I need to toss a music file in the emulators /home/Music directory
<akiva-thinkpad> should be last question; do you knwo where that is?
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: it should be /home/phablet/Music
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: in the emulator and phone, the default user is phablet
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, yep; but do you know where that is on my os; where the chroot is sitting?
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: why do you need the chroot?
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: just do "adb push mymusic /home/phablet/Music"
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, oh :DDD
<akiva-thinkpad> AH
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<akiva-thinkpad> okay I think I'm good now
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: look the chroot is used ONLY for building the click. For building core apps, you need intltool. hence you install that in the chroot and not in the emulator
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: the rest should be done in the emulator (or phone)
<akiva-thinkpad> okay so that is a good principle. In cases of build issues, refer to chroot. In cases of running, refer to adb
<dpm> popey, quick question: we can do updates of apps in the store for a particular bzr rev, can't we? I.e. we can create a .click for Reminders r260 instead of taking trunk, correct?
<popey> yes
<popey> jenkins has the clicks already
<popey> just say which one you want and we can build/use it
<dpm> popey, ok, cool. So could we do a store upload for Reminders r260 today? This fixes an rtm localization bug, and doesn't need any particular coordination. We can then do the migration of the account from .deb to .click in the next couple of days
<dpm> in summary, only an upload for r260 today
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, nik90 http://i.imgur.com/atUz61n.png looks like success.
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, thank you so much for walking me through that
<akiva-thinkpad> You have no idea how greatful I am
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: finally :D...glad to see it working
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, well it doesnt play music, but I presume thats the emulator :P
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: qtcreator-ubuntu-plugin should be patched to work in a day or two. then you can use qtc for the whole thing
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, \o/
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: yeah that's an emulator thing
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, your still up?
<akiva-thinkpad> or are you just getting up?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, i'm just waking up....its 1300 for me...
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
 * ahayzen wasn't up until 0530 this morning woops
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<akiva-thinkpad> well I'll finish off the lingering merges and head to bed
<nik90> ahayzen: btw did the staggered gridview work?
<nik90> ahayzen: if it does, I can accept the answer
<ahayzen> nik90, yep
<ahayzen> nik90, just got one bug to sort
<ahayzen> nik90, its looking awesome though thanks for asking the question on stackoverflow
<ahayzen> nik90, there just seems to be a weird bug when an item is removed from the model
<ahayzen> popey, are we able to have two clicks in ur remix folder? one on the latest lp:music-app/remix and one to demo lp:~andrew-hayzen/music-app/remix-add-card-view to jouni
<popey> ahayzen: remix folder?
<ahayzen> popey, "Test builds will be in the form of click packages located at http://people.canonical.com/~alan/music_remix/"
<popey> oh i see
<popey> i thought you meant on device
<popey> sure.
<ahayzen> popey, haha thanks
<ahayzen> popey, do u want me to build them or can u?
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, when I see Click here to trigger a rebuild:
<akiva-thinkpad> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-terminal-app-ci/101/rebuild
<akiva-thinkpad> does that actually trigger a rebuild, as in jenkins checks it again?
<akiva-thinkpad> I feel like when I press it, it doesnt do this
<popey> no, only some people have rights to rebuild
<popey> if you ping me, i can do it
<popey> Just triggered that one
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, okay so if I just send you a link like this http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/stock-ticker-mobile-app-ci/20/rebuild
<akiva-thinkpad> that works best for you I am assuming
<akiva-thinkpad> as you can just click it in irc?
<popey> yup, thats fine
<akiva-thinkpad> okay good to know.
<akiva-thinkpad> ERROR:pbuilderjenkins:pdebuild failed?
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: can you explain to me what you did in this MR with the empty commit ? https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/camera-app/slideshow_use_photo_not_thumbnail/+merge/237093
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: i don't see any changes that would use the downscaled picture instead of the thumbnail
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, I added a tag with the empty commit
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, there is a commit before
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, revision 402
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: not in that MR that LP would show me
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: can you resubmit the MR so it shows it ?
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, LP is showing me a diff
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, fix your browser
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: 8	- source: slideshowView.inView ? "image://thumbnailer/" + fileURL.toString() : ""
<nerochiaro> 9	+ source: slideshowView.inView ? (media.isVideo ? "image://thumbnailer/" + fileURL.toString() : fileURL) : ""
<nerochiaro> that's the only diff
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, yes
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, and that's it
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, I guess, read it 10 times
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: so it does not do what you claim it does in the description
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, and then ask again
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, it does, I assure you
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, I saw it with my own eyes
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, and the code makes sense
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: it does, but what it does is using the thumbnailer for videos. you claim it downscales the picture instead of using a thumbnail. that sounds the opposite
<Kaleo> nerochiaro, the change is only for photos
<JamesTait> dpm, no update as yet, currencies has taken priority the last week.
<dpm> JamesTait, thanks. What's blocking the upload, is it just finding the right person to do it? Is there an RT filed we could prioritise?
<JamesTait> dpm, (sorry, otp) in the first instance, yes, it's just a matter of resource.  It needs an SCA admin to do the upload, so not sure if an RT is appropriate.  Might need to be a bug task instead.
<akiva-thinkpad> Can someone push this through asap so I don't have to merge it with trunk again ? lp:~akiva/ubuntu-filemanager-app/update-imports-to-qtquick-2.3
<akiva-thinkpad> this one too: it passed https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-terminal-app/update-imports-to-qtquick-2.3/+merge/235371
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: done
<popey> also done
<akiva-thinkpad> !cookie | popey
<ubot5> popey: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<akiva-thinkpad> lets see... what else
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<akiva-thinkpad> lol!
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-docviewer-app/upgrade-ubuntu-components-1.1/+merge/232991 this one looks good as well
<popey> done
<popey> thank you!
<popey> \o/
<akiva-thinkpad> np; sorry it was lingering in that queue for so long
<akiva-thinkpad> sudoku app failed; I'll have to take a look at that.
<popey> awesome
<ogra_> jdstrand, seeing your last upload ... how would dekko work if it i.e. ships its own webkit copy ... (once we dropped the one from the framework and you remove that apparmor rule again )
<ogra_> wouldnt that stll need such a rule then ?
<akiva-thinkpad> So did stock tickler
<akiva-thinkpad> err
<akiva-thinkpad> ticker
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-clock-app/1363968-no-animation-secondshand-updates-every-second/+merge/234618 <<< if they ever got back to you, this is just a reminder. I merged from trunk so should be good for a merge
<akiva-thinkpad> well anyhow; I'll catch y'all tomorrow
<akiva-thinkpad> night
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: will check again today
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, I also did some time ago a fading opacity animation; It looked better, but obviously used more cpu
<akiva-thinkpad> not as much as it currently is
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways
<akiva-thinkpad> later
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: when i run an app that is already installed, i get asked if i want to override the installed app. if I say yes, it fails to uninstall the app (at least with gallery and camera). do you know why ? I asked already last week but i think i missed your answer
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: and i can't rename the apps because the renamed app will not have the same permissions as the original and i need to test things that require these permissions
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: it seems its not possible to uninstall preinstalled apps
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: didn't we workaround the issue on your machine by changing the applauncher script?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i don't think we did
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: you can comment the uninstall step out in the qtc_device_applauncher.py , its somewhere in /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts i think
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: but this will break overriding already installed scopes
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: they need the uninstall step, thats why i introduced it in the first place
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i don't do scopes, so this is ok for me. can you point me to the file where the override should be ?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: did you find the python script?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: no, that's what i'm asking
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: qtc_device_applaunch.py ?
<zbenjamin> yes
<dpm> popey, I won't be joining the core apps review call today. Would you mind running it? I didn't have any additional topics other than the ones we already talked about this morning (reminders update, music app artist thumbnail bug, MP reviews)
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: for me its line 344 - 347
<popey> ok
<popey> dpm: was hoping to discuss reminders with you
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: search for print("Sdk-Launcher> Uninstalling already installed package (--force-install)")
<popey> dpm: we can't upload 260 to the store as the store has already seen 261
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: got it. commented out the exit() call and it works
<popey> dpm: need to revert 261 to make 265 for example to upload that.
<popey> because 261 failed
<popey> balloons: you around?
<dpm> popey, can't we not just re-version the package? r261 is a complex MP that I wouldn't like to revert, as it'd be quite a lot of work
<popey> I'll have a word with balloons and try
<balloons> yea, just a sec.. my pc decided to blow up
<nik90> zbenjamin, nerochiaro: bug 1377090
<ubot5> bug 1377090 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Overiding an app doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377090
<nik90> I also have that bug with clock app
<nik90> charles_: We have a regression with rtm image r71. I disabled an alarm in the clock app and it still rings at the intended time. I even rebooted the clock app to see if it was properly disabled and the alarm model shows it has been disabled and yet it rings. Can you try on your end and confirm if you see it?
<dpm> davidcalle, I've started reviewing your scopes tutorial, looks great so far. I'll put it to the test trying to write my first scope tonight :)
<davidcalle> dpm, nice ! :)
<dpm> davidcalle, I created the blueprint with the roadmap we discussed last week. Did you get an e-mail notification?
<davidcalle> dpm, yes, notified
<dpm> cool
<dpm> davidcalle, let me know if it looks ok to you
<davidcalle> dpm, it does :)
<dpm> rock on
<t1mp> who needed the selection mode for the header?
<t1mp> bfiller, renatu, nik90 ^ it is in UITK staging now
<t1mp> ^this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1370146
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1370146 in messaging-app (Ubuntu) "Adjust header behaviour & UI in multi select mode" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nik90> t1mp: yup I saw :p
<t1mp> :)
<renatu> t1mp, thanks, what it does exactly? :D
<nik90> t1mp: you are making me revert my code unnecessarily :D
<renatu> t1mp, any visaual change from what the apps already do today?
<t1mp> renatu: in selection mode, the title is hidden, and the action icons get a label with text
<t1mp> s/mode/preset
<renatu> t1mp, haaa the labels , nice
<renatu> t1mp, when this will be released?
<t1mp> renatu: our next landing. I guess zoltan will start that this week and if all goes well it should go in the image by the end of this week
<t1mp> renatu: but it is out of my hands, depends a lot on how the landing process goes
<renatu> t1mp, greate I will update the app as soon as we get this released, thanks
<t1mp> renatu: okay, cool. I will let you know when it lands.
<charles> nik90, yes, will test with an RTM image
<nik90> fginther, balloons: Can you enable the WM focus thing in jenkins we discussed last week since it is blocking 4-5 MPs of mine due to AP failures
<balloons> fginther, I also wanted to chat about how sudoku enablement is coming ;-) Happy Monday morning  to you!
<balloons> nik90, do you have anything written up about your lxc development env?
<nik90> balloons: written? as in blog?
<balloons> nik90, written as in noted anywhere that can be read :-)
<nik90> balloons: http://nik90.com/fiddling-around-with-lxc-containers/
<nik90> balloons: tbh I don't think it matters since the app is still run in the host desktop environment which for me is 14.04 Unity
<balloons> nik90, awesome!
<fginther> nik90, if balloons is happy with the approach, I can get it added this week
<fginther> balloons, can you remind me what the sudoku enablement is? Did I miss a message?
<balloons> fginther, https://bugs.launchpad.net/sudoku-app/+bug/1324823
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324823 in Sudoku App "Sudoku translations are not loaded on a device" [High,Triaged]
<balloons> fginther, sudoku is apparently built using an old method for building; needs migrated to cmake
<nik90> fginther: It would be awesome if it can be done by wednesday or thursday. Just give me a ping when it does land in jenkins. This way I can then start merging them one by one and release a clock app to the store this friday.
<balloons> fginther, on the the window manager thing, I am happy with the approach. It definitely fixes the clock issue, and likely has been a source of weird bugs in the past. A few come to mind ;-)
<mhall119_> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> kenvandine: hey, I need content hub help
<mhall119> kenvandine: when I get an image exported to my app (memebook) it goes into ~/.cache/
<mhall119> I want to permanently move it to ~/.local/share/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.memebok/Pictures/
<kenvandine> mhall119, you can use the ContentItem.move() function
<mhall119> but using ContentItem.move() fails
<fginther> nik90, thanks for the timeline feedback. I think that's do-able.
<fginther> balloons, is someone working on the cmake migration for sudoko? I can update the click builder job once that's done
<balloons> fginther, it looks ready to me
<fginther> balloons, ack
<balloons> I tried a quick build, works
<mhall119> mzanetti: do we have any actual docs for the splash screen, or just what was in your email?
<kenvandine> mhall119, it's failing under confinement right?
<kenvandine> mhall119, maybe it's the same as the problem ahayzen ran into, which i haven't figured out yet
<kenvandine> it did work under confinement :)
<kenvandine> ahayzen, btw, i haven't forgotten that... settings has been keeping me drowning
<ahayzen> kenvandine, no worries we are totally focused on the remix at the moment anyway
<ahayzen> kenvandine, but it would be "nice to have" as the app would then potentially be confined
<mhall119> kenvandine: it's running under confinement yes, and seems to be a confinement issue it's running into
<kenvandine> mhall119,  bug 1373086
<ubot5> bug 1373086 in content-hub "Using contentItem.move(dir, filename) doesn't work under confinement" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1373086
<kenvandine> we had tested that with my hub-importer under confinement...
<mhall119> kenvandine: when I start the import from my app using the app scope on the ContentStore the move() works fine, because the file is already in ~/.local/share/<appid>/
<mhall119> but when it's started from another app, like the browser, it puts it into ~/.cache/ and I don't have the opportunity to change the ContentStore scope
<kenvandine> mhall119, yeah... that's why we added move()
<kenvandine> mhall119, but we don't see DENIALs
<kenvandine> which is puzzling
<rpadovani> hey mardy did you have time to take a look to core dump in reminders with two account service model?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, and mediascanner2 could see the file but only the folders were created
<ahayzen> kenvandine, you found some docs for the qt rename that pointed towards what was going on?
<kenvandine> yeah, but that's is kind of explained in the api docs
<ahayzen> yeah
<kenvandine> rename still creates the empty file if it fails, then removes it
<ahayzen> but why does it fail is the real question
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> and if it is confinement, why no DENIAL
<ahayzen> and i didn't spot any denials
<ahayzen> magic :)
<kenvandine> i need to spend some time on it, but can't yet
<kenvandine> unless this bugs gets triaged with a higher priority :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: does the .move() code execute in the same process as the app, or does it send a message to ContentHub to do the work?
<kenvandine> i keep getting criticals for settings to work on, or review, test and land
<kenvandine> as the app
<kenvandine> mhall119, which should be fine
<mhall119> kenvandine: then it shouldn't be confinement related, as the app should have read+write on it's ~/.cache/<appid> directory
<kenvandine> rightr
<ahayzen> mhall119, yeah thats wht was strange
<kenvandine> mhall119, but ahayzen said it works for him unconfined
<mhall119> unless the apparmor profile is wrong
<mhall119> jdstrand: mdeslaur: ping
<ahayzen> kenvandine, yeah unconfined it was fine
<kenvandine> but no denials
<kenvandine> jdstrand did comment on the bug
<mhall119> ok
<popey> dpm: in reminders, my notes are sorted by creation date, i think they should be  by modified date, don't you?
<popey> balloons: can you upload http://popey.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.262_armhf.click to the store please?
<rpadovani> popey, that's a good point, mzanetti ^^
<rpadovani> have to go+
<popey> o/
<dpm> popey, I've argued to make this an option in a settings page (also to sort ascending/descending). But I agree, modification might be the best default
<dpm> popey, would you mind filing a bug?
<popey> sure
<popey> done
<ahayzen> popey, do we need to have a meeting about anything?
<popey> ahayzen: given we had one earlier today, i think not?
<ahayzen> popey, yeah, do you know if jouni managed to install the clicks?
<jdstrand> kenvandine: not there are a few explicit denials in the policy which silence logging (though not many). to see them, apparmor_parser -p /path/to/profile | grep deny
<jdstrand> s/not/note/
<popey> ahayzen: i don't. will poke him in the morning.
<ahayzen> popey, cool thanks
<balloons> popey, uploaded
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<balloons> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> balloons, i've got a mini autopilot issue mind helping me out?
<balloons> ahayzen, sure, shoot
<ahayzen> balloons, this is the jenkins failure http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/729/
<ahayzen> balloons, this is the mp https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/remix-remove-legacy-toolbar/+merge/237208
<ahayzen> balloons, it has some weird error when trying to check the property self.isListView ?
<ahayzen> balloons, you can see on the video it makes it to the now playing page...but what it should be doing is deciding if it need to click the header button or not
<zbenjamin> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/deployandrunbug/+merge/237315
<zbenjamin> nik90: it will ask you now if you want to ignore the errors and continues if you want
<mzanetti> popey: hmm.. should they?
<mzanetti> (re: notes sorting order)
<mzanetti> popey, rpadovani: evernote website sorts them by creation date
<mzanetti> which is where I copied behavior mostly
<balloons> ahayzen, looking
<mhall119> mzanetti: ping
<balloons> ahayzen, I assume this works locally yes?
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks i'm just unsure what is going wrong
<ahayzen> balloons, hmm probably not
<ahayzen> balloons, i havent' actually tried
<balloons> ahayzen, lol.. well that's the first thing to check ;-)
<ahayzen> balloons, ok hehe :)
<mhall119> mzanetti: do you know if we have any written documentation on the app splash screen other that what was sent to the ubuntu-phone list?
<balloons> ahayzen, I can still help you of course, but if it's not a 'jenkins' issue that is so much easier
 * balloons tries locally
<ahayzen> balloons, hehe i'll try on device as well
<ahayzen> balloons, hah test_add_song_to_queue_from_albums_page worked for me i think
<ahayzen> balloons, hmmm but that had old ~/autopilot god sake
<balloons> music_app.tests.test_music.TestMainWindow.test_add_song_to_queue_from_albums_page fails the same as jenkins for m
<mzanetti> mhall119: I think there is something in the works, let me find out
<ahayzen> balloons, ok i get the same failure now
<ahayzen> balloons, so now may question is ... any idea what i'm doing wrong?
<ahayzen> *my question
<mhall119> thanks mzanetti
<ahayzen> balloons, it is weird how all the failing ones are the "if not self.isListView" but the "if self.isListView" ones appear to work?
<ahayzen> balloons, oh i have an idea what todo i think i've had this before
<ahayzen> balloons, u have to like reget the object as it has changed
<mzanetti> mhall119: can't find it atm. where would you say this should be documented?
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah that fixed that issue now onto the next one aha
<mhall119> mzanetti: it should be on http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/guides/
<mhall119> mzanetti: but I can put it on there, if it's already written somewhere else
<mzanetti> mhall119: this are the possible keys: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8508728/
<popey> mzanetti: the new evernote web doesn't. it sorts by "date updated (newest first)"
<mzanetti> popey: "the new"?
 * mzanetti missed something :)
<popey> yeah, they have a new web ui, very clean
<mzanetti> oh... is that the popup in the beginning where I clicked "no thanks" without reading?
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks for your help :) sometimes just talking to someone helps
<popey> yes mzanetti ☻
<mzanetti> mhall119: hmm... was just reading the code... seems the color entries can have those values: http://www.w3.org/TR/SVG/types.html#ColorKeywords
<balloons> ahayzen, you are welcome. Yes, a general rule of thumb is to grab the object just before you need it so you don't run into issues where things change underneath
<mzanetti> mhall119: Show-Header is a boolean (TRUE/true/FALSE/false), the others are strings
<mzanetti> mhall119: let me know if you need more details
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah the issue we have is we grab the object when it is hidden (to read certain vars)...and then sometimes show it and need to do other things...so u have to regrab it after showing
<mzanetti> popey: aha! have the new version now. let me play around with it and compare behavior
<popey> kk
<mzanetti> popey: do you know what "shortcuts" does?
<mhall119> thanks mzanetti
<popey> mzanetti: nope
<balloons> ahayzen, ack
<mhall119> mzanetti: so X-Ubuntu-Splash-Color(.*) can take any of the SVG color names, in addition to hex codes?
<mihir> nik90, popey what does this mean , :-1: error: security_policy_groups_safe_calendar (calendar): (MANUAL REVIEW) reserved policy group 'calendar': vetted applications only
<mzanetti> mhall119: I'm afraid it takes only svg color names atm reading the code. need to test and verify. but if so I would say that's a bug
<mhall119> mihir: sounds like you need special app store approval to get that security policy
<nik90> mhall119: it accepts stuff like White, Gray etc... in addition to hex codes
<mhall119> heh, who to believe.....
<mhall119> just kidding, of course I believe nik90 ;)
<nik90> mzanetti: I tried setting White and it worked :)
<nik90> mhall119: lol
<nik90> mihir: let me guess, you got that by running calendar on the emulator or device with latest qtc?
<mihir> mhall119, i am just trying to run calendar app from qtc
<mihir> nik90, device
 * nik90 can read minds
<mihir> !coockie
 * mihir don't remember the command..
<nik90> mihir: calendar and clock are special app since they require special permission which are usual not granted to 3rd party apps. That's why you see that message that "calendar" is reserved.
<nik90> its cookie :)
<mihir> yeah , bad at spellings lol
<mihir> nik90, so what needs to be done ?
<nik90> mihir: at the moment, qtc doesn't allow apps to be deployed on devices that fail the click reviewers tool
<nik90> mihir: I was told by zbenjamin that he has fixed it and it is just waiting to be released as an update
<mihir> nik90, ahhh, so then we need to do manual push to device ?
<nik90> mihir: until then you need to manually install the click on the device
<mzanetti> mhall119: yeah... only supports color names... will fix
<mihir> nik90, okay
<nik90> mihir: update should hopefully come tomorrow
<nik90> mihir: here's the MP that fixes stuff https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/deployandrunbug/+merge/237315
<nik90> mihir: if you so wish you can grab the deb and install now to make it work
<nik90> zbenjamin: btw thnx for the quick fix :)
<mihir> nik90, okay , to get deb form jenkins , in which section should i go ?
<nik90> mihir: there is a comment by jenkins in the MP. There should be a link there wihch ends with output.zip
<nik90> hmm actually I don't see it either
<nik90> strange...I use that method with other package MPs
<mihir> nik90, yeah looked for that firstly , but couldn't find it :|
<mzanetti> mhall119: correction: it does work with color codes too: to be precise those: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qcolor.html#setNamedColor
<mhall119> mzanetti: see, there's a reason I believed nik90 :)
<mzanetti> yep. although his test didn't really prove anything :D
<nik90> lol
<mzanetti> nik90: :)
<mihir> nik90, when you get time to review this small MR, https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/calendar-splash/+merge/237319
 * nik90 isn't happy that calendar and music have got to the splash screen stuff before clock (despite reporting the bug) :P
<ahayzen> nik90, hehe victor was quick on music :)
<ahayzen> anything that makes it seem like music starts faster :P
<nik90> ahayzen: I know..I repot the bug and few hours later the MR is ready and merged...damn you both for being quick
<fginther> nik90, can you provide an MP that showing problems due to the WM focus issue?
<nik90> fginther: sure, 1 sec
<nik90> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/sync-bottomedge-sep08/+merge/236604
<vitimiti> Hi
<popey> mihir: is that translatable?
<mihir> popey, you mean the title i set in .in file ?
<popey> yes
<mihir> can we put i18 over there, I am not sure honestly
<popey> I think dpm was going to file a bug about i18n on the splash
<popey> because we don't want to land anything non-translatable in the apps if we can help it
<mihir> popey, i agreed, i just looked at Music app , they just wrote it simply..i just checked that..shall we put this on HOLD until we get translation fix ?
<ahayzen> ..and we just copied address book...
<popey> bug 1377896
<ubot5> bug 1377896 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "App name in the splash screen's header needs to be localized" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377896
<mihir> ahayzen, hehehe :|
<mihir> popey, okay then lets wait until we get fix over here.
<ahayzen> mihir, ours has only landed in the remix and not trunk so we can add a fix when it appears
 * ahayzen adds music as also affected
 * popey commented on your merge
<mihir> ahayzen, i see that :)
<mihir> popey, thanks for pointing out.
<popey> np
<popey> dpm actually pointed it out to me
<ahayzen> ...ok i can't add also affects?
<popey> i would just mark your merge as blocked on that bug
<fginther> nik90, thanks
<ahayzen> popey, our merge landed already
<ahayzen> popey, but only in /remix so not too much of a worry....yet
<popey> heh, okay
<nik90> popey: but contacts and addressbook have already merged theirs
<nik90> its in rtm images
<nik90> sry contacts and system settings :P
<popey> yeah, unfortunately
<popey> brb
<mardy> rpadovani: hi! Yes, the problem is in accounts-qml-module, and the fix is in a silo right now: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-014
<rpadovani> mardy, yay! Thanks!
<renatu> mihir, did you have a chance to test https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1311165/+merge/237142?
<mihir> hey renatu i am doing that right now.
<renatu> mihir, you can use jenkins packages
<nik90> renatu: I am using my ubuntu phone as a daily phone (to do some longer period testing of clock), is there a way to quickly revert if something goes wrong?
<renatu> nik90, re-install the mainline package :D
<mihir> renatu, yes i am pushing it to my phone
<nik90> renatu: cool, I will test against clock as well to be sure in a few mins.
<mihir> nik90, renatu after doing phablet-shell , this should install the work right, sudo dpkg -i qtorganizer5-eds_0.1.1+14.10.20141001.4bzr71pkg0utopic31-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb ?
<nik90> mihir: yes
<mihir> nik90, it says, dpkg: error: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system
<mihir> nik90, got it
<mihir> :)
<nik90> mihir: make it writable then with phablet-config
<nik90> hmm I remember telling you this in the morning :-)
<mihir> nik90, i just recalled it :D
<nik90> lol
<mihir> nik90, the issue is i don't have chat history , because at office i use web freenode so as soon as i close window all gone hehe
<nik90> mihir: yeah you should get a irc bouncer so that everyone can reach you even when you are offline
<nik90> that's what me and rpadovani do
<mihir> nik90, how do we do that ?
<nik90> mihir: look it up for more detailed info, to summarise shortly it involves using a online service to stay online 24/7. You connect to that online service to retrieve your messages. I use irccloud.com for instance
 * ahayzen wonders if a RPi could do this job
<mihir> nik90, okay i'll try that..thanks for info :)
<mhall119> zbenjamin: I get the following errors when trying to run the latest Scope templtea from QtC on my phone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8509611/
<mhall119> zbenjamin: I updated my chroot but that didn't solve it
<mihir> renatu, ping
<nik90> mhall119: bug 1377094
<ubot5> bug 1377094 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Click review errors prevent applications from being deployed to the device" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377094
<mhall119> thanks nik90
<renatu> mihir, hey
<mhall119> nik90: so it affects both apps and scopes?
<mihir> renatu, i tested it but when i create event from APP it creates on previou day
<nik90> mhall119: yes, if click-review-tools shows errors, then qtc doesn't deploy to device. (apps and scopes)
<mihir> renatu, to be specific , i created an event for 12:30 to 1:00 AM (Tonight) when it got sync on google calendar, it synced on previous day (7:00 to 7:300 PM)
<renatu> mihir, are your device with the same timezone as you google calendar?
<nik90> ahayzen: RPi does work..I used it for about 6-8 months as my irc server..but it needs to be maintained and I am lazy :P..also my internet is flaky as well
<mihir> renatu, yes
<mihir> renatu, when i create an event from GC and it get synced back on correct time
<ahayzen> nik90, hah yeah i'm lazy too ... i guess just leaving my laptop on all day is adequate then :)
<renatu> mihir, let me try
<renatu> I was trying to edit it
<nik90> ahayzen: lol
<mhall119> nik90: my recurring alarms are recurring now!
<mhall119> \o/
<nik90> mhall119: thnk renatu ^^
<nik90> mhall119: you and him had the same issue apparently
<mhall119> now to fix the icons in indicator-datetime, both calendar events and alarms use the clock icon
<nik90> mhall119: I believe that is being worked on...unfortunately it isn't a simple fix and requires patches to sdk, indicator-datetime ...
<nik90> mhall119: but it will come
<mhall119> also, calendar events, when clicked, open the clock
<mhall119> is that part of the same fix?
<nik90> mhall119: yes
<renatu> mihir, yes I can confirm, dates for new events is not getting correct translate
<renatu> mihir, do you know how to create dates with timezone information on js?
<mhall119> nik90: renatu: out of curiousity, what ended up being the cause of recurring alarms not recurring?
<renatu> mhall119, they are not getting saved correct :D
<mhall119> only for you and I?
<mihir> renatu, you would prefer to send UTC date ?
<nik90> mhall119: well they were saved in the wrong format....tbh I am not sure till today why it affected only both of you..
<renatu> mhall119, I am not sure if they are working for anybody
<nik90> mhall119: although my guess is that I or popey didnt reproduce it since we flash out phone quite frequently
<renatu> mihir, no would be nice if we can create dates with tz
<nik90> mhall119: so it could be that the taks.ics file was being erased frequently thereby not hitting that bug
<mihir> renatu, we can use QT locale i guess
 * mihir checks calendar app
<renatu> mihir I need to leave. I will be back in 20 min
<nik90> elopio: thnx for the qml review..I feel you will have the exact same comment for https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/12-alarm-list-design-spec/+merge/237177 as well :) .. I will fix that as well
<mihir> renatu, we are getting dates from device locale from QT
<mihir> and then showing it to the new event page.
<rpadovani> ahayzen, a bit late but yes, I know people using RPi as IRC bouncer
<elopio> nik90: yes, from a quick glance, it would be nice to have smaller and more focused tests.
<renatu> mihir, I mean, when you create a event how do you set the dates? is using js dates objects? (new Date()) ??
<renatu> I was looking for date objects and I did not find a way to set the timezone for it
<mihir> renatu, yes
<renatu> mihir, I will need to check how qt convert js date objects into QDateTime
<mihir> renatu, i guess we can create http://stackoverflow.com/questions/439630/how-do-you-create-a-javascript-date-object-with-a-set-timezone-without-using-a-s
<mihir> renatu, i meant in JS
<elopio> nik90: have you tried writing the tests before the code?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi :)
<nik90> elopio: no, tbh only recently I realised they were missing tests, hence I am trying to fill in the gaps and improve test coverage
<mihir> renatu, okay
<gcollura> Can I set a hex color as X-Ubuntu-Splash-Color in .desktop?
<mihir> gcollura, yes you can
<gcollura> thanks mihir
<nik90> gcollura: as mzanetti said before, you can use anythign supported by http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qcolor.html#setNamedColor
<mihir> gcollura, wc :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hi
<mivoligo> mzanetti: did you see my message about the settings icon?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: nope... but yeah, I had troubles with coloring the icons in code
<mzanetti> I can do that, but its not easy to match the others
<mzanetti> so I think it would be best to only use custom icons
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what I said was: I think, for the final version, we can put there only sound settings and replace settings icon with sound icon. The other settings would be available only for levelpacks creators. Maybe with some enabling option in your script. What you think?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so we would have only Icon and Info, and when that developer mode is enabled, a third icon (settings) would appear?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> works for me
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I played today a little with my kids and we had few crashes
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yeah... there are some... if possible, try to reproduce
<mivoligo> mzanetti: it was just sudden, this is what QtCreator says: http://paste2.org/EUcFNO3N
<mzanetti> hmm... not so useful unfortunately
<mivoligo> if I find how to reproduce that, I'll file a bug
<mivoligo> mzanetti: it happen first time today anyway
<mzanetti> ok, cool
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'll be off next week but I'll try to make 5 level background before that. Not sure about the icon yet though.
<mzanetti> mivoligo: no problem. 5 new levels sounds great
<ahayzen> rpadovani, hehe thanks :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: if you have time you can take a look at the bug with level numbers but I guess you're busy with Ubuntu stuff :)
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to use my icon in my application and i am having problem with it says "nameoficon" is defined
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, o/ how are you loading it?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, is this the actual application icon or just an icon *in* the app?
<ahoneybun> real icon
<ahoneybun> I'm looking at DanChapman's code now
<ahayzen> cool
<ahoneybun> I'm getting complains
<ahoneybun> ok got it but I want to center it
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, what does your code look like at the moment? mind pastebin'ing it?
<ahoneybun> got it
<ahoneybun> I needed a item
<ahoneybun> sure give me a sex
<ahoneybun> sec
<ahoneybun> crap
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8510247/
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, is that working with the item?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> yep lol
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, remember the ctrl+a  ctrl+i
<ahoneybun> yea I just did that lol
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/Zzb2UAT
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, http://imgur.com/Zzb2UAT
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, sweet it is looking good :) have you talked to any of the community team about it, they may be interested by the app
<ahoneybun> can't say I have
<ahoneybun> I posted about putting the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter in #ubuntu-news
<nik90> bug 1367244
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, you could try talking to popey mhall119 or dpm when they are about
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1367244 could not be found
<ahoneybun> I have not heard from mhall119 for about a week or two it seems like
 * ahoneybun needs to upload changes to lp
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, he is in US timezone
<ahoneybun> yea he is in Orlando
<ahoneybun> I have meet mhall119 :)
<ahoneybun> darn
<ahoneybun> popey, mhall119 lets talk community
<popey> wassup?
<balloons> ahoneybun, yea mhall119 has been away, for some well deserved r and r
<ahoneybun> popey, I am working on a app called Ubuntu Beginner
<ahoneybun> and I would like some input
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/a/brLcG popey
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I'm back now though
 * mhall119 was in N. Carolina & Tennessee for a week
<ahoneybun> mhall119, oh cool
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I have my first real app on the store btw
<mhall119> man, Launchpad is acting up
<mhall119> ahoneybun: \o/
<ahoneybun> yep now working in another
<ahoneybun> *on
<ahoneybun> Ubuntu Beginner
<ahoneybun> mhall119, http://imgur.com/a/brLcG
<mhall119> ahoneybun: nice!
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahoneybun> just looking for community input like ahayzen suggested
<renatu> mihir, I pushed a new fix
 * ahoneybun counts there are 24 Ubuntu Pioneer spots left
<ahoneybun> any input mhall119 popey ?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: design input?
<elopio> nik90: the end result could be the same. But when you get used to write the tests first, some nice things start to happen.
<elopio> like the test suites evolve to give you just the right feedback you need in case of a regression.
 * ahoneybun floats in
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-07
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, ping
<akiva-thinkpad> As far as code review goes for this MP, please also ensure that in the ClockPage.qml, the DateTime{} updateInterval is changes to,
<akiva-thinkpad> updateInterval: 1000
<akiva-thinkpad> There is no DateTime{} component in ClockPage, and the function as defined in the .cpp is already 1000
<akiva-thinkpad> so if you were just double checking; its already done afaik
 * ahoneybun updates his SameSexMarriage app as more states made it legal
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<akiva-thinkpad> connected!
<akiva-thinkpad> evening everyone
<akiva-thinkpad> morning dpm
<dpm> hey akiva-thinkpad
<dpm> morning everyone
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, after I merge from trunk, would you be willing to give this another look? I fixed the branch awhile back per your suggestion
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, sure, which branch?
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-terminal-app/1349749workaround-select-font-added-to-preferences/+merge/235621
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, thanks. I'll re-review it today
<akiva-thinkpad> let me remerge though; I want to test it in the emulator, because its been a few weeks since I touched this
<akiva-thinkpad> ill let you know
<mihir_> dpm: morning :)
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, ok
<dpm> morning mihir :)
<akiva-thinkpad> has anyone had issues with this import #include <security/pam_appl.h> ??
<akiva-thinkpad> the debian packages are broken, and I am having a fickle time getting this installed
<justCarakas> o/ good morning
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, morning JC
<justCarakas> how are you akiva-thinkpad
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: pong
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: hey, in your MP, I was referring to https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-clock-app/1363968-no-animation-secondshand-updates-every-second/view/head:/app/clock/MainClock.qml#L42 where atm the update interval is 10ms in the analog mode
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: that's what drives the frequency of the updates
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, thanks for clarifying
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, good btw thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> except this stupid lilypond error
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, ahhh I see it. should I take out the conditional and keep it at 1000?
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, good eye btw
<nik90> yup
<akiva-thinkpad> wow that should significantly help with cpu
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: bro I know the clock app code way too much to miss out on that :P
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<akiva-thinkpad> okay should be done
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: I added a comment to the MP
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<akiva-thinkpad> oh bloody
<akiva-thinkpad> Sheesh that was stupid
<akiva-thinkpad> I forgot I made another change and pushed that to a seperate branch
<akiva-thinkpad> sorry nik90 !
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: no worries
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, It is a little bit bad; I don't like wasting other peoples time. You are cool about it, but I'll try to be better in the future.
<akiva-thinkpad> should be pushed.
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: just a headsup, for some time now in the clock app we don't accept UI changes until it is absolutely necessary. At this point of time we are only bug-fixing and improving performance where we can.
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: I do have 2 branches that implement some string changes but that's also because it was specified in the design spec.
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, totally understand.
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: thnx, that's appreciated
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, :) RTM stability takes precedence
<nik90> indeed
<ahayzen> nik90, the CardView landed \o/ thanks for your help :)
<nik90> ahayzen: np, it looks awesome btw
<ahayzen> nik90, thanks i'm gonna port it to the other pages when i get back from lectures :)
<nik90> ahayzen: wooop woop
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, hmmm failed jenkins
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: don't worry, I will handle it on my side.. the tests are passing, it seems to be some other issue with jenkins itself.
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: I will have to wait for some QA people to come online first
<nik90> balloons, fginther: We have some QML tests failing with error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/8513021/ ...it looks like a jenkins machine issue. Can you take a look pls?
<nik90> balloons, fginther: its for MP https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-clock-app/1363968-no-animation-secondshand-updates-every-second/+merge/234618
<mivoligo> nik90: ping
<nik90> mivoligo: pong
<mihir> popey: ping
<mivoligo> nik90: http://mivoligo.deviantart.com/art/Kelpies-1920x1080-486943189
<davidcalle> zbenjamin, hello, I'm having an issue when running a scope on the phone from the SDK, appearance changes done in the .ini file are not applied. Any idea why?
<popey> morning mihir
<nik90> mivoligo: ooh cool, thnx
<mihir> popey: very good morning :)
<mihir> popey: are we deciding to drop weekview ?
<mivoligo> nik90: let me know if you prefer original image :)
<popey> I think we agreed not to
<popey> in the meeting
<mihir> popey: okay, so we'll change day view as as per kunal's MP , is that correct ?
<popey> yes
<nik90> mivoligo: nah, its looks good..my wallpaper is set
<popey> feel free to test it a bit more than I did ☻
<mihir> popey: okay got it :)
<mivoligo> nik90: :D great!
<mihir> popey: sure i;ll do it tonight :D
<popey> thanks
 * mihir gets back to office work :)
<zbenjamin> davidcalle: scopes support is pretty new and not very trivial, so there might be stuff that does not work properly. But its possible that from you last run something was not cleaned up
<davidcalle> zbenjamin, what do I need to remove?
<zbenjamin> davidcalle: check if the scope is still installed on the phone and if its still running
<zbenjamin> davidcalle: ps aux | grep scoperunner should help
<davidcalle> zbenjamin, I've seen the light. The Start/Stop button at the bottom of the editor doesn't do the same thing as the Start one on the left. -_-
<zbenjamin> davidcalle: huh
<zbenjamin> davidcalle: now thats new for me
<zbenjamin> what happens?
<davidcalle> zbenjamin, the one at the bottom doesn't rebuild. Just pushes the existing click.
<zbenjamin> aaa, yeah the start button is different but not stop
<davidcalle> So yeah, no changes were applied ^^
<akiva-thinkpad> hey a bit of a c++ question: http://i.imgur.com/mvbpDBi.png is this a proper way of importing this header? before it was <security/pam_appl.h> and that was giving me the same error
<zbenjamin> davidcalle: it just restarts the last run configuration
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: is that when building in an armhf kit?
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, no,
<akiva-thinkpad> desktop and on emulator
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: thats not a good way to import a header, no
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: first check if it exists at all
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, it does; see the screenshot?
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: libpam0g-dev
<akiva-thinkpad> its open in nautilus
<akiva-thinkpad> its installed
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: yeah but that is a emulator target
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: and you are looking on your host system and not in the chroot
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, ah good point
 * akiva-thinkpad checks
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Frappe Day! :-D
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, the chroot goes to the src file right?
<akiva-thinkpad> in the build directory?
<akiva-thinkpad> not src file, src folder*
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: ?? you are confusing me ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, lol sorry
 * akiva-thinkpad pokes around
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: the chroot mounts your home directory
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, oh really? that is unexpected
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: the chroot itself is in /var/lib/schroot/chroots/ubuntu-sdk-14.10....
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, so should I go in there and find the file?
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: yeah the file is most likely not there, so you have to install the package in the chroot
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, is this something I should file as a bug?
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: no, this is most likely not part of the framework specification
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, okay thanks for taking the time to explain that
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, okay so you were right, the security folder which contains the header, is not schroots /usr/include
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, should I copy pasta it there using root?
<zbenjamin> noooooo
<zbenjamin> ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: you need to log into the chroot
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, ah okay; and I do that in the sdk,
<akiva-thinkpad> I think I know this
<zbenjamin> in qtcreator: tools -> options -> ubuntu -> maintain
<akiva-thinkpad> I go to the ubuntu settings and go to maintain
<akiva-thinkpad> yes
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, thanks :D
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: then you need to install libpam0g-dev:<arch of chroot>
<akiva-thinkpad> I am starting to understand this much better!
<akiva-thinkpad> !cookie | zbenjamin
<ubot5> zbenjamin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<zbenjamin> lol ;) thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, Just curious; why does maintain chroot not have sudo as a command in it? I am assuming it is for safety, but I am wondering if you have a better answer
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: well first you are already root
<akiva-thinkpad> root in the chroot's mind?
<akiva-thinkpad> ah I see
<akiva-thinkpad> yes
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: because click maintain logs you in as root
<akiva-thinkpad> okay that makes senes
<akiva-thinkpad> snes
<akiva-thinkpad> essenses
<akiva-thinkpad> bah
<akiva-thinkpad> sense
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: click run, logs you in as user, but its a special session that reverts all changes on the chroot itself. So even if you could become root in a "run" session all changes would be lost. THey probably wanted to make it harder to become root
<akiva-thinkpad> cool
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/sudoku-app/upgrade-ubuntu-components-1.1/+merge/232987 looks like pep8 simple fixes in the python.
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, not sure what pep8 is; should I look it up?
<akiva-thinkpad> also is there anything I can do about this?
<popey> yes, it tells you what to do
<akiva-thinkpad> okay cool
<popey> ./debian/tmp/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/sudoku_app/settings.py:27:1: E112 expected an indented block
<popey> # it must be called Page11
<popey> e.g.
<popey> that should be indented consistently with the code around it
<popey> it's pretty simple, just annoying ☻
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, ah yes actually I do sort of this; so what I need to do is go into the test, and make sure the syntax follows pep8?
<popey> yup
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, thanks; will do
<popey> you can run pep8 locally to check it
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: you can use this if you want https://pypi.python.org/pypi/autopep8/
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, oh cool; is it just a function you feed the file into?
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: no install this on your machine, and it can be  called from command line like this, autopep8 --in-place --aggressive --aggressive <filename>
<akiva-thinkpad> yah thats what I meant; function was a bad term
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: np :)
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, is it in the repos or do I build the tarball?
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: i guess it should be installable from pip
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: pip install autopep8
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, ive heard pip tossed around before; is it for installing python libraries?
<popey> you can also install from repo
<popey> python-autopep8
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, ah got it
<akiva-thinkpad> !cookies
<ubot5> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i know it's wishlist material, but can we have a "don't ask again" checkbox on the dialog asking if we want to install over an already installed app ?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: just set it in in the run settings
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: but i guess the dialog could do that as well ..
<popey> zbenjamin: how do we set the manifest properties now? used to be a dialog for it, but I can't find it now
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: ah, didn't notice that in the run settings. it will do for now, but yeah, dialog is nicer too
<zbenjamin> popey: the manifest file has now a proper editor, can you see the manifest.json[.in] file somewhere in your project tree?
<popey> oh
<popey> \o/
<popey> brilliant! thanks!
<zbenjamin> :)
<popey> !cookie zbenjamin
<ubot5> popey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<popey> bah
<zbenjamin> hehe he has no more cookies ;)
<mihir> hahahah :D popey your cookie has been eaten by ubot5 :P
<akiva-thinkpad> ha ha
<akiva-thinkpad> hey do any of you know if there is a shortcut for pushing to the branch you branched from?
<akiva-thinkpad> I hate having to go back and copy pasta lp:~akiva/cookies/124324325234-bug-something-rather
<popey> bzr push with --remember, i think
<zbenjamin> akiva-thinkpad: bzr push :parent maybe? but check with bzr info first what the parent branch is
<zbenjamin> or you might end up pushing to trunk ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> zbenjamin, heh
<akiva-thinkpad> !cookie | zbenjamin
<ubot5> zbenjamin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<akiva-thinkpad> still got it!
<akiva-thinkpad> ;)
<zbenjamin> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, hey for this bit of code :             model: [
<akiva-thinkpad>                 "Droid Sans Mono",
<akiva-thinkpad>                 "Liberation Mono",
<akiva-thinkpad>                 "Monospace",
<akiva-thinkpad>                 "Ubuntu Mono"
<akiva-thinkpad> do I need the translation function?
<akiva-thinkpad> or will "droid sans mono" be displayed as such in all languages
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, it'd be nice to translate it, yes
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, also; this is for a list item; is there any html I can apply to this to make these fonts display in their respected font?
<akiva-thinkpad> <font family="ubuntu mono"> sort of thing?
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, I don't know, sorry
<akiva-thinkpad> okay thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, anyways as said earlier https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-terminal-app/1349749workaround-select-font-added-to-preferences/+merge/235621
<popey> dpm: surely the font nae isn't translated is it?
<popey> it's a "brand name" - is "Times New Roman" called something else outside of en_GB?
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, do you think I should revert it back?
<popey> I'm asking... I don't know what font names look like in "foreign" ☻
<akiva-thinkpad> actually I better double check, as the code does rely on the names to fetch the actual font
 * akiva-thinkpad takes it out
<dpm> popey, right, but "Monospace" is not. Perhaps only that one should be marked for translation, then
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, question is; would the filename, monospace.ttf or whatever it is, change?
<akiva-thinkpad> because the list pushes to the database the text input, to tell kterminal what font to use.
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, no, the filename would not change
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, okay, so I will leave it out for the time being.
<ahayzen> dpm, thanks for going through all of those music-app bugs :)
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, yah that autopep8 didnt seem to solve the issue unfortunately
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: np
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, jenkins is still failing me. :/
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: link
<mihir> ?
<dpm> ahayzen, you're welcome :)
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: read the log - it's failing pyflakes now.
<popey> ./tests/autopilot/sudoku_app/__init__.py:23: 'settings' imported but unused
<popey> ./debian/sudoku-app-autopilot/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/sudoku_app/__init__.py:23: 'settings' imported but unused
<popey> ./debian/tmp/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/sudoku_app/__init__.py:23: 'settings' imported but unused
<akiva-thinkpad> ah what I was reading was saying that it was still expecting indents
<popey> or are they warnings? it's not clear
<ahayzen> popey, thats from pyflakes
<ahayzen> popey, you'll need to fix that though
<popey> yeah, i said ☻
<ahayzen> ah yes
<akiva-thinkpad> uhmmm or was I?
<akiva-thinkpad> bah
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, which mp is it your working on? i came in half way through the conversation
<akiva-thinkpad> oh just library imports for the sudoku app
<ahayzen> ah right
<ahayzen> Hi, is there any way of telling if a page is stacked in a PageStack ?
<popey> bug 1352604
<ubot5> bug 1352604 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "clear option is painful to use if you get a lot of notifications" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352604
<popey> rpadovani: ^^
<mihir> popey: regarding this bug i am still not able to get it is it from calendar or somewhere else :P https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1339020
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1339020 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Sync'd all day events shown on the previous day" [Critical,Triaged]
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, http://i.imgur.com/0YIDCGJ.png looks good?
<akiva-thinkpad> that was the branch I was working on; Merged from trunk
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, possibly i'm no designer though :P
<popey> mihir: i still don't think that's a bug - it's showing on the right day, it's just the arrow pointing to the wrong day because the arrow is in the middle
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, i'm still not sure if we are having the artist: album: or if what we have now is what we are keeping
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, nice to see the blue there.
<ahayzen> i'm just trying to figure out a pagestack issue at the moment
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, what pagestack issue?
<ahayzen> "Hi, is there any way of telling if a page is stacked in a PageStack ?"
<ahayzen> or maybe i can find another way...
<t1mp> ahayzen: page.pageStack !== null
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, okay well the reasoning of taking out the album was the background should have accounted for that
<ahayzen> t1mp, ah ok so from the actual page itself
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, dpm what do you think http://i.imgur.com/0YIDCGJ.png -- is listing the album redundant in that picture due to the image at the top?
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes :)
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yeah i meant the labels, you have "Album: abc" "Artist: def" ... where as remix doesn't it just has title/artist and then the art
<ahayzen> t1mp, yey i'll try that thanks :)
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, yep; I know
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, as I gathered, the reasoning was the potential redundancy
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yeah basically that was jouni's reasoning IIRC
<akiva-thinkpad> For my part though; I have a lot of songs without album art.
<ahayzen> which makes sense... assuming you have cover art as you said
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, and what I want to add eventually to this, is copy and paste functionality on press and hold
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, copy and paste what?
<akiva-thinkpad> thus if you had a song, and wanted to copy and paste the title of it
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, the labels?
<akiva-thinkpad> then
<akiva-thinkpad> exactly
<ahayzen> interesting
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, would a share button now be more useful in the header or something
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, thats what my phone has
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, maybe; this is just stuff for later though.
<akiva-thinkpad> okay I might as well push
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yeah probably not for the quick sprint we are doing
 * akiva-thinkpad checks for translation....
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, what else needs to be done?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, errrr let me check
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, most things have assignee's now lol or are WIP.... tbh we are awaiting the next round of designs so we can create items from them
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, obviously testing to death needs doing :P
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, one thing I noticed on the desktop, was that change the seek causes shreeking
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, there is a bug for that....
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, hmmm? maybe i'll assign myself
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, oh on desktop? .... i thought you meant the media-hub laggyness bug 1310706
<ubot5> bug 1310706 in Media Hub "Seeking is sometimes slow in updating" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1310706
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, define shreeking ?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, errm maybe not; thought through my solution...
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, like noises "KHHHH!" "PCHIK"
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, oh thats gstreamer
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, not much we can do about that
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, of interest what audio format are your files? mp3?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, what about on the fly volume change
<akiva-thinkpad> might be cpu intensive ~
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, have you tried flacs?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, I usually do vorbis; that happens to be an mp3
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, lol; I want space leftover on my machine!
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, don't use mp3 then :P
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, I don't!
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yeah my music folder is over 50GB now...
<akiva-thinkpad> just happened to be the most readily available
<akiva-thinkpad> to tell you the truth; most of the music I get from downloading from youtube
<akiva-thinkpad> which is m4a converted into ogg
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, haha i buy CDs and then rip flac from that
<akiva-thinkpad> ah... cd's sound nice :)
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen is such a hipster, using cd's
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, i'll have a talk with the media-hub guys about the "shreeking" and see if there is anything they can do
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, well test it on the phone see if it happens there
<akiva-thinkpad> I don't have a device
<akiva-thinkpad> and the emulator.. well yah
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, no i use them so i can have flacs that are sometimes 1000 kbps
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, oh yeah i think it is fine on the phone
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, but as i said it may be just the format i'm not sure when jim is about i'll ask him as he knows alot about gst
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, I think I know a way to fix this, when you do a seek, say jump to the middle of the song, it starts off "bleek",
<ahayzen> t1mp, my page.pageStack never goes null is it because the page is defined inside the pagestack ?
<akiva-thinkpad> so if we just had the volume fade in quickly, it would reduce to eliminate that
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, i guess but then why should we change the volume for all formats if is fine on others...and should we be doing this i feel it should be lower down if it is a platform thing?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, as all we do is go MediaPlayer.seek(pos)
<ahayzen> t1mp, i've also noticed that the number of children in the pagestack keeps increasing as u push/pop and never comes down?
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok so page.pageStack is null at the start but after select back in the header it never goes back to null?
<t1mp> ahayzen: ah.. page.pageStack is set by the PageStack when the Page is pushed, but maybe it is never unset
<ahayzen> t1mp, sorry i mean after pushing to the stack and then never null after going back
<ahayzen> t1mp, that sounds bad ;)
<ahayzen> t1mp, should that be a bug in the UITK then?
<t1mp> ahayzen: I just needed to know on which stack the Page was
<t1mp> ahayzen: there was never a use case for using the pageStack property to see if the Page is on a stack
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes, please
<t1mp> ahayzen: and describe your use case
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, do you know how to do a check for landscape?
<ahayzen> t1mp, haha our usecase.... so if you push page B on A and then C on B....when you go back from C it needs to go to A ... but when u push D onto C and u hit back it needs to go to C
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, check if the width of mainview is larger than the height?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, you mean check if you are currently in landscape or enabled switching to landscape?
<t1mp> if you push A, B, C, and then pop C you go back to B.. so you need to pop twice for A
<ahayzen> t1mp, so basically we have some logic which watches the onCurrentPageChanged and it adds extra pops in where needed...i just somehow broke it in my branch so was wondering if i could do it a better way be checking if the page was in the stack
<t1mp> ahayzen: why not pop twice from C?
<ahayzen> t1mp, just because lol ... so say you go Albums -> List of songs for Album -> Now Playing
<t1mp> ahayzen: Page { id: C; head.backAction: Action { iconName: "back"; onTriggered: { pageStack.pop(); pageStack.pop; } }
<ahayzen> t1mp, when you go back from now playing we *currently* want it to go back to the albums list not the list of songs
<ahayzen> t1mp, ooo that may be a better hack :)
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, right, if landscape is enabled?
<akiva-thinkpad> bah nvm
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.MainView/#automaticOrientation-prop
<akiva-thinkpad> ah thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, hey do you think pressing and holding down the forward or backwards buttons should... do anything?
<t1mp> ahayzen: also pop(2) may be added in future, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1257307
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1257307 in Ubuntu UX "The pagestacks should allow to pop more than one page at the time" [Medium,Triaged]
<t1mp> ahayzen: comment on that bug if that is useful for you :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, hmm i'm adding if (mainPageStack.depth > 1) { mainPageStack.pop(); } to the second pop anyway as u sometimes go straight from A->C anyway
<t1mp> ahayzen: you can add your use case there.. although calling pop() twice would work
<ahayzen> t1mp, but could possibly be useful
<ahayzen> t1mp, should i still report a bug about the pagestack not going back to null?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, not sure suppose it could like 'fast forward' or something but you would have to check with design
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, and it wouldn't be very discoverable
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes, at least I remember to have a look at it, although it is not so important any more now
<ahayzen> t1mp, will do :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, thanks adding that action worked perfectly :D
<t1mp> nice :)
<ahayzen> popey, ping
<popey> ahayzen: pong
<ahayzen> popey, you would expect if you had gone Artist->Album->Song->Now playing that when you hit back to go back to Artist list right?
<ahayzen> popey, thats what the current app does?
<ahayzen> popey, and when you do Album->Song->Now Playing it jumps back to Album
<popey> yes, but I'm prepared to be wrong ☻
 * ahayzen thinks he may have answered his own question
<ahayzen> popey, i was trying to replicate the current app behaviour and temporary forgot what it did aha
 * ahayzen changes if (mainPageStack.depth > 1) to while (mainPageStack.depth > 1) .. job done :)
<popey> heh
<ahayzen> popey, sorry ignore me i'm just speaking out loud as usual :P
<ahayzen> popey, were you able to check with jouni if he managed to get the clicks working?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, yah it wouldnt be very discoverable... wait what about this
<akiva-thinkpad> lets say on click and hold, a dialogue comes up, showing you a list of the next songs in the queue
<popey> ahayzen: I pinged, no reply.. lemme try again
<ahayzen> popey, cool i've haven't seen the new designs appear yet that he said he was working on?
<akiva-thinkpad> I think that would be great, because I am always cycling through albums to find the song I want.
<popey> ok, probably busy today then
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, well there are plans to eventually have a swipe action from the bottom of the 'full' now playing to show some of the queue
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, and you have the toggle in the header to switch to the queue?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, note victor will likely be refactoring the queue when we get design for the songstab (as they'll be exactly the same component)
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, yah I think you are right
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, presuming this bug is invalid now https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1297177
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1297177 in Ubuntu Music App "Artists view on desktop wastes space" [Low,Triaged]
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, not yet it still wastes space :P
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, look at all the whitespace on the right
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, ah
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, maybe design should consider using CardView on larger screens for the artists view...but we haven't had tablet designs yet so idk..and that is not our focus
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, ping on calendar app; did you end up doing something for an empty page?
<akiva-thinkpad> like instead of having a blank background, you put a label along with an icon?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, if your looking at the music-app bug about the empty page we are awaiting design for that as well ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, oh lol; didnt see that a bug was there
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, bug 1372583
<ubot5> bug 1372583 in Ubuntu UX "[music] App doesn't explicitly say how to get music onto device" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372583
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, omg it soo much better now i've made the flip to using the 'full' now playing page as default in this branch lp:~andrew-hayzen/music-app/remix-remove-legacy-toolbar
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, the whole flow from the new CardView in albums to the new SongsPage and then the new now playing :D
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, oh ?
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> default is much butter :)
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yeah i found what was causing the header to disappear :)
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, ghosts?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, i set this as the flickable of the page ... flickable: isListView ? queuelist : null
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, boom it worked :) it was basically the listview on the hidden portion getting it confused
<akiva-thinkpad> nice work
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, hopefully that'll land when victor rereviews later
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, event details on the new events page seems redundant
<fginther> balloons, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/sudoku-app-click/218/ was built with the generic click builder method (although it's still using pbuilder)
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: i didn't get that ,could you elaborate it?
<ahayzen> jhodapp, oh your in here as well :P ... akiva-thinkpad jim said " I think that's basically the mp3 decoder outputting invalid data for a very short period of time"
<jhodapp> yes :)
<ahayzen> jhodapp, yeah i can get it on device as well when playing mp3
<jhodapp> ahayzen, that's what I would expect
<ahayzen> jhodapp, m4a seems ok
<jhodapp> akiva-thinkpad, try asking in #gstreamer, I'd be curious what they'd say about that
<jhodapp> ahayzen, yeah, different decoder plugin behavior
<fginther> elopio, any ideas on the source of the qml test failures in this MP? https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-clock-app/1363968-no-animation-secondshand-updates-every-second/+merge/234618
<fginther> elopio, the tests pass on the utopic host, but not on the trusty host. Points to something in the host environment effecting the running of xvfb, but not sure where to start
<fginther> nik90, I saw the MP you mentioned failing with qml errors. I don't have an immediate idea on what to start poking at, looking for advice from elopio ^
<nik90> fginther: ack, I will follow the conversation
<ahayzen> t1mp, ah damn the back button change broke the autopilot things... i guess i need to give it the correct objectName ?
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, how does "after x occurence" work?
<akiva-thinkpad> all I see is a blank text input
<akiva-thinkpad> I have no idea what to write there
<akiva-thinkpad> do I have to put a number?
<renatu> mihir, hi, could you test my branch again?
<ahayzen> t1mp, ah ofc "backButton" :)
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, did you say your branch was up?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, which branch in particular ?
 * ahayzen has a lot of branches that could be 'up' 
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, default music page?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, the one that had the fix for the now playing header? yah...  lp:~andrew-hayzen/music-app/remix-remove-legacy-toolbar
<nik90> DanChapman: ping
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-calendar-app/assortment-of-fixes-to-newevents/+merge/237429 - I proposed a fix here with a few small things
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, ah that definitely needs to be merged with my branch
<akiva-thinkpad> very nice
<ahayzen> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, http://i.imgur.com/0gMZjah.png comparing the two
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, jhodapp, i also notice popping noises when i aggressively change the volume interestingly it is worst on flacs, you can hear it with mp3...and again m4a seems fine
<akiva-thinkpad> jhodapp, well the flacks I figured the easy way to fix this
<akiva-thinkpad> was to have the volume faded out
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, the only issue i see with your is that the blurred image on a smaller device only shows the top part of the image
<akiva-thinkpad> not sure if that can be done.
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, what?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, do you get pops when changing volume on the desktop as well? IIRC i used tooo
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, i'll show you what it looks like on the emulator
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, oh its the same on both...ah that explains the what the weird code is doing
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yeah ok so actual bug in the blurred background itself i think
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, no pops on volume change.
<akiva-thinkpad> oh I see what you mean
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, i used to be able to get it on desktop alot
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, the blurred should be centered
<akiva-thinkpad> and it does scale down ... sec
 * akiva-thinkpad checks emulator
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, the pops seem a bit random though.... and yeah the blurred background should be scaled and centred
 * ahayzen checks design
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, its difficult to tell from design but it is definitely centred...maybe not scaled
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, http://i.imgur.com/B9tydvZ.png
<akiva-thinkpad> looks scaled properly to me.
<akiva-thinkpad> hmmm
<akiva-thinkpad> maybe its a bit cut off...
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, try running it outside of the emulator at different sizes as well
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, the designs appear to show that it gets cut off... i think... i've added it to my list to ask jouni when he is around
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, mmmm the sides are anchored fine.
<akiva-thinkpad> and its centered
<akiva-thinkpad> why would you want only the top of the album showing?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, there is a scale property
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtQuick.Image/#fillMode-prop
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, but do you want it to be stretched?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, idk i'm gonna ask design the next time i speak to them
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, I don't think there is an issue here to be honest, at least one I don't understand...
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, it is scaled properly, because the sides are anchored.
<akiva-thinkpad> at least in my branch they are.
 * akiva-thinkpad checks
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, i think just centring it is fine ... and scaling is up for debate :)
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, as i said i'll ask design for confirmation
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, oh, so you don't want the background and image to scale?
<akiva-thinkpad> that will leave black space :O
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, i don't know yet lol i'll find out and let you know :)
<akiva-thinkpad> okay sounds like a plan
<balloons> fginther, nice. So let's see
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, I'd like to offer help to make sure the rest of the music app gets done in time, but it appears you and vic have all the projects down. should I leave you guys with my contribution, or is there still a frantic push to finish?
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir
<akiva-thinkpad> errm
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, i think we are ok for now...basically we are awaiting the next round of designs for a few pages which we were hoping for either today/tomorrow
<akiva-thinkpad> ignore that mihir  :P
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, but test both trunk and remix as much as possible for any bugs would be much appreciated :)
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, once we get the next designs we should then be able to make tasks from them
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, the only thing I'd like to do is see about the blip sound when seeking
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, do you know if there are sound volume levels available in remix?
<akiva-thinkpad> like do we have fade in / fade out implemented?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, idk it may be best to talk to some gstreamer people as jhodapp suggested
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, as if there is a fix it could then be fixed for any app on the platform rather than just us
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, okay i'll check it out tomorrow
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, its 744 am, and its almost my bed time
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, thanks for your help :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, hmm  can i not use the sdk helper if i specify my own head.backAction? i get "Back button in header not visible" and i set the objectName to "backButton" as well
<t1mp> ahayzen: are you talking about the autopilot tests?
<t1mp> ahayzen: it should work. If you get that error it is a bug
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, t1mp ubuntu onair going on
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir,  :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, yep after putting the custom back button i'm getting this http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/754/testReport/junit/music_app.tests.test_music/TestMainWindow/test_add_song_to_queue_from_albums_page_with_mouse_/
<ahayzen> t1mp, i guess as a work around for now i can write my own helper to go back?
<t1mp> ahayzen: ohh.. perhaps it is not a bug
<t1mp> ahayzen: go_back is for the default back button. if you override that, your button may do anything (although in your case it happens to go back)
<nik90> t1mp, ahayzen: the sdk helper does not have a button to my knowledge since we use a custom back button in the clock app.
<nik90> ahayzen: pls check clock ap tests emulators.py file for more details.
<t1mp> ahayzen: you need to use header.click_custom_back_button()
 * nik90 watches ubuntuonair video
<ahayzen> t1mp, there is a header.click_custom_back_button() ?
<ahayzen> t1mp, oh from .get_header()
<t1mp> ahayzen: if you had mainView.go_back(), you now need mainView.get_header().click_custom_back_button()
<t1mp> ahayzen: yes. what g_back() does is get_header().click_back_button()
<t1mp> and it looks for the default back button, but you have a custom one now
<ahayzen> t1mp, hmmm ok now i need to figure out how to get that easily into the tests lol
<ahayzen> t1mp, click_custom_back_button() doesn't fall back to the normal one? so i can't just override right?
<t1mp> ahayzen: if you don't have a custom back button, there will be an exception
<ahayzen> strange how we have completely change the UI with no autopilot changes... then i attempt to strip out a few bits and there are like 100-200 lines of ap changes aha :/
<balloons> ahayzen, :-)
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok i'll try and figure out the best way
<ahayzen> balloons, this is the same branch i had to reload the now playing object in lol
<ahayzen> t1mp, yey it passed locally :) .. i added a go_back() method to the page's helper seemed the most sane way of doing it...thanks for your help (assuming jenkins is nice) :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: okay, cool. just don't confuse the two go_back() methods in future :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, nope now_playing_page.go_back() vs self.app.main_view.go_back() i think is different enough but i'm sure victor will tell me to change it if he feels it isn't ;)
<ahayzen> t1mp, suppose i could change to go_custom_back()
<ahayzen> or go_back_custom() or whtever
<t1mp> ahayzen: yeah, looks fine. It is the go_back() of that specific page I guess it is clear
<ahayzen> t1mp, i'll leave it and see what he thinks it makes sense as you read it as it has the context
<mihir> hey akiva-thinkpad
<dpm> popey, ahayzen, do you know if there is an existing bug for the indicator not showing the cover art of the current song and for the next and previous buttons not working there? I think I read one about the MPRIS interface not being implemented, but I can't find it anymore
<dpm> not sure if it was a bug in the app or somewhere else, either
<ahayzen> dpm, erm i think so
<popey> i think i did see one
<dpm> lol, same as me
<ahayzen> dpm, or at least i talked to jhodapp about it and it is on their list
<jhodapp> dpm, yes there's a bug filed about that
<popey> bug 1378044
<popey> boom
<ubot5> bug 1378044 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "No Album art on Audio Controls" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378044
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> thanks guys
<jhodapp> dpm: there's also the equivalent bugs for media-hub
<elopio> fginther: I haven't seen that error before.
<dpm> jhodapp, what do you mean by equivalent?
<jhodapp> dpm, documenting the parts that are caused by media-hub
<ahayzen> are we expecting the next/previous to be working by rtm btw?
<dpm> jhodapp, not sure I follow. What does that have to do with the cover art bug in the indicator?
<jhodapp> dpm, media-hub would be the source of that cover art
<jhodapp> ahayzen, probably not
<ahayzen> jhodapp, so will they be hidden or something?
<dpm> jhodapp, oh, so that bug needs a media-hub task? Or are you saying that there is already a bug for that in media-hub?
<jhodapp> ahayzen, not sure yet
<jhodapp> dpm, there already is a bug for that (and others related to it) filed in media-hub
<dpm> jhodapp, is that bug 1373312?
<ubot5> bug 1373312 in Unity 8 "Phablet album art not coming through from media-hub" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1373312
<jhodapp> dpm, yes
 * dpm adds rtm14 tag
<jhodapp> dpm, take a look at this list, about 75% of the way down: https://bugs.launchpad.net/media-hub
<dpm> jhodapp, thanks. What about the next/previous controls, is this also related to media-hub?
<jhodapp> dpm, yes
<dpm> mzanetti, where's the tagger code? Do you host it in LP?
<mzanetti> dpm: https://launchpad.net/tagger
<dpm> mzanetti, is there no code for the backend on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/tagger/trunk/files ? I'm guessing the app is the only thing that needs to be i18n'd?
<mzanetti> dpm: no... this doesn't work as a plugin
<mzanetti> dpm: there's a main.cpp and some code inside the app folder
<mzanetti> dpm: There don't seem to be any strings in the .cpp code though
<dpm> ok, cool
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, sorry looks like I didn't finish pushing my changes for https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/sudoku-app/upgrade-ubuntu-components-1.1/+merge/232987. I've done so now
<balloons> re-merging one more time should have you all sorted
<popey> thanks balloons
 * balloons wants to get rid of any old merges
<balloons> weird this failed; https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-clock-app/1363968-no-animation-secondshand-updates-every-second/+merge/234618
<balloons> nik90, you noticed the qml tests failing yes? ^^
<nik90> balloons: yup I checked with fginther about it. and he referred to elopio since it is not a clock app issue but something related to xvfb
<nik90> 3:44 PM <fginther> elopio, any ideas on the source of the qml test failures in this MP? https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-clock-app/1363968-no-animation-secondshand-updates-every-second/+merge/234618
<nik90> 3:45 PM <fginther> elopio, the tests pass on the utopic host, but not on the trusty host. Points to something in the host environment effecting the running of xvfb, but not sure where to start
<nik90> 3:47 PM <fginther> nik90, I saw the MP you mentioned failing with qml errors. I don't have an immediate idea on what to start poking at, looking for advice from elopio ^
<nik90> 3:47 PM <nik90> fginther: ack, I will follow the conversation
<balloons> we are running on a trusty host? why?
<nik90> fginther: ^^
<fginther> balloons, it's a released OS. the build is done under a utopic chroot
<balloons> ahh, gotcha
<nik90> fginther: is this something new that could be causing the failures?
<balloons> I'll have a look in a bit
<fginther> balloons, nik90, I think it's possible libllvm is broken. This job passed about 10 days ago with libllvm3.4_1%3a3.4.2-3ubuntu2, and failed on the next build with libllvm3.5_1%3a3.5-1ubuntu1
<nik90> hmm true
<fginther> balloons, nik90, but that doesn't explain while it is building on the utopic host (which is still under a pbuilder)
<dpm> popey, have you had the chance to file that bug about music app and the scope being consistent with the artist thumbnail?
<popey> dpm: bug 1378278
<ubot5> bug 1378278 in unity-scope-mediascanner (Ubuntu) "Inconsistent artwork between scope and app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378278
<dpm> perfect, thanks popey
<popey> np
<vitimiti> Hi
<kenvandine> ahayzen, mhall119: i have a branch proposed to fix that ContentItem.move bug
<ahayzen> kenvandine, awesome thanks :)
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/lp1373086/+merge/237459
<kenvandine> you can try the debs
<kenvandine> worked for my hub-importer example
<ahayzen> kenvandine, i'll likely get round to it tomorrow if thats ok, so i download the debs from the output.zip correct?
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> if the move fails, it does a copy
<ahayzen> kenvandine, cool thanks for doing this :)
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> sorry i didn't get to it sooner
<ahayzen> no worries
<kenvandine> my list of criticals never really gets shorter...
<ahayzen> hah
<dpm> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/tagger/i18n/+merge/237473
<mihir> renatu: i'll test pacakge before i go to bed and update you with my comments.
<davmor2> nik90: if you set an alarm and you remove the usb cable does the alarm go off for you if the phone is suspended?
<davmor2> nik90: hmm so it does go off just 2 minutes late :(
<nik90> davmor2: hmm, can you consistently reproduce it?
<davmor2> nik90: I'll have a proper look tomorrow really late now I needz sleepz
<nik90> davmor2: sure, gnite
 * ahoneybun pushed his app to the store
<mihir> renatu: it works like charm :D
<mihir> renatu: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1311165/+merge/237142? i didn't approve this i don't know why Jenkins is failing though
<renatu> mihir, nice, now we need to make sure that alarms still working
<renatu> mihir, check if the indicator is using the correct time too
<mihir> renatu: it shows on correct time , i created an event for 2:30 AM and it shows correctly. http://imgur.com/NvgA4Y1
<renatu> mihir, events created on google are correct synced? :D
<renatu> mihir, editing events created on google get updated with the correct time?
<mihir> renatu: i created an event from app, it got synced properly i modified event on GC and it again synced correctly.
<renatu> mihir, nice thanks
<mihir> renatu: thank a lot for this :) it'll make calendar app for useful.
<fginther> nik90, balloons, I still cannot find why ubuntu-clock-app is running into these qlm test failures
<fginther> nik90, balloons, as this is a blocker, we can disable the failing build and rely on the build that occurs as part of the autopilot test job
<nik90> fginther: I guess, I will ensure that the next 5-6 MPs that are waiting to go in will have their qml tests properly run before top-approving in any case.
 * ahoneybun wonders what MP's are
<nik90> fginther: did you try downgrading llvm to a lower version?
<nik90> ahoneybun: Merge Proposal
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> nik90, UbuntuBeginner is on the store!
<nik90> ahoneybun: oh cool, will check it out'
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahoneybun> big shout out to DanChapman for his code
<fginther> nik90, the qml tests do get run and must pass during the autopilot build and test job (see http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/746/consoleText )
<nik90> fginther: oh yeah...
<nik90> fginther: so I am a bit confused..why are we then running it twice?
<mihir> nik90: when you get time could you test renatu's patch for timezone?
<fginther> nik90, historical reasons. the build jobs were around from the beginning, then the autopilot jobs were added and we just never removed the original
<nik90> mihir: I can do it tomorrow early morning
<mihir> nik90: thanks.
<nik90> fginther: ok, so out of 2 blockers, 1 can be solved by disabling the failing build.
<fginther> nik90, right
<ahoneybun> nik90, QML Row: Cannot specify left, right, horizontalCenter, fill or centerIn anchors for items inside Row. Row will not function.
<ahoneybun> nik90, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8517532/
<ahoneybun> mhall119, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8517532/
<ahoneybun> mhall119,  QML Row: Cannot specify left, right, horizontalCenter, fill or centerIn anchors for items inside Row. Row will not function.
<mhall119> ahoneybun: quite right, Row is a layout-manager, so you can't specify positioning of it's children
<ahoneybun> so what should I do?
<mhall119> what are you trying to do?
<ahoneybun> center 2 buttons for different sizes
<ahoneybun> talk to popey in pm about it
<mhall119> ahoneybun: within the column?
<ahoneybun> the buttons are not fitting right
<ahoneybun> it is a row within a column
<fginther> nik90, I turned off the ubuntu-clock-app-utopic-amd64-* jobs until the issues can be resolved. Please let me know if you have any MPs that need rebuilding.
<fginther> nik90, this is only to get past the complete failure of the qml tests
<ahoneybun> popey, I'm going to update my branch in a min with some changes thanks to mhall119
<popey> awesome
<ahoneybun> popey, I need help on making a branch other then trunk for my app though
<ahoneybun> I want to push my final code into the 1.0 branch
<ahoneybun> and devel into the trunk as normal
<ahoneybun> popey, lp:ubuntu-beginner
<ahoneybun> a series sorry
<ahoneybun> does it work popey ?
<popey> not tried.. lemme see
<ahoneybun> ok need to know to push it to 1.0 release :)
<popey> ahoneybun: http://imgur.com/UAyAeO0
<popey> you can't read the news sites inside those buttons very well
<ahoneybun> looks like half success
<popey> and UWNL should be UWN
<popey> IMO
<ahoneybun> yea true
<ahoneybun> I could put them on a new row
<ahoneybun> most likely will had a new site or two anyway
<popey> right, bed time
<popey> nn
<ahoneybun> darn popey
<ahoneybun> lol
<snizzo> hey, any pioneer here?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-08
<ahoneybun> popey, new icon! http://imgur.com/8QzAPno
<zsombi> nik90: ping
<justCarakas> o/ good morning all
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, ping
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Octopus Day! :-D
<akiva-thinkpad> JamesTait, yes, happy octopie day
<JamesTait> akiva-thinkpad, octopie? Is that like 8 * 3.14?
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<akiva-thinkpad> it doesnt mather.
<vitimiti> Hi
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, morning
<vitimiti> Morning, akiva-thinkpad
<brendand> akiva-thinkpad, JamesTait - it's this right? http://lilybowman.files.wordpress.com/2014/04/octopie.jpg
<JamesTait> brendand, whoa!
<brendand> i didn't make it
<JamesTait> brendand, no, but you brought it to my attention, and that's enriched my life. :)
<brendand> JamesTait, mine would probably end up like this: http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/originals/f4/0b/d8/f40bd8641817e171f3588a8a73d618b8.jpg
<nik90> zsombi: pong
<vitimiti> Is there a way to make the emulator less tall? I have to change workspaces to see it all
<zsombi> nik90: I can confirm that there's no signal coming from EDS when an alarm/todo reminder expires. But I know that datetime indicator doesn't do changes on EDS events yet...
<JamesTait> brendand, ah well, you'd get credit for effort and it'd still get eaten. ;)
<nik90> zsombi: yeah, there's a bug about it already requesting i-dt to disable or delete one-time alarms when they are triggered
<zsombi> nik90: but...
<zsombi> nik90: I'm also afraid that EDS qtorganizer backend doesn't watch EDS for changes either...
<nik90> zsombi: oh, that's trange
<nik90> strange*
<zsombi> nik90: if I change an alarm todo in Evolution calendar, I don't get that change notified in the test app :/
<nik90> zsombi: I can check with renatu if that's intentional or a bug
<nik90> zsombi: may be that use case didn't come up before
<zsombi> nik90: there're signals in QOrganizerManager, those should be handled...
<dpm> popey, could you see if one of the file manager devs would be interested to get assigned bug 1378709 ?
<ubot5> bug 1378709 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Cannot use File Manager as a content picker" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378709
<dpm> we're now using file manager to get content for a bunch of apps, and it's quite visible
<zsombi> nik90: at some point IO will give you a toolkit build to test some changes I'm making on Alarms services...
<zsombi> nik90: trying to simplify it a bit...
<nik90> zsombi: I am not sure how to install toolkit on phone, would be you be providing a armhf build?
<zsombi> nik90: yep
<zsombi> nik90: make it writable, get the ppa and update or get the .deb packages and install
<popey> dpm: yes, I think carlos has been looking at this, and will bring it up with him.
<nik90> zsombi: yup that I will do
<dpm> thanks popey
<nik90> next up akiva-thinkpad pong
<nik90> popey: Can you test bug 1378639 pls..
<ubot5> bug 1378639 in Ubuntu Clock App "Failed to launch clock app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378639
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, ah yah so as far as I know; behaviour on height animations don't work with columns
<akiva-thinkpad> I tried it before, and was perplexed
<akiva-thinkpad> but it makes sense because you can't exactly set the height of a column
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: you don't need to set the height of column because it is automatically set to childrenRect.height
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: but yeah I face the issue as well
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: I will search online for a solution and if not ask on stack overflow
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, I wonder if its something future qml versions could add.
<akiva-thinkpad> might be good to ask the developers of the qml stack
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways for the code I had it in; its not terribly invasive. At worst; two extra lines of code.
<popey> nik90: sure
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: true
<popey> nik90: i believe ubuntu-app-launch was updated in the image....
<nik90> popey: tbh I have noticed that message in the qa dashboard for some images now...but I figured it might be a qa issue since I couldn't reproduce it on my end.
<nik90> popey: but with latest image, I can reproduce it
<nik90> popey: here's an example http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/272:20141007:20140929.1/10831/ubuntu_clock_app/1809753/
<nik90> image 272 Mako QA Dashboard
<popey> hmm
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, question; I installed the click package of the calendar on my emulator, but because its already installed, when I open it up, its the old version
<akiva-thinkpad> how do I make sure I open the right version?
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: try searching for the calendar app, that should refresh the app scope and let you launch the new one
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<akiva-thinkpad> mmmm no potato
<akiva-thinkpad> how do I close an app
<akiva-thinkpad> I think its opening what I already had open.
<akiva-thinkpad> nvm
<akiva-thinkpad> flick down
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, http://filebin.ca/1d0jqRMDFI6w a video showing why I made the expansion to 10. there is also a bug at the end of the video, wondering if I shoudl report it
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: ah okay, makes sense..that looks good
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: does the bug at the end of the video exist with trunk? Can you check
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, sure
 * nik90 brb
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, having a hard time replicating this bug
 * akiva-thinkpad wonders if was due to lag
<akiva-thinkpad> yah can't replicate it.
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: then you need fix it in your branch ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, no; I mean, I can't replicate it in my branch
<akiva-thinkpad> or the calendar app
<akiva-thinkpad> Ive seen it before, just occassionally
<nik90> ah
<akiva-thinkpad> I think it has to do with hiding toolbars
<nik90> eh what toolbars?
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, sorry headers
<akiva-thinkpad> the hiding headers with the flickables
<nik90> could be
<nik90> DanChapman: ping
<DanChapman> nik90: Hey :-)
<nik90> DanChapman: hey, how is it going?
<DanChapman> nik90: it's going good thanks. Yourself?
<nik90> DanChapman: good, thnx :)
<nik90> DanChapman: I wanted to ask, is Dekko using http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Connectivity.NetworkingStatus/ ? The API you told me about?
<DanChapman> nik90: no not yet i have the code ready. I just can't get libconnectivity-qt1 to install in a click chroot. It completely screws up everytime. I still need to try figure out what is going on before i file a bug.
<nik90> DanChapman: ah you are using the c++ library instead of the qml api
<nik90> yeah I was having some issues and was curious if you hit the same issue with the qml api
<DanChapman> nik90: i've tried both. talking about the qml plugin it didn't seem like it was on the device when i tried it
<nik90> DanChapman: ah, it just made it in on image 76 RTM Mako.
<nik90> DanChapman: however I am getting apparmor denials. I will see if I can debug it
<DanChapman> oooo i might have to try that again then. It's a critical i want rid of :-)
<nik90> :)
<nik90> DanChapman: do you mind trying http://paste.ubuntu.com/8520196/ on your utopic desktop if you got it.
<nik90> DanChapman: since it doesn't work for me on the desktop as well.
<nik90> it says file:///home/ubuntu/TestConnectivity/main.qml:18 Element is not creatable. -> Referring to the NetworkingStatus{} element
<DanChapman> nik90: sure just gonna make a coffee first :-) just noticed my mug is empty O.O
 * DanChapman runs to the kitchen
<nik90> :)
<DanChapman> nik90: im getting the same "Element is not creatable."
<DanChapman> Wellark hey :-) ^^ any ideas
<nik90> DanChapman: I am talking to Wellark in ubuntu-touch :0
<DanChapman> lol
<Wellark> DanChapman: wasn't that working before?
<Wellark> you were using it, right?
<nik90> DanChapman: ^^
<DanChapman> Yeah the qml plugin seemed to work/run fine on desktop but it wasn't on the device last time i tried. I'm still stuck with the dependency issues for libconnectivity-qt1-dev in the click chroot. I'm just tried it again now and it seems libconnectivity-qt1's dependencies are pulling a completely different qt stack and it dies with a fatal on unityscopes3
<DanChapman> Wellark: ^^
<Wellark> Mirv: --^ !!!!
<Mirv> !!!
<Mirv> DanChapman: "libconnectivity-qt1" is Qt 4's Qt Mobility era packages
<Mirv> sorry, delete that
<Wellark> Mirv: oh, really?
<Wellark> we might have a package name conflict...
<Mirv> someone has named an Ubuntu package likte that :S
<Wellark> Mirv: well.. me..
<Mirv> I mixed with "libqtconnectivity1" which is confusingly close, and is Qt 4 era package
<Wellark> Mirv: so, ubuntu connectivity-api is creating following packages:
<Mirv> I don't see anything specifically wrong with installing libconnectivity-qt1-dev, other than this confusion
<Wellark> libconnectivity-qt1 libconnectivity-qt1-dev qml-module-ubuntu-connectivity connectivity-doc
<Wellark> Mirv: are we safe?
<Mirv> Wellark: re: ^ "it wasn't on the device", qml-module-ubuntu-connectivity should probably be added to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.utopic if it isn't pulled otherwise
<Mirv> Wellark: yeah no problem with names, but I do wonder about that "pulling a completely different qt stack" thing
<nik90> Mirv: it has been added to the device from rtm image 76 onwards
<nik90> yesterday to be precise
<Mirv> nik90: awesome
<Wellark> oh,
<Wellark> oh!!
<Wellark> right.
<Mirv> DanChapman: do you have any details on which kind of different qt stack libconnectivity-qt1 seems to pull in, and have you checked nothing refers to this confusingly named "libqtconnectivity1"?
<Wellark> the documenatation was not updated
 * Wellark headdesk
<Wellark> revno: 20 [merge]
<Wellark> author: Albert Astals <albert.astals@canonical.com>
<Wellark> committer: CI bot <ps-jenkins@lists.canonical.com>
<Wellark> branch nick: connectivity-api
<Wellark> timestamp: Tue 2014-08-26 17:16:46 +0000
<Wellark> message: Make NetworkingStatus a singleton
<Wellark> This way it can be used from various places of an app without having to worry creating lots of them or to pass the information down  Approved by: Antti Kaijanmäki
<Wellark> so, yeah..
<Wellark> It's not creatable
<nik90> oh..:) so how does one use it?
<Wellark> DanChapman, nik90: sorry..
<nik90> Wellark: no worries,
<DanChapman> Mirv: libconnectivity-qt1-dev has unmet bdeps on qtbase5-dev and what i mean by qt stack seems more than that for libconnectivity-qt1 see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8520492/
<Mirv> DanChapman: wow, why on earth does it do that..
<Wellark> actually..
<Mirv> DanChapman: I fear my click chroot knowledge is lacking.
<Wellark> the documentation was updated
<Wellark> the web page is out of sync
<Mirv> Wellark: are you into click chroot:s & friends, could you try to replicate Dan's experience?
<Mirv> or maybe bzoltan zbenjamin ^ see pastebin
<Wellark> DanChapman, nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/connectivity-api/networking_status_singleton/+merge/232248
<Wellark> Mirv: no. I try to stay as far from them as possible
<nik90> Wellark: sweet,,, thnx a bunch.
<Wellark> nik90, Mirv: any idea who could update the public API web pages?
<nik90> Wellark: Should I ping mhall119 to update the docs if they are already update in the trunk?
<nik90> Wellark: -> mhall119
<Wellark> DanChapman: seems like your chroot is missing the whole Qt dev stack
<Mirv> DanChapman: bzoltan: zbenjamin: re: that Dan's pastebin, it looks like it among else tries to remove :armhf packages and apparently install x86 packages to its place, including all of the x86 stack. is it that installing packages in click chroot is simply not supported, and the ubuntu connectivity support should be baked in to the chroot:s instead?
<Wellark> DanChapman: what Mirv said --^
<Mirv> DanChapman: this is just guessing, but you could try apt-get install libconnectivity-qt1:armhf
<Mirv> I'd prefer not to say more as a click chroot newbie
<Mirv> if that works, then it's more like the armhf should be correctly set as the default when inside the chroots
<Mirv> I fear that command won't work however, if there are no apt sources.list lines referring to the ports archive
<DanChapman> Mirv, nope that doesn't work "libconnectivity-qt1:armhf : Depends: indicator-network:armhf (>= 0.5.1+14.10.20140819) but it is not going to be installed"
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, hey on the new events page; how about we remove the title "Guests", because its already indicated by the button, and then move the button to the bottom of the flickable considering it is expanding, and we don't want to push down the other elements?
<akiva-thinkpad> i'll show you a screenshot in a bit
<akiva-thinkpad> it would save about 3gu of vertical space
<snizzo> popey: Are you still delivering pioneers tshirt? :)
<akiva-thinkpad> sniff* I wish I was a pioneer :(
<popey> snizzo: mhall119 might be ☻
<snizzo> ah ok :) I'm waiting mine :)
<DanChapman> Wellark: The singleton works fine so i'll just use that for the time-being.
<DanChapman> Mirv: where should i file a bug for this?
<snizzo> mhall119: should I ask you for the shirt? :)
<Mirv> DanChapman: I'd need zbenjamin's / bzoltan's input on that too.. or maybe if you file under https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu they can delegate it to eg. click or wherever it belongs
<Mirv> I agree procedures like that should be doable inside click chroot
<Mirv> DanChapman: so unless you get any new info from them, just file under there and they'll take it from there
<DanChapman> Mirv: sure will do. Thanks for your help :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, nik90 Besides the orange on the button (I am taking that out); how does this look? http://filebin.ca/1d1Xb9dvOFIM/Cast-_00002.mp4
<akiva-thinkpad> The animation was harder than it looked as I had to standardize the code to make it work well with an animation.
 * akiva-thinkpad loves Item {} components
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, could you ping me when you have 5 minutes please? :-)
<zbenjamin> DanChapman: hey what you are trying?
<akiva-thinkpad> To whoever reads this, dpm popey balloons or mhall119  http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/ needs updating.
<DanChapman> zbenjamin: i'm trying to install libconnectivity-qt1/-dev in my click chroot but i'm hitting missing build dependencies and this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8520492/  when trying to install
<zbenjamin> DanChapman: of course you are installing the wrong architecture packages
<zbenjamin> DanChapman: apt-get install libconnectivity-qt1:armhf
<DanChapman> zbenjamin: i tried that as Mirv suggested and hit "libconnectivity-qt1:armhf : Depends: indicator-network:armhf (>= 0.5.1+14.10.20140819) but it is not going to be installed"
<zbenjamin> DanChapman: what happens if you do apt-get install indicator-network:armhf ?
<DanChapman> zbenjamin: indicator-network:armhf : Depends: python3-xdg:armhf but it is not installable
<DanChapman>                            Depends: unity8:armhf (>= 8.00+14.10.20140806) but it is not going to be installed
<ahayzen> popey, ping
<popey> ahayzen: pong
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: thanks
<ahayzen> popey, my branch landed \o/ so can you build a new click from lp:music-app/remix ?
<popey> awesome
<popey> sure
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> popey, do u want me to tell you what has changed? or update the readme ?
<popey> ahayzen: that would be handy
<ahayzen> popey, are we going to keep the old readme stuff for the old clicks or just replace each time?
<popey> I'll push that down http://pad.ubuntu.com/MusicAppReadMe
<ahayzen> popey, so do i repeat all the things from the previous or just the diff ?
<popey> just what's new
<ahayzen> ok
<ahayzen> popey, think thats it
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, congrats
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, heh thanks at least the cardview can now be tested by folks :)
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen what do you think of this look? its the calendar app http://filebin.ca/1d1Xb9dvOFIM/Cast-_00002.mp4
<popey> ahayzen: thanks!
<akiva-thinkpad> is the orange button too much? I guess if you don't know; I shrunk down the UI a bit, eliminating some dividers and labels
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, looks good but tbh i don't know what changes i'm looking at as i haven't dabbled with calendar recently ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, I guess its more to the sense; does anything catch your eye as looking off
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, ah ok :) ... erm i don't think so but probably best to talk to the calendar guys or nik90
<ahayzen> or does nik90 = "a calendar guy" these days?
<akiva-thinkpad> I think i'll push it as is.
<akiva-thinkpad> yep
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir though mostly I think
<nik90> ahayzen: no no I am a clock guy :) helping calendar when I have *more* spare time than usual
 * nik90 goes back to some bug fixes
<ahayzen> ugh the new volume up/down pauses music :/
<ahayzen> nik90, hehe
<ahayzen> Ok so who works/worked on the new volume up/down notification and where do i report bugs?
<nik90> popey, ahayzen: Btw we now have individual audio roles volume control...meaning even if you have the phone volume to mute, you will still hear the alarm :)
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah i noticed weird things happening with my volumes ;)
<nik90> ahayzen: talk to rsalvetti and charles later on in the day..
<ahayzen> nik90, only issue is as u increase/decrease volume it make the 'pop' sound..but playing that sound causes the music to stop :P
<ahayzen> nik90, guess it isn't using the right role
<nik90> ahayzen: it dynamically adjust the volume of the role which is active at that point
<nik90> ahayzen: so if alarm is ringing, then it will reduce/increase alarm volume
<ahayzen> nik90, yep
<nik90> otherwise multimedia I guess
<nik90> ahayzen: my point being it is using the right role
<popey> nik90: wow, thats awesome!
<ahayzen> but pressing up/down volume should not pause music lol
<popey> heh
<ahayzen> they should be using the alert role for that 'pop' sound
<nik90> ahayzen: that's something you need to talk to jdhopp
<nik90> ahayzen: if they use alert role, then the volume buttons will change the alert role volume
<nik90> and not the phone/alarm volume
<charles> nik90, if I understood you and rsalveti yesterday, indicator-datetime is now out of the loop wrt volume
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah there was a debate in a bug somewhere .. basically all audio uses multimedia by default..which means if it plays it stops music/other multimedia... me (and others) think it should be alert by default so it doesn't interrupt things and you consciously have to set it to multimedia
<nik90> charles: this is regarding indicator-sound
<charles> nik90, ahh ok, that's all rsalveti's work, thankfully :)
<nik90> charles: lol :)
<ahayzen> charles, so i'm playing music... i change the volume using the keys... it makes that 'pop' sound when that sound is played it stops the music.. i assume because the pop sound is also using the multimedia role
<charles> ahayzen, I'd be the third choice to answer that question, behind rsalveti and ted
<ahayzen> charles, i'll wait for rsalveti then :)
<charles> both of them have done a significant amount of hacking on i-sound in the last few months
<charles> ahayzen, sorry I couldn't help you more :)
<ahayzen> charles, no worries :)
<ahayzen> popey, thanks for uploading, did you get any feedback from anyone?
<rpadovani> mhh, I'm not able to update apps on phone from uni. What ports does ubuntu touch use to do the update?
<popey> not yet ahayzen
<ahayzen> rpadovani, mine aren't updating either just sitting at 0%
<ahayzen> popey, cool ... so its perfect then? ship it! lol
<popey> Yes!
<popey> rpadovani: ahayzen go to system settings and remove then re-add your u1 account
<ahayzen> popey, ah
<ahayzen> popey, an error message would have been nice ;)
<popey> yeah, it's known.
<ahayzen> popey, yeah that worked thanks :)
<rpadovani> popey, here too
<popey> \o/
<snizzo> rpadovani: hai ricevuto la maglietta ubuntu pioneer tu?
<rpadovani> snizzo, yap
<rpadovani> snizzo, try to ping popey or mhall119 if you haven't yet
<snizzo> yeah, popey told me to ask mhall119, which is probably afk
<mzanetti> dpm: meeting?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: you here?
<dpm> mzanetti, ah, sorry, I forgot to reply to rpadovani's e-mail, and I thought he wouldn't be there
<rpadovani> mzanetti, as I said in my mail, I'm at uni until 18:30
<rpadovani> I think my professor will not be happy if I start to talk during her lesson :D
<dpm> mzanetti, I'm happy to change the time. The only thing I've got this week is rpadovani's branch - he did some changes and it'd be great to re-review it
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah, I'm reviewing those, needs some fixing still
<mzanetti> dpm: I would have used the time to have a chat about the new website and how it affects the app
<rpadovani> mzanetti, wil we do this Friday afternoon. Could work for you?
<dpm> mzanetti, I'm happy to jump on the phone for that, but we can perhaps see if we can find a time that works for rpadovani
<rpadovani> will*
<dpm> rpadovani, what time would work for you on the Friday?
<rpadovani> dpm, this Friday, all afternoon, In general, all day
<ahayzen> kenvandine, just did a first run of your content-hub fix and it looks good :)
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> please comment on the MP
<ahayzen> jdstrand, this was one of the ones i can ignore right? Oct  8 15:08:16 ubuntu-phablet dbus[1551]: apparmor="DENIED" operation="dbus_bind"  bus="session" name="org.freedesktop.Application" mask="bind" pid=4739 profile="com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.634"
<dpm> rpadovani, when does "afternoon" start for you? I think different people have different concepts :)
<mzanetti> dpm: rpadovani: fridays I'm busy from 14:00 till 17:00
<ahayzen> kenvandine, will do just gonna double check things :)
<dpm> ok, that rules "afternoon" out
<kenvandine> ahayzen, thanks!
<ahayzen> kenvandine, thanks for the fix :)
<kenvandine> np
<dpm> mzanetti, if we cannot arrange a time for this Friday, let's have a chat e.g. tomorrow morning you and I about the new site. I had blocked the time for today's call for something else
<rpadovani> dpm, mzanetti well, tomorow morning could work for me too, between 9 and 12
<rpadovani> *tomorrow
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> dpm: perfect time :)
<dpm> ok, cool :)
<rpadovani> dpm, mzanetti great, see you tomorrow, have to go, I have 1% of battery :D
<dpm> oh, good luck with that :)
<mzanetti> heh
<ahayzen> kenvandine, commented thanks :) do you have any ETA to when this will land?
<ahayzen> suppose it has to land in rtm before we can make the switch in the store actually :/
<kenvandine> Elleo, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/lp1373086/+merge/237459
<Elleo> kenvandine: sure
<kenvandine> Elleo, thx
<rpadovani> aha. Found a wall plug!
<dpm> mzanetti, rpadovani, have a look at the top apps in the ubuntu store scope :)
<rpadovani> wonderful! Hope to have some better reviews now :-)
<rpadovani> dpm, I think you have to upload new screenshots with new design :-)
<dpm> rpadovani, that's exactly what I was thinking :)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, ping
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, yap, I think I found a bug in the broswser app and maybe also a fix, but I want to hear your opinion. So, if you do a double touch on the menu button, it opens the menu twice
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, and I suppose that is because the flag that the menu is open is set after the end of the animation
<rpadovani> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/webbrowser/Chrome.qml#L145
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, does it make sense?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, that sounds right, although I don’t think the problem is with setting the flag after instantiating the component, but rather with not checking whether the menu is already open before instantiating it
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, would you mind filing a bug report, and attaching a patch to it? I’ll gladly review it
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, sure, I'll do this night
<popey> nik90: how do you keep your emulator image up to date?
<popey> do you just destroy and recreate?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, thanks!
<nik90> popey: yup I just overwrite it
<popey> hm, okay
<popey> seems wasteful.
<nik90> popey: just takes a lot of network bandwidth
<nik90> s/just/yeah
<popey> and you have to setup u1 again
<nik90> why?
<nik90> I mean, I use it just install and launch apps through qtc
<popey> if you want to test install from the store
<popey> right
<nik90> yeah for store you need to
<popey> nik90: you do i386 or armhf?
<nik90> i386
<nik90> armhf emulator should be deprecated
<ogra_> how would you test armhf binaries then ?
<nik90> ogra_: well if you use qtc, then it should build i386 alongside your app and push that as a click package to the emulator
<popey> yeah, or apps that have a binary component
<popey> e.g. spoify
<popey> *spotify
<ogra_> nik90, that wont help at all if you have a compiler involved the binaries can be different per arch
<nik90> ogra_: but if you use 3rd party library binaries that are armhf then yes you would need the armhf emulator
<nik90> ogra_: but the armhf emulator is so slow, isn't it?
<ogra_> as long as it is only QML you are indeed fine
<ogra_> the armhf emulator is unusable
<nik90> ogra_: well clock has c++ plugins which need to be built on run time
<ogra_> but it still fulfils a purpose nontheless
<nik90> ogra_: and qtc builds them before running on the emulator
<nik90> but yeah as I said before 3rd party binaries will be an issue then
<popey> The xamarin studio keynote was interesting. They are implementing an "Android Player" which is x86 Android 'emulator' http://xamarin.com/android-player
<nik90> ooh cool
<ogra_> well, not sure how well that would work with our container model
<nik90> I would love some options like landscape mode, different devices, OTA updates to the emulator etc etc etc...
 * nik90 waits for the above
<ogra_> landscape mode works ?
<ogra_> as do many other things if you use the right key combos
<nik90> ogra_: is that a question, or you are use it works?
<ogra_> i know it used to work
 * nik90 tries
<ogra_> i never touch the emulator unless i must though
<ogra_> but the android key combos surely all work
<ogra_> so you should be able to rotate
<nik90> ogra_: this is what happens in landscape https://imgur.com/gMsXUFd
<nik90> ogra_: the apps don't rotate..while the physical device frame did
<nik90> may be the sensors haven't been connected
<ogra_> yeah, so landscape works :P
<nik90> hehe
<ogra_> i know i tested that when making the edge theme
<ogra_> snesors is probably worth a bu
<ogra_> g
<ogra_> but i think there might be one open already
<mihir> nik90|AFK:
<mihir> nik90: you got chance to test renatu 's MR ?
<nik90> mihir: crap, I totally forgot about it. Will do it now. Do you have the link?
<mihir> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1311165/+merge/237142?
<nik90> thnx
<renatu> nik90, mihir I found a problem with alarms I am working to fix that
<nik90> oh ok
<mihir> renatu: ahh okay.
<nik90> renatu: ping me when you got a fix and deb pkg to test
<renatu> nik90, just noticed something. Why the alarm count down disappear after a while
<nik90> renatu: disappears?
<renatu> this is the most annoying thing on android :D. I always enable and disable my alarms just to know how much time I have
<nik90> renatu: ah that
<nik90> renatu: my friend you're gonna love https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/12-alarm-list-design-spec/+merge/237177
<nik90> renatu: for one-time alarms we will always show the remaining time to alarm
<nik90> for repeating alarms, we will only show them for 5 secs when you enable it
<nik90> otherwise it will hide the days the alarm repeats on
<renatu> nik90, whyyyyyyy?
<renatu> this is sad :(
<nik90> renatu: besides in the bottom edge title, we now show the time to the next active alarm
<renatu> I only have repeating alarms
<nik90> renatu: wouldn't the bottom edge title showing the time to the next closest active alarm suffice?
<renatu> yes this will help :D
<nik90> renatu: that will land in https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/13-next-alarm-bottomedge/+merge/237188
<nik90> renatu: this is why I needed your bottom edge hint help which we fixed :)
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: pin
<nik90> renatu: I should release a new clock app this friday (if jenkins is fixed by then)
<renatu> great
<mihir> nik90: it would be great if we can get push notification of an alarm before say few hours :P
<nik90> mihir: shouldn't that only happen for calendar events?
<mihir> nik90: i just noticed that on Android, it helpls like, i am already awake and just want to off  that alarm
<nik90> well it ain't gonna happen for rtm or ota-1 for sure
<mihir> yeah just had it my mind so pass it on your head
<nik90> it will sure leave my head...better submit a bug report so that I can track it for post-rtm and check with the designer
<mihir> nik90: need your input on this reviewing this MR , https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-calendar-app/assortment-of-fixes-to-newevents/+merge/237429
<mihir> nik90: i feel that dropdown shouldn't be open up by default right?
<nik90> mihir: actually it doesn't look that bad considering we have the space available to show it.
<nik90> mihir: also it retracts automatically after you select it
<mihir> nik90: can you try editing event ?
<nik90> at first I wasn't too happy, but after the video it looked okay
<mihir> i just tried on device, but i feel on editing this , it's annoying , like i just want to change recurence and i want to scroll to the bottom
<nik90> mihir: it should not be expanded by default when there are other options chosen in that page.
<nik90> let me try first
<mihir> nik90: it does though.
<nik90> that can be easily fixed
<mihir> nik90: like this http://imgur.com/EQ3rBYe
<nik90> in that screenshot what repeat option is selected?
<nik90> It looks like "Once" is selected, but if that is the case, then Recurrent Events Ends shouldn't be shown
<mihir> nik90: it screenshot Mon-Wed-Fri is selected
<nik90> why does it show a down arrow there instead of a tick?
<mihir> nik90: i am not sure on that though.
<mihir> nik90: did you try on devic e?
<mihir> nik90: did you try on device?
<nik90> I can reproduce it on the emulator, looks like an upstream bug
<nik90> but anyways
<nik90> so when you open the "Repeat" page, if the options have already been chosen by the user, then it shouldn't be expanded by default
<nik90> but if you are opening the "Repeat" page for the very first time, then I think it is okay to have it expanded by default
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, pon
<mihir> nik90: yeah, that can be done.
 * akiva-thinkpad should uninstall reddit
<akiva-thinkpad> what a waste of time
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: in your MP, can you ensure that when you open the "Repeat" page, and the options are already selected by the user previously, then the option selectors shouldn't be autoexpanded.
<nik90> if no options were selected, then it looks okay to have them expanded by default
<nik90> you need to figure out how to do this :)
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: i just figured out that after testing that on device, i'll provide you more comments as i test it more,
<rpadovani> Does anyone know which package I need to install to have QtGui/private/qopenglcontext_p.h ?
<rpadovani> I'm trying to run webbrowser
<rpadovani> hey kenvandine, could you please help me? :-) I'm trying to run make for webbrowser app, but seems I miss a package. Do you know what have I to install? Unfortunately in the README there is nothing :(
<rpadovani>  QtGui/private/qopenglcontext_p.h: No such file or directory
<kenvandine> rpadovani,  try this... apt-get build-dep webbrowser-app
<rpadovani> kenvandine, thanks, worked :-)
<kenvandine> rpadovani, np
<akiva-thinkpad> !remind
<ahoneybun> popey, ping
<popey> ahoneybun: wassup?
<ahoneybun> popey, can you try my latest code to see if it work please :)
<popey> where is it?
<ahoneybun> lp:ubuntu-beginner
<popey> looks good ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> awesome!
<ahoneybun> btw I made a new icon popey
<ahoneybun> popey, http://imgur.com/a/brLcG
<popey> nice
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahoneybun> popey, you think it is ready this time to upload?
<popey> ahoneybun: your app, you decide ☻
<ahoneybun> popey, I just to make sure it works right (at least displaying
<rpadovani> popey, hey, could you help me with a string please? I need to say something like 'We found at least another Evernote account, but it isn't authorized to work with this app yet. For security reason, you've to click to the button under this text and authorize this app to use the account'.  How could I write this in a proper English? :-)
<popey> ok
<popey> "Reminders is not authorised to use your Evernote account. Authorise it by tapping the button below."
<rpadovani> popey, thanks :-) Could this work also if there is an account already authorized in a listview, and this text and the button under it?
<popey> yeah, i think so
<rpadovani> mardy, could you take a look to bug 1374432 please?
<ubot5> bug 1374432 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "displayName is an empty string" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374432
<jdstrand> beuno: hi! can you pull in the latest click-reviewers-tools?
<beuno> jdstrand, to the store?
<jdstrand> beuno: yeah
<davmor2> popey: rpadovani: the less technical sounding version would be "Reminds is not connected to your Evernote account" (button below reads) "Connect to Evernote"
<davmor2> reminders even
<rpadovani> davmor2, but it's in a screen where you can choice between multiple accounts, someone authorized, someone no
<davmor2> rpadovani: ah okay
<jdstrand> beuno: sigh, I'm gonna need you to pull another change, but give me a minute
 * jdstrand notes we need a better way to update data/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu.json
<jdstrand> oh good the url didn't change
<jdstrand> beuno: ok, just make sure you have 271
<jdstrand> hmm, maybe that isn't so good. the cached file isn't updating
<beuno> jdstrand, I need IS, so I'll probably need to wait to tomorrow, is that ok>
<beuno> ?
<vitimiti> Hi
<jdstrand> beuno: yes, that's fine
<jdstrand> beuno: we just need to make sure the ubuntu-push-helper checks are in place at your earliest convenience
<ahoneybun> hey vitimiti
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-09
<bmatusiak> hi
<bmatusiak> anybody working on the proposed dev of ubuntu touch?
<TS> Hello?
<TS> Hello World!
<mihir> TS hey
<justCarakas> o/ good morning all
<dpm> mzanetti, hey, not bad, Tagger already translated into 15 languages ;) https://translations.launchpad.net/tagger
<justCarakas> what does tagger do ?
<justCarakas> because it isn't translated to dutch, I wouldn't mind helping with that
<nik90> justCarakas: https://launchpad.net/tagger
<nik90> app for QR code reader
<justCarakas> nice
<mihir> dpm: you around ?
<mzanetti> dpm: nice :)
<mihir> ahh that's nice , at what stage the app is ?
<mihir> nik90: ^^
<nik90> no idea
<nik90> I just read the project description
<mihir> okay :)
<dpm> mihir, I am, but I'm a bit busy for the next couple of hours. If you've got any question, please feel free to ask it directly instead of pinging first
<rpadovani> mzanetti, hey, I'm reviewing your branch. Looks good, just some little type here and there, I'll leave inline comments. But one thing is broke the count() of tags: add a tag from website and assign to a note, refresh with pulldown, the new tag appear in the list, but the tag count reports 0, and I have to restart the app to have '1'
<mihir> dpm: question was regarding splash-screen , are we unblocked , if we remove _X-Ubuntu-Splash-Title= ?
<dpm> mihir, what do you mean by unblocked?
<mihir> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/calendar-splash/+merge/237319
<dpm> mihir, I still don't understand
<mihir> dpm: the splash merge was blocked because of bug https://code.launchpad.net/bugs/1377896 , translation issues
<rpadovani> mzanetti, tldr; the tags.refres() doesn't refresh the count property
<rpadovani> well, NotesStore.refreshTags();
<dpm> mihir, that bug does not block the merge. Neither the current splash nor the splash in that MP are translated, but they will be once the fix for that bug lands
<dpm> that is, there is nothing blocking the MP to land
<mihir> dpm: okay popey ^^
<mihir> dpm: thank you :)
<dpm> mihir, and afaik, we can remove _X-Ubuntu-Splash-Title= if it's the same as Name
<dpm> but that's the theory, I guess we'll have to try :)
<dpm> popey, music remix branches now on http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/
<mihir> dpm: okay thank you . i'll do that.
<mzanetti> rpadovani: ah, thanks for the testing!
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yeah, note things down in the MP
<dpm> mzanetti, rpadovani, I'll be there in 2 minutes
<rpadovani> cool
<davidcalle> zbenjamin, hi
<zbenjamin> davidcalle: hey
<davidcalle> zbenjamin, I know this is very fresh, but when can we expect the qtcreator "reviewtasks" fixes to be released?
<zbenjamin> davidcalle: its in landing already, today or tomorrw
<davidcalle> zbenjamin, awesome :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Fire Prevention Day! :-D
<rpadovani> hey oSoMoN, could you ping me when you have 5 minutes for a query, please? :-)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, ping
<vitimiti> Hi
<nik90> balloons, fginther: Will the jenkins focus issue for clock app be resolved today? (pretty pls :) )
<nik90> rpadovani: hey, I remember you having university classes this afternoon, Can you help me with some code reviews when you are back home?
<rpadovani> nik90, sure, after 18:00 I think
<rpadovani> nik90, or 2night
<nik90> rpadovani: cool, thnx..just give me a ping then
<rpadovani> sure
<mzanetti> dpm: hey, I approved the bouncing progress indicator
<mzanetti> dpm: can you test this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/multipleAccounts/+merge/237682
<dpm> mzanetti, sure, I'll give it a go as soon as I've fixed UOA on my phone
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, ping
<DanChapman> hey, what does this 'ota' & 'ota-1' mean that i'm seeing in bugs and bug-tags? I presume it's a post-rtm thing?
<akiva-thinkpad> DanChapman, hmmm good question
<DanChapman> popey: ^^ care to enlighten me with your wordly knowledge :-)
<popey> over the air update post-RTM
<popey> things we expect to ship really soon after release
<DanChapman> popey: ahh ok then, makes more sense now. Thanks !! :-)
<dpm> hi zbenjamin, it seems I can no longer run Reminders on the emulator due to some click review tools check failures - I think you had a fix for this about to land IIRC? Do you know of any workaround in the meantime? http://i.imgur.com/jOitaqG.png
<zbenjamin> dpm: yes if you don't need debug output
<zbenjamin> dpm: are you on trusty or utopic?
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, I presume you know how to install them manually?
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, I know how to get around that; nik90 showed me
<zbenjamin> dpm: if you are on utopic, the silo7 contains your solution
<dpm> zbenjamin, I'm on trusty on this PC
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8506701/
<zbenjamin> dpm: or that https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools-development
 * akiva-thinkpad is not sure if that is what you need.
<zbenjamin> dpm: i think bzoltan pushed the newest fix to it
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, I know how to manually install click packages, but that's not what I'm trying to do - I appreciate the help, though
<zbenjamin> dpm: yeah the development ppa should have the fix
<akiva-thinkpad> Okay sorry :P Its probably to you like me telling you how to use sudo apt-get! of course you know!!!
<akiva-thinkpad> :D
<dpm> zbenjamin, hm, I thought I was using the development PPA already and I was up-to-date, let me re-check
<zbenjamin> dpm: the package is only 50 mins old
 * nik90 is on trusty and checks as well
<nik90> zbenjamin: it is in
<dpm> zbenjamin, do you know the cause of the failures, though? Why does it not recognize i386 as a valid arch, and where does that debug policy (which is not in my .apparmor file) comes from?
<dpm> aha, yes, apt-get update shows some new qtcreator packages :)
<zbenjamin> dpm: the debug policy is injected by QtC so it can reroute stdout and stderr
<zbenjamin> dpm: the i386 arch i don't know, the review tools consider it as invalid arch
<dpm> ack
<dpm> zbenjamin, ok, I've installed the new QtC, but it still does not launch the app. The only difference now is that 2 of the previous errors are demoted to warnings, but still it doesn't install and run the click
<zbenjamin> dpm: the problem with the debug policy is, it would be much nicer if i would inject it after the package has built. But its not so trivial and would make the app startup even slower
<zbenjamin> dpm: thats weird
<zbenjamin> dpm: how is the branch called again?
<dpm> zbenjamin, bzr branch lp:~rpadovani/reminders-app/multipleAccounts
<nik90> zbenjamin, dpm: Clock had the same error msg for the i386 issue, but after the update it works as expected. I got a dialog asking if I wanted to ignore the message and then it worked
<nik90> dpm: did you see tht dialog?
<zbenjamin> nik90: but you get the dialog because of the policy you use, there should be still a error listed
<dpm> nik90, no, no dialog after updating QtC, closing it, restarting it and rerunning the app
<nik90> zbenjamin: the i386 issue is listed as a warning, not a error anymore
<zbenjamin> nik90:  ok, i had to filter that in the plugin ;)
<nik90> the only real error is the use of "calendar" which is available only for vetted applications
<zbenjamin> nik90: can you check the new devices page? does everything look alright to you?
<nik90> (which clock is)
<dpm> nik90, yeah, I saw that too, I get a warning now, but no dialog
<nik90> dpm: and it still doesn't run on the emulator or phoen for you?
<dpm> nope
<zbenjamin> dpm: building
<nik90> zbenjamin: wow you changed the device details page quite a bit
<zbenjamin> nik90: yep :)
<dpm> zbenjamin, also, the devices page has some black squares on my PC: http://i.imgur.com/71KKvb4.png
<zbenjamin> nik90: do you see black squares also ?
<nik90> zbenjamin: no I see no icon at all, https://imgur.com/5q1dToe
<nik90> zbenjamin: so at first I didn't know they were clickable
<nik90> https://imgur.com/wzS5mUW
<zbenjamin> weird ... probably i should include the icon then
<dpm> zbenjamin, oh, it lost the kit. I've got no kit assigned to my emulator. Let me see if that fixes it
<Orphis> Hey there!
<Orphis> I'm working for Spotify, trying to improve the Linux client and implement proper media key support
<Orphis> But I'm hitting a bug in dbus-cpp documented here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dbus-cpp/+bug/1378807
<zbenjamin> dpm: it starts for me but i had to choose the reminders2 run configuration
<zbenjamin> dpm: since it creates a executable the default cmake plugin also creates a (sadly) invalid runconfig
<Orphis> Has anybody any experience with that library? Knows the bug? Has any idea on how I could fix the issue?
<dpm> seb128, perhaps you can point Orphis to the right person? ^^
<Orphis> That would be awesome
<ogra_> Orphis, tvoss is your man :)
<dpm> zbenjamin, yeah, I'm familiar with that bug. I seem to remember fixing that was blocked on not all project types using kits, but I'm not sure if I recall correctly. Are we in a better position now to fix that "extra run configs" bug?
<zbenjamin> dpm: no, fixing it would break all other cmake projects
<zbenjamin> dpm: or refactoring the QtCreator API
<zbenjamin> dpm: right now there is no way to choose tell the QtC API that the cmake runconfigs are not compatible with our kits
<zbenjamin> dpm: i probably can take another look at it later .. maybe i missed something before
<zbenjamin> dpm: nik90: do you get any errors on the console because of the icons?
<nik90> zbenjamin: 1 sec, let me open qtc via console
<zbenjamin> nik90: just paste the log somewhere i'll sort it out
<dpm> zbenjamin, thanks. I think it'd be good to talk about it at the sprint. It currently makes for a bad developer experience, as running apps is a bit of a hit and miss. It happens to me all of the time, but because I know I have to switch run configs, I just do it. But the first time it happened to me I was quite confused and thought the SDK was broken. I could imagine most app developers don't know about the issue and are equally confused
<zbenjamin> dpm: agreed
<seb128> dpm, Orphis: what library?
<zbenjamin> dpm: but most app devs will not hit it because we have only qml based templates, it happens only when you build your own main.cpp
<Orphis> seb128: dbus-cpp; tvoss is on the issue already :)
<nik90> zbenjamin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8526422/
<zbenjamin> dpm: but it sucks that is true
<seb128> Orphis, right, that's the right guy for your questions I think ;-)
<zbenjamin> nik90: looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1371509
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1371509 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Icons black in gallery from krillin #45" [Critical,Fix released]
<dpm> zbenjamin, well, I don't have stats as to how many devs write QML vs C++. I think QML still wins C++ at this time, but we might have a different picture when we start selling devices
<zbenjamin> dpm: agreed
<Orphis> seb128: Yup, he gave me some awesome support already :)
<nik90> zbenjamin: hmm that fix is going to be released into trusty though :/
<akiva-thinkpad> hey check this out http://2buntu.com/touch/device-art-generator/
<zbenjamin> nik90: yeah i most likely will have to work around by putting the icons into the qrc
<zsombi> nik90: ping, are you destroying any Alarm data that you get using AlarmModel.get() function?
<nik90> zsombi: destroy? Not that I can recall.. I don't remember calling alarm.clear() except for in the qml tests
<zsombi> nik90: alarm.reset() only clears the alarm data, does not delete it
<nik90> zsombi: to delete an alarm I do, var alarm = alarmModel.get(i); alarm.cancel()
<zsombi> nik90: that's fine
<nik90> zsombi: ok, other than the 2 above methods, I don't do anything to destroy alarm data
<nik90> tbh I am not how to do it either way
<zsombi> nik90: :)
<zsombi> nik90: alarm.destroy() dould do the job.... however you shouldn't do that EVER!!! I'll put that in teh doc ;)
<nik90> zsombi: lol
<nik90> zsombi: if it should never be used EVER, why are you exposing it in the docs, or were you sarcastic about it?
<zsombi> nik90: did I say should NEVER be used?
<nik90> zsombi: isn't shouldn't do that EVER and NEVER the same thing in this context? :P
<zbenjamin> nik90: can you check if libqt5svg5 is installed for you?
<nik90> zbenjamin: sure
<zsombi> 15:21 zsombi: nik90: alarm.destroy() dould do the job.... however you shouldn't do that EVER!!! I'll put that in teh doc ;)
<zsombi> nik90: from this I'd understand that I should never destroy the returned object...
<nik90> zbenjamin: yup I have it, Installed: 5.2.1-1
<zbenjamin> t1mp: ^
<t1mp> nik90: and /usr/share/icons/suru/actions/scalable/view-expand.svg exists for you?
 * nik90 checks
<nik90> t1mp: nope I don't have it
<zbenjamin> nik90: is suru-icon-theme installed?
<nik90> zbenjamin: yup
<nik90> zbenjamin: I have the suru folder and the icons in it
<zbenjamin> ok then those files are new :/
<nik90> but that particular icon I cannot find
<zbenjamin> means i need to ship em
<t1mp> zbenjamin: or the icon theme needs to be updated on trusty
<nik90> zbenjamin: wouldn't backporting ubuntu-suru-icons be easier?
<nik90> after all it is just a icon theme
<zbenjamin> t1mp: i would vote for that !
<zbenjamin> t1mp: but it requires a SRU still
<zsombi> nik90: otoh, a delegate can use the "model" role to access the Alarm object, so in cases where the actions are performed on the delegate, there's no need to use the get() function to retrieve the Alarm reference
<nik90> zsombi: oh yeah, I could just have done model.cancel() and that would work as well?
<zsombi> nik90: and that is even documented
<zbenjamin> t1mp: except we backport it ourselfes in the ppa
<zsombi> nik90: yes
<nik90> zsombi: tbh I don't remember why I did what I did there
<zsombi> nik90: perhaps because in the early phases teh "model" role wasn't there
<nik90> I suppose
<nik90> zsombi: I noticed I can access the alarm properties in a delegate by just doing "type, name, date" etc...couldn't I hence just do cancel() instead of model.cancel() ?
<zsombi> nik90: no, because a model can only export roles, cannot export slots
<nik90> zsombi: ah .. ok
<zsombi> nik90: those you can access now are roles
<zsombi> nik90: for convenience the roles are named same way the Alarm properties
<zsombi> nik90: "model" role is a QML-is way to expose teh Alarm object itsemf ;)
<nik90> ah yes true
<dpm> bfiller, have there been any issues with the camera recently that are pending landing? It used to work pretty well, but on the last couple of weeks, starting or using the camera on mako either freezes the whole UI or reboots the device
<beuno> jdstrand, it is done.
<akiva-thinkpad> jhodapp, oh hey the music-app designer is here
<akiva-thinkpad> ah shame ahayzen and vic arent online
<akiva-thinkpad> jhodapp, question: Ahayzen and I were discussing the choice to not have a album label on the now playing page, and we decided that it would lead to a bug in cases where no bug was defined.
<akiva-thinkpad> what say you?
 * DanChapman just sat here and did all the en_GB translations for dekko. "Apparently" you have to click "Save & Continue" after each page and not just "Next". 
 * DanChapman starts again
<akiva-thinkpad> jhodapp, this is a comparison between really the two styles.
<akiva-thinkpad> http://i.imgur.com/k15ifrw.png
<akiva-thinkpad> jhodapp, this one is better http://i.imgur.com/daNXXMQ.png
<dpm> rpadovani, good work with the multiple accounts branch! I've reviewed and added a commend with some design suggestions: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/multipleAccounts/+merge/237682
<jdstrand> beuno: thanks!
<rpadovani> dpm, thanks! I haven't freeze on desktop switching account. About the dropdown, I'm not sure to understand what you mean: you *need* to go to online account settings to authorize an account, for security reason
<rpadovani> it's impossible that an app could choose to use an unauthorized account
<dpm> rpadovani, yeah, I understand that. What I mean is that when you tap on the option, it should go to online accounts, rather than using the Add account button for that
<rpadovani> dpm, ah, understood!
<dpm> sorry, that was perhaps not too clear on my drawing
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi
<mzanetti> hi mivoligo
<mivoligo> mzanetti: just wanted to let you know I've added 5 new levels and sent a merge proposal
<mzanetti> mivoligo: cool, thanks
<mzanetti> will look at it tonight
<mivoligo> mzanetti: feel free to rearrange them :)
<jdstrand> beuno, sergiusens, bzoltan: hi! do you guys know the status of fat packages these days? like, does the store handle them right? does the sdk? does installing on the device?
<beuno> jdstrand, the store does, yes
<jdstrand> beuno: what will the store do if it gets an i386 only package (assuming that the click-reviewers-tools says that is ok). it will be accepted but devices won't see it because the arch doesn't match?
<beuno> jdstrand, correct
<beuno> the reverse case is common, where the emulator is i386 and a lot of packages aren't visible because they are armhf
<jdstrand> beuno: right now the scripts don't consider i386 as valid, but it was pointed out to me that makes it difficult for the sdk to deploy on the emulator, so I was thinking of adjusting that
<jdstrand> yeah, true
<bfiller> dpm: it's related to the location service
 * beuno nods
<jdstrand> (and then that reminded me of fat packages in general)
<bfiller> dpm: camera is trying to instantiate it at startup and it's either hanging or crashing
<bfiller> dpm: working on a fix
<jdstrand> s/in general//
<beuno> jdstrand, a while back, I saw them in use, but had to be built manually
<sergiusens> jdstrand: it is handled
<beuno> I guess stats by arch is something I should add
<jdstrand> sergiusens: and specifying 'multi' in the click manifest is the way, correct?
<sergiusens> jdstrand: I have a long overdue task to make click buddy auto build for the aches in the manifest (creating a fat if necessary)
 * jdstrand is verifying the click-reviewers-tools
<sergiusens> jdstrand: arch: ["i386", "armhf"]
<sergiusens> jdstrand: or was it "architectures"? (but you get the point I hope :-)
<jdstrand> I do
<dpm> ok, thanks for the update, thanks bfiller
<dpm> kalikiana, how do I override the translation domain if I want to use something different than app id?
<dpm> where and how should I specify i18n.domain?
<kalikiana> dpm: either set i18n.domain to set the default, for example in the MainView's Component.onCompleted
<kalikiana> or use i18n.dtr("bla", "domain")
<dpm> kalikiana, thanks. The second one is not an option, so I think the first should work. mzanetti ^
<dpm> kalikiana, can i18n.domain be set in main.cpp too?
<kalikiana> dpm: UbuntuI18n* i18n = &UbuntuI18n::instance(); i18n->setDomain("domain");
<dpm> jdstrand, it seems that the c-r-t have started throwing errors not detecting i386 as a valid architecture. As an example, this click: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.latest_i386.click - is this a known bug?
<dpm> zbenjamin, a question: does QtC injecting the debug policy in the click package mean that if I publish a click generated with QtC to the store, it will fail the upload? I.e. it will have the 'debug' policy in it, which is not allowed
<zbenjamin> dpm: thats why we have the publish page, if you create it there it will be clean
<dpm> zbenjamin, I don't quite understand. Do you mean that QtC creates two types of click packages, depending on whether you press the Play button or use the Publish page?
<zbenjamin> dpm: thats what i mean
<dpm> oh
<jhodapp> akiva-thinkpad, I'm not the music-app designer :)
<jhodapp> akiva-thinkpad, I'm the backend guy for media
<akiva-thinkpad> jhodapp, didn't you do the remix design?
<jhodapp> akiva-thinkpad, nope
<akiva-thinkpad> o_o sorry :P
<akiva-thinkpad> ... who the heck was it then...
<akiva-thinkpad> I could have sworn it was you :P
<jhodapp> akiva-thinkpad, I forget, but ahayzen should be able to tell you
<renato___> mihir, nik90 , ok we got approved from SDK guys (thanks zsombi ) https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/save-alarms-in-local-time/+merge/237598
<renato___> mihir, nik90 could you test eds branch again, and check if all still working: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-1311165/+merge/237142
<renato___> nik90, you will need SDK branch to test alarms ^^
<zsombi> renato___: could you confirm that eds backend does not send itemChanged() signal when the eds data is changed due to non-organizer initiated change?
<renato___> zsombi, what do you mean? For example if I change the item with evolution app you do not get the change on QtOrganizer?]
<zsombi> renato___: yes
<renato___> zsombi, it should works (, I will test it
<renato___> zsombi, after my current meeting
<zsombi> renato___: ok, just drop me a mail, I
<zsombi> I'll be away soon
<zsombi> renato___: aaah, no, it does work!!!!!!!!!!!!
<zsombi> renato___: awesome ;)
<mihir> renato___: :woot: awesome
<mihir> renato___: thanks a lot :)
 * mihir hugs renato___ :D
<renato___> \o/
<nik90> zsombi, renato___ : Awesome. Please give me a an hour or two to thoroughly check both the MPs together with the clock app.
<fginther> nik90, frantically working on it now
<nik90> fginther: sry for the rush,
<fginther> nik90, no worries, it needs to be fixed
<mhall119> kenvandine: is there something blocking https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/lp1373086/+merge/237459 from landing?
<kenvandine> mhall119, yes... it FTBFS in the silo
<kenvandine> because it now has translations... imported from LP :)
<kenvandine> Elleo has a branch
<kenvandine> mhall119, so soon
<dpm> nik90, is bug 1376513 something that needs to be fixed in the clock app or somewhere else on the platform?
<ubot5> bug 1376513 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarm volume should use the stream-restore dbus api available in pulseaudio" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376513
<nik90> dpm: clock-app
<nik90> dpm: I will try to get that implemented this weekend
<dpm> ok, thanks
<dpm> awesome :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: ah cool
<nik90> zsombi, renato___: Works good. Tested clock app with both the MPs. I commented in the MPs.
<renato___> nik90, thanks
<fginther> nik90, balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/sync-bottomedge-sep08/+merge/236604 passed \o/
<balloons> oO
<fginther> nik90, balloons switched out the WM from fvwm to xmonad
<nik90> fginther: woohoo yay..thnx
<balloons> fginther, awesome. Yea, I found xmonad worked great locally in tests, as it autofocused the window on launch
<nik90> fginther, balloons: I presume the xmonad change is only for clock jenkins? or for jenkins as a whole?
<fginther> balloons, I wish I had discovered that fvwm was in use a few days ago, became a real simple update
<fginther> nik90, this does apply to all testing at this time
<balloons> fginther, ohh.. heh, so a wm was already running, just not a useful one
<balloons> either way, this is good stuff
<nik90> fginther: cool, this should make the testing environment more comparable to the user environment
<balloons> yep yep
<fginther> balloons, exactly :-), although I have some fondness for fvwm
<fginther> balloons, thanks for doing the investigation on the WM to use
<mzanetti> popey: hmm... this is interesting: http://i.imgur.com/EFBoFAH.png
<popey> i have had that
<popey> its submitted and you can go in and manually to the rest of the steps
<popey> bueno ^
<m-b-o> DanChapman: Hi, are you around?
<balloons> m-b-o, hey ,how are you!
<m-b-o> balloons: fine, thanks and yourself?
<balloons> excellent
<m-b-o> balloons: started the weather app with this new cpp extension for TimeZones. No way to get the app started out of QtcReator, do you know?
<balloons> m-b-o, what do you mean get the app started?
<balloons> m-b-o, this? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-weather-dev/ubuntu-weather-app/timezone-plugin/+merge/237613
<nik90> m-b-o: You need to open the CMakeList.txt file in Qtc, and if the cmake file has been properly configured, you should be able to run it fine by qtcreator. Qtc will automatically build the plugin when you press the green run button.
<m-b-o> balloons: wll, that didn't happen. I'Ve followed the steps in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/README.developers to get it run
<rpadovani> nik90, ping for review
<nik90> rpadovani: hey, let me grab the MPs
<balloons> m-b-o, so you are a-ok now then?
<nik90> rpadovani: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/+activereviews
<nik90> rpadovani: You need to start from 10-alarm-change onwards..
<nik90> rpadovani: ignore the top 2
<m-b-o> balloons: if there would be a way to star the app from QtC, it would be cool to do so
<rpadovani> nik90, gotcha
<nik90> rpadovani: Also you don't need to review the qmltest files in those MPs. They have already been looked at by elopio.
<rpadovani> thanks elopio :D
<nik90> rpadovani: and finally, these Mps are for the release tomrrow..so not required to complete the review tonight if you are busy
<rpadovani> nik90, nah, itś ok
<nik90> cool, thnx mate
<nik90> rpadovani: don't top approve yet, since I need to update the debian changelog and also merge trunk (trivial stuff) which I am doing one by one. I will top approve once I do it.
<rpadovani> nik90, gotcha
<rpadovani> nik90, https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/11-remove-utils/+merge/237047/comments/583292
<nik90> rpadovani: cool, will fix
<nik90> rpadovani: fixed the comment in the above MP ^^
<rpadovani> nik90, https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/12-alarm-list-design-spec/+merge/237177
<nik90> rpadovani: ah I did the code so since if the text is hidden, it still calls alarmUtils.get_time_to_next_alarm(model.date - localTime) which is unnecessary cpu wastage. hence when the alarm is disabled, I give it a static text.
<rpadovani> nik90, makes sense
<rpadovani> nik90, done
<nik90> rpadovani: btw no need to code review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/14-sync-listitem-actions-oct5/+merge/237189. It just syncs up with upstream code which was already reviewed. If you want you can just test on phone to see if it caused any regressions
<nik90> rpadovani: cool, thnx a lot
<nik90> rpadovani: I am merging them one by one as they are dependent on each other and so jenkins cant merge them all at once
<rpadovani> nik90, you're welcome. I left a little comment on 13 about another way to implement an if, that IMO is better, but they are tastes :-) Anyway, I approved it
<nik90> rpadovani: I am taking a look atm
<nik90> popey: shall we start the clock meeting?
<popey> nik90: sorry, didn't realise we had an overlap! lets
<DanChapman> m-b-o hey :-) have you managed to get it to run? sorry i havn't had a chance to get back to looking at dholbach's packaging changes. It was working before that just jenkins wouldn't have any of it.  I'll branch it now if you are still having issues
<m-b-o> danChapman heyho! :) Yes, got it run. But not out of Qtc, though.
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, ah how goes it?
<dpm> m-b-o, what's the issue you're having with getting it to run? How are you trying to get it to run?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, hey good thanks afternoon lectures today :) lol
<m-b-o> dpm: Using the TimeZone Extension in QML and run it from within QtC fails.
<m-b-o> dpm DanChapman " module "TimeZone" is not installed"
<DanChapman> m-b-o it's just run straight off the bat from QtC for me. Ahh... i still have the TimeZone plugin installed from last time.
 * DanChapman gets rid of that
<m-b-o> I'Ve followed http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/README.developers than and that works, but outside of QtC
 * dpm reads doc
<dpm> m-b-o, ah, so the issue you're having is to run the weather app + plugin from QtC! Sorry, I thought it was the other way round. What's the error you are getting?
<m-b-o> dpm  " module "TimeZone" is not installed"
<ahayzen> balloons, in response to your comments this mp was waiting for someone to review it... at the time my url-dispatcher had decided music:// should open facebook lol and victor was/is unable to use adt ... https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/add-url-dispatcher-tests/+merge/233840
<dpm> m-b-o, ok, so it's not finding the module in the expected location. Are you running it on a desktop kit or on the emulator?
<m-b-o> dpm desktop
<DanChapman> m-b-o: dpm ok so looking at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-weather-dev/ubuntu-weather-app/timezone-plugin/view/head:/plugins/CMakeLists.txt#L26 seeing as no -I plugin/path/TimeZone is being passed to qmlscene apart from the $@ then would it not be looking for the plugin in ${QT_IMPORTS_DIR}/TimeZone and not ${QT_IMPORTS_DIR}/qt5/qml/UbuntuWeather/TimeZone/
<dpm> m-b-o, DanChapman, the other issue is that with reminders, terminal and file manager, where we've got this same setup, we have a rule in cmake that copies over the compiled plugin to the build directory, and adds the build directory to the list of locations where the plugin is looked for, so that you don't need to install it on the system. I'm not sure if that branch has that rule, I've not looked at it
<mzanetti> rpadovani: addressed all your comments
<rpadovani> mzanetti, see, I'm on it. Nevermind for layout of delegate, let do it in another branch
<rpadovani> mzanetti, about the message, I wrote the wrong thing: if you don't have any tag, and you go to the tab of tags, there isn't any message
<rpadovani> I think you have to add something here
<snizzo> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> snizzo: pong
<snizzo> mhall119: I'd like to know if I'll receive my tshirt for being a pioneer :)
<snizzo> ...
<snizzo> I'm losing faith...
<snizzo> brb
<mzanetti> rpadovani: done
<mihir> popey: you wanted me to revoew ubutu_title from splash MR , correct?
<popey> mihir: no, i think it should still be there for now.
<mihir> popey: okay i recalled it, need to test from Calendar to Month view how does it go :|
<popey> yeah
<mihir> security_template_exists (apparmor-push.json): specified unsupported template 'ubuntu-push-helper' , need to install anything?
<jdstrand> mihir: what version of click-reviewers-tools do you have? you need 0.15
<mihir> jdstrand: how do i check that?
<jdstrand> apt-cache policy click-reviewers-tools
<mihir> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8528803/
<mihir> okay i need to upgrade my click-reivew tools
<jdstrand> yeah
<mihir> this one too regarding that correct, 👎 error: security_template_push_helper(apparmor-push.json): template is not 'ubuntu-sdk' ?
<jdstrand> if I understand your question, yes, you want to use the ubuntu-push-helper template in apparmor-push.json
 * mihir upgrades
<balloons> rpadovani, ping
<rpadovani> balloons, pong
<balloons> rpadovani, calculator doesn't seem to save calculations anymore between runs. It should be saving them right?
<rpadovani> balloons, after you swype them up, yes
<rpadovani> balloons, r329 works well on mako devel, where are you testing?
<rpadovani> balloons, do you have any output log?
<balloons> rpadovani, I'm playing with it on the desktop atm
<balloons> rpadovani, ahh I see.. heh
 * balloons notes we should have a test for that
<rpadovani> balloons, mhh, what's wrong? I'm able to save them also on desktop
<balloons> rpadovani, right.. I am too. I was just confused
<rpadovani> balloons, popey says that the app will be redesigned soon :-)
<balloons> fginther, ping
<balloons> fginther, check out the giant calculator :-) http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/814/artifact/ubuntu_calculator_app.tests.test_simple_page.TestSimplePage.test_swipe_to_delete_calculation.ogv
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I forgot to mention I didn't update enemies waves in level.json files but you probably noticed that :)
<balloons> fginther, so did you set the size for the window?
<balloons> fginther, testing locally I set the xserver size to 400x600, and that emulated the phone size properly. If I left it as 1024x768 you get weirdness with xmonad on some apps
<fginther> balloons, :-( Let me fix that
<nik90> fginther, balloons: I saw it for clock as well, but it didnt affect the tests
<nik90> balloons: it seems clock test is failing on https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/12-alarm-list-design-spec/+merge/237177
<nik90> balloons: I didn't seem to make any change that part of the code. But I can reproduce the failure locally as well.
<balloons> nik90, ok, so how to fix?
<nik90> balloons: yeah I am not sure what changed. I need to upgrade my VM after like 3 months and run autopilot vis to see what changed
<balloons> nik90, so you feel it's legit or not?
<nik90> balloons: its certainly not jenkin's fault :)
<nik90> balloons: but the annoying part is that it fails at the very last step of the test http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/813/testReport/junit/ubuntu_clock_app.tests.test_alarm/TestAlarm/test_add_recurring_type_alarm_must_add_to_alarm_list_random_/
<balloons> nik90, ohh swipe to delete did change
<balloons> but it's been some time
<nik90> balloons: yeah but I am using custom swipe to delete (due to custom listitem with actions)
<nik90> balloons: the function it fails at is https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntu_clock_app/emulators.py#L519
<popey> balloons: you mentioned previously that someone (I don't recall who) might be able to help with AP tests for the new tab feature in terminal? https://code.launchpad.net/~flscogna/ubuntu-terminal-app/uri-and-tabs/+merge/237353
<balloons> popey, yes senan was going to work on it
<balloons> I've not seen him in a couple days
<mihir> jdstrand: hey i am still getting that error while build it , i upgraded my system and it shows it has 0.15  click-review tools.
<mihir> jdstrand: my bad error is different ,👎 error: security_template_exists (apparmor-push.json): specified unsupported template 'ubuntu-push-helper'
<jdstrand> mihir: hrmm, try 'rm ~/.cache/click-reviewers-tools/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu.json' and then try again
<mihir> jdstrand: that works , thanks :)
<nik90> balloons: quick question, I remember autopilot vis (long time) used to highlight an item in the UI when you click on the object tree items.
<nik90> balloons: do you know how to enable it?
<balloons> nik90, use autopilot3 vis
<nik90> ah thnx
<nik90> I should update the readme docs
<balloons> yea, I get confused sometimes too
<balloons> it's correct in the readme
<balloons> btw, I shamelessly modified it and using it for my calc mp :-)
 * nik90 looks silly
<nik90> balloons: lol
<nik90> balloons: I wrote that guide to help noobs like myself
<nik90> balloons: if you got some time, I need help debugging this clock failure together
<balloons> nik90, I would love to help, but I need to finish this work on calc first
<nik90> ok, I will try some things out meanwhile
<balloons> ahayzen_, you about?
<ahayzen_> balloons, yep
<balloons> ahayzen_, well, heh, technically I'm playing with the old music app so you don't care :-)
<ahayzen_> balloons, heh i have the job of syncing it with remix so i do care a little ;)
<ahayzen_> balloons, so what are you working on the old app for?
<balloons> ahayzen_, so I'm trying to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1379488
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379488 in Ubuntu Calendar App "apparmor denial during test runs for /home/phablet/autopilot/fakeenv/*/.cache/QML/" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> ahayzen_, as part of that, I'm going to be dropping support for patching home on the device
<balloons> well, I'd like to try and do that anyway
<ahayzen_> yep ... balloons note i have branches up ready to put confinement back in (which is yet to be testing with autopilot ;) )
<ahayzen_> balloons, ok so what would it do instead?
<balloons> ahayzen_, nothing. IT would be up to the test runner to make sure the device is clean during test runs
<balloons> I'll leave basic mocking for the desktop for now
<ahayzen_> balloons, so we would copy things directly into ~/Music ?
<balloons> ahayzen_, yep
<ahayzen_> balloons, so what would happen to all my music on the device?
<balloons> ahayzen_, nothing. the tests would fail though as-is
<balloons> you would need to run with adt-run to ensure you have a safe env setup
<balloons> ahayzen_, we'll be talking more about this in a couple weeks at the sprint, but here's the metabug for it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1376423
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1376423 in Ubuntu Application Launcher "There is no easy and future-proof way of starting an app in a clean environment" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ahayzen_> balloons, 'safe env setup' what does that involve does it create a new profile? or move all my music somewhere else or what?
<balloons> ahayzen_, I'm making these changes now, or thinking about it, because it's causing issues again in CI
<ahayzen_> oh yeah i remember seeing that bug
<balloons> ahayzen_, I would rather not do anything until we have a better plan in place, but just wanted to give you the heads up
<ahayzen_> balloons, is causing all those failures on utopic CI or is that something else?
<balloons> ahayzen_, yes
<ahayzen_> balloons, but RTM was fine at last check lol
<ahayzen_> balloons, ok so cut to the chase... what do we need to do to music-app autopilot then?
<joehannes> hey guys ... what's the normal way to create a db-driven ubuntu app with JS/HTML?
<balloons> ahayzen_, I'll propose mp's you needn't worry about it
<balloons> ahayzen_, we can keep the patch working by doing this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calculator-app/precompiled-qml/revision/333
<balloons> but I'm considering just gutting everything
<ahayzen_> balloons, ok thanks :)
<balloons> if I can get it to work
<balloons> nik90, alright, I can help you out for a bit
<nik90> balloons: ok so I am bit confused at the failure message I got
<nik90> AttributeError: Class 'AlarmDelegate' has no attribute 'swipe_to_delete'.
<nik90> when does that happen?
<nik90> I thought it was timing error. So I added a sleep(10) in between that time to confirm it
<nik90> but it is not a timing issue
<nik90> and the MP I linked shows the code diff to AlarmDelegate.qml which is causing them failure. I am certain that it didn't change anything related to swipe delte
<nik90> delete*
<balloons> nik90, it's not a timing issue. As it says it doesn't understand swipe_to_delete
<balloons> are you sure you have an instance of the object you think you do?
<nik90> balloons: I think I found the issue (but do not know the syntax to fix it)
<nik90> balloons: here is the old object tree in trunk https://i.imgur.com/L9uq0bx.png
<nik90> balloons: here is the new one
<nik90> https://i.imgur.com/SBIWRwY.png
<nik90> do you see the difference?
<balloons> can you expand the new one? but yes my guess is yo udon't have the object you think you do :-)
<balloons> so just tweaking a select is probably all we need to do
<nik90> yup the listitemwithactions object type got changed into AlarmDelegate object type
<balloons> there you are ;-)
<balloons> cool I'll assume you are sorted!
<nik90> yup :-)
<fginther> balloons, how are you forcing 400x600 resolution? X doesn't appear to like this for me
<nik90> balloons: quick question, in https://i.imgur.com/uuzd8wv.png, how do I refer to AlarmDelegate as a class type? Previously I did class ListItemWithActions(ubuntuuitoolkit.UbuntuUIToolkitCustomProxyObjectBase):
<balloons> fginther, you are using xvfb right? So -screen 0 400x600x24
<nik90> balloons: however doing class AlarmDelegate(ubuntuuitoolkit.UbuntuUIToolkitCustomProxyObjectBase): doesnt seem to do it
<fginther> balloons, ahh, these tests have always been using X
<fginther> k
<fginther> let's figure this out
<nik90> in the context of https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntu_clock_app/emulators.py#L519
<balloons> fginther, so locally I'm running like so http://paste.ubuntu.com/8529327/
<fginther> balloons, thanks, that helps
<rpadovani> balloons, seems your copy and paste has to be improved :P
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calculator-app/drop-fixtures/+merge/237848
<balloons> fginther, I based that on autopilot3-sandbox-run.. not sure if using that script directly would be helpful or not.
<balloons> rpadovani, ack, thank you.. pushed the fix
<rpadovani> balloons, good, do you mind if I wait until tomorrow to test it on device? I'm a bit tired right now
<nik90> rpadovani: btw I got an email about your webbrowser branch
<nik90> rpadovani: did you check with osomon before?
<balloons> rpadovani, if you can approve without it, I've been asked to get this fixed asap. Obviously you needn't say you tested on the device :-)
<nik90> rpadovani: last time I checked he said he wanted it to first land in the SDK before using it in the webbrowser app.
<rpadovani> nik90, sure, I'm working on implementing some feature for history, and your bugs will be fixed
<rpadovani> nik90, oh, well, we didn't talk of details of implementation, I'll ping him tomorrow
<rpadovani> balloons, ok, but if it will destroy the world is your fault, not mine :P
<rpadovani> balloons, you have a go
<balloons> rpadovani, ack
<nik90> fginther: hope this is not a bad time to ask, but if you look at http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-clock-app-ci/buildTimeTrend, after the WM fix, the build times have significantly increases from ~6mins to ~50mins. Was this expected?
<fginther> nik90, In this case, multiple ubuntu-clock-app-ci jobs all started at the same time, but the only one autopilot job could execute at a time, so most of that time was just waiting
<nik90> fginther: ah ok
<fginther> balloons, xvfb is setup now and passed the first few tests
<balloons> fginther, ack, awesome
<balloons> I'll try landing the calc mp
<balloons> rpadovani, any chance you are still around?
<rpadovani> balloons, maybe :-)
<balloons> rpadovani, one more quick calc mp.. I wanted to toss this in. It fixes the asserts so you get the proper result when there is more than one
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calculator-app/fix-ap-asserts/+merge/237874
<balloons> I want to get it merged and do a release so everything is fixed
<rpadovani> I'm on it
<balloons> rpadovani, I reverted the Screen.qml whitespace change hehe
<rpadovani> balloons, yes, your mr lgtm, and the implementation seems very elegant :-)
<rpadovani> balloons, ok, top approved, I think I'll go to sleep now, last 4 days were very intensive :D
<balloons> rpadovani, thank you much.. new calc for you in the morning ;-)
<rpadovani> \o/
<vitimiti> Bye
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-10
<joehannes> hey guys ... how does one persist state in an ubuntu html5 app?
<ahayzen_> balloons, did you want this to be reviewed? https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/music-app/fix-1379488/+merge/237866
<balloons> ahayzen_, not yet. music might be just fine to leave alone
<ahayzen_> balloons, ok i won't touch it :) do you want to comment/mark as WIP so other people don't try to review?
<balloons> ahayzen_, ack. done
<ahayzen_> balloons, cool thanks
<joehannes> hello???
<joehannes> how to persist in an ubuntu-html5/js-app?? the api doc doesn't show any file-api or something? is there actual access to the typical browser-localStorage???
<balloons> joehannes, all the js things you would normally expect are there
<joehannes> balloons: so, cool ... how to keep up if the docs are not there? is it webkit based/can I assume I can do everything I can do in Webkit?
<balloons> joehannes, did you see http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/html-5/?
<joehannes> balloons, I've been all over the place, couldn't find anything on DBs or Files
<balloons> joehannes, might be worthy of a question no matter what: http://askubuntu.com/questions/ask
<joehannes> balloons ... ok
<joehannes> thx
<balloons> joehannes, with qml you can use u1db or qt localstorage. I would expect localStorage to just work
<balloons> for html5 apps
<balloons> joehannes, so I would try it..
<joehannes> balloons: hmmm ... well. well. I don't know. I  expected some File API or at least some docs ...
<joehannes> anyway, I'm not really in a hurry, just playing around, so, asking the question now
<balloons> joehannes, basically what you see http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/html5/development/ is in addition html5 stuff.. so http://diveintohtml5.info/storage.html
<balloons> I haven't played much with the web stuff so I can't be more specific than that.. But more or less html5 apps should just work, and if you want some more platform goodies, that api should have you covered
<joehannes> balloons: sure, but that would mean the app container must be some kind of browser
<joehannes> balloonbs: for the usual JS-APIs to work
<balloons> joehannes, it's a container yes
<joehannes> balloons: but it is confusing me then that there is for example a cordova platform service "inappbrowser" ... what ... a browser in a browser?
<joehannes> balloons ... ok, so if you're sure then that's cool
<balloons> joehannes, it's quite possible my terminology is misleading you. I'm not a web dev
<joehannes> balloons ... ok. understood, so I'll make sure I'm not making wrong decisions
<balloons> a ubuntu html5 app runs in a web container. It has access to ubuntu themed widgets and ubuntu platform apis as well.
<balloons> however it is simply an html5 app, so everything you know about writing and making an html5 app applies
<balloons> but yea, askubuntu is a good place to ask.. and another time when other folks are around in here :-)
<nik90> balloons: can you trigger jenkins on https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/13-next-alarm-bottomedge/+merge/237188
<nik90> balloons: I am trying to fix the failure there
<balloons> nik90, sure.. friday release looking good?
<nik90> balloons: I hope so..I am just a bit frustated..autopilot is too fragile..breaks so fast
<nik90> In the AlarmPage.qml, I added one line of code 23	+ property var alarmModel, which changes the autopilot object type from Page11 to AlarmPage
<balloons> nik90, the Page11 bug is certainly annoying
<nik90> locally the tests fails with http://paste.ubuntu.com/8530309/
<nik90> not sure if it is my system, let's see how it runs in jenkins
<balloons> nik90, if it fails locally . . .
<nik90> i think it is because of my lxc container...
<nik90> I am checking again on VM
<nik90> balloons: it passes in the vm
<balloons> nik90, hmm
<nik90> balloons: well lxc acts up sometimes... full error log is http://paste.ubuntu.com/8530335/
<nik90> some weird shader failures
<nik90> yay jenkins passed
<slvn> Hi !
<slvn> I develop a native application for ubuntu touch. C/C++ application that talks to MIR and do opengl calls.
<slvn> I have two issues :
<slvn> the app menu bar still appears, so that I cannot use the full screen. (I cannot even know the size of availlable screen)
<slvn> and also forcing the orientation.
<slvn> so :
<slvn> 1/ is it possible to hide the "appmenu" (top status bar) in fullscreen ?? (or to know through MIR, the size of screen minus the appmenu
<slvn> 2/ is it possible to force the app to start in Portait or Landscape
<slvn> thanks for you hlep
<popey> slvn: i believe you can hide the top bar.. the camera does it
<popey> slvn: maybe look at http://launchpad.net/camera-app to find out how?
<popey> slvn: Saviq may know how also, I know you can do it in webapps, but don't know how with native opengl ones
<Saviq> slvn, there's no way yet to start in portrait vs. landscape, but yes you can make your app fullscreen, you just need to tell Mir you want that
<Saviq> it will be communicated to the shell and you'll get a fullscreen surface
<vitimiti> Hi
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy World Mental Health Day! :-D
<davidcalle> zbenjamin, hello, what could cause new scope projects on the SDK to only have the option to run tests and not the scope itself?
<zbenjamin> davidcalle: bug, fix is already in release, but you can workaround it: add this to your project file: set(UBUNTU_MANIFEST_PATH "manifest.json.in" CACHE INTERNAL "Tells QtCreator location and name of the manifest file")
<davidcalle> zbenjamin, which file?
<zbenjamin> davidcalle: CMakeLists.txt the toplevel one
<zbenjamin> davidcalle: then run cmake again
<davidcalle> zbenjamin, thanks, will try as soon as qtcreator has finished creating a chroot... :)
<slvn> Hi popey + Saviq.  So I tried the "mir_surface_state_fullscreen" the application start like before : almost fullscreen. There is the "appmenu" (the status bar with Clock, Wifi, Battery).
<slvn> if I remember correctly
<slvn> MIR allow to start fullscreen
<slvn> but the launcher add the app menu
<slvn> I think I remember that when the app was started from command line. I had a real fullscreen
<slvn> I have looked at the CameraApp. .. in setup()   http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk/view/head:/cameraapplication.cpp
<slvn>  ...       m_view->showFullScreen();
<popey> slvn: sorry, you've exhausted my knowledge on the subject..
<slvn> (also a little difference, my manifest.json is  sdk-14.04, whereas it is :     "framework": "ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2" for app camera)
<popey> use 14.10
<slvn> no problem, thanks for your help anyway !
<Saviq> slvn, you might wanna try #ubuntu-mir
<slvn> yep :)
<slvn> I will ask !
<slvn> Also, newbie question, setting framework to 14.10 say:
<slvn> WARNING:root:Ignoring missing framework "ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2"
<popey> ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2 is valid.
<popey> are you on 14.04?
<slvn> my PC is 14.04
<popey> that may be why, it is valid.
<slvn> "click framework list" shows only 14.04 frameworks
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8531785/
<popey> those are valid - on my phone
<Saviq> slvn, you need the sdk from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa if you want to target newer releases
<slvn> Thanks I will try !
<nik90> mzanetti: hey, Do you know the difference between mouseDrag(), mouseClick() and the functions in http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Test.TestExtras/ (touchDrag(), touchClick()) ?
<nik90> zsombi: ^^
<nik90> I also need to know how I can use those functions since by default it says those functions don't exist and I am using UbuntuTestCase with Ubuntu.Test 1.0
<zsombi> nik90: doesn't teh name tell it? :)
<nik90> zsombi: until now I have been using mouseDrag(), mouseClick() to do it. so why the new functions?
<zsombi> nik90: touchXXXX funcs produce touch events
<zsombi> nik90: because some components need to behave differently with touch
<zsombi> nik90: like text inputs
<nik90> ah ok
<zsombi> nik90: so we've added touch functions to the test
<nik90> I tried calling registerTouchDevice(), but it doesnt recognize that function on utopic.
<nik90> in the initTestCase() function
<zsombi> nik90: one essential behavior is that caret handler is not shown ever if there are touch events comming, pressAndHold is handled only on touch events, etc
<nik90> ah ok makes sense
<dpm> mzanetti, going through the reminders bugs, I see bug 1316800 - I remember on one of your latest branches you were fixing some warnings. Was that one of the ones you fixed?
<ubot5> bug 1316800 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Error messages: Cannot read property of 'undefined'" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1316800
<mzanetti> dpm: I don't think so
<dpm> ok, I'll leave it open, then
<mzanetti> dpm: but this is an easy one
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, tagged as 'bitesize' - if you've got some more context that could help someone fix it, we can add it to the bug. Also, now that content hub is working, do you think we could support music attachments and send them to the Music app to play?
<dpm> I meant *audio attachments
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah, but that's not so easy :)
<dpm> mzanetti, what would be the main difficulty associated?
<mzanetti> parsing the audio file from enml
<mzanetti> dpm: I did start with that, however I'm not exactly sure where I left
<nik90> mzanetti: it took quite a long time, but finally (relieved) your feature to show the time to the next active alarm on the bottom edge has been implemented and merged. Should release it today if testing goes well :)
<nik90> s/your feature/the feature you requested
<mzanetti> nik90: hehe, awesome :D thanks
<nik90> :)
<nik90> popey: I am preparing a click atm..I couldn't do it yesterday since I had several AP and qml test failures I had to fix
<popey> np, i was just about to ask.
<mzanetti> dpm: now that is weird
<mzanetti> dpm:  I was just fixing those warnings and restarted reminders for a couple of time
<mzanetti> dpm: was working fine the first few times, all of the sudden I got a notification that I can no longer access that account
<mzanetti> I deleted it and recreated it but always the same. as soon as I start reminders it will break down and mark it as invalid again
<nik90> popey: its in dropbox
<nik90> popey, dpm: A very trivial pot file update -> https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/pot-file-oct10/+merge/237938 pls approve
<dpm> mzanetti, hm, strange. Let me see if I can still access my account...
<mzanetti> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/suppress-warnings/+merge/237939
<popey> nik90: done
<nik90> thnx
<dpm> nik90, done (twice :)
<nik90> dpm: thnx
<dpm> nice one, thanks mzanetti
<dpm> popey, thanks for digging out the info about the UOA versions in promoted images. So you're saying that for utopic there won't be a promotion any time soon - how is "soon" in this context? Not in a few weeks? No promotions planned for utopic at all? And given that, and that the RTM promoted image has the right version, would you recommend to do the Reminders update as soon as the seeds change lands in a promoted (RTM) image?
<popey> dpm: i asked sil2100 about this earlier and he said we don't have resource to promote a utopic image
<popey> dpm: yes, I would push the click as soon as the seed lands
<dpm> ok, thanks popey, based on that, let's go for that plan
<popey> k
<dpm> rpadovani, I think you were using the utopic images - given that there will be no promotions any time soon, you might want to switch to the ubuntu-rtm images ^ :)
<nik90> dpm: he did so yesterday
<dpm> ah, cool :)
<nik90> dpm: I couldn't believe he was still usingn 243 :)
<popey> retro!
<popey> I remember those days...
<popey> back in.. September
<dpm> unbelievable how, at the pace that we're going, things get old in a few days...
<nik90> ;_
<nik90> ;)
<dpm> yeah, those were the days :)
<dpm> and on a higher design frenzy, the music app remix wins the "retro in a few hours" prize :)
<popey> also.. terminal
<popey> but thats a special kind of retro
<popey> Not only is the old design "old" and retro, the _new_ design is _older_
<ahayzen> popey, FYI i think the next click should be built when https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/remix-seeking-workaround/+merge/237669 https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/remix-songs-tab/+merge/237204 https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/remix-queue-list/+merge/237525 land, and note Victor is blocked by design on the last one as we are awaiting icons etc
<popey> ok
<nik90> popey: manual test results -> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gtjz3s76de0i162/results.html?dl=0
<popey> well thats fancy
<popey> i have tested it a bit and not found any problems so far.
<nik90> popey: the manual test suite will be provided as a click in the future for easier testing.. (courtesy of zyga)
<nik90> popey: that's why I didnt ask you to run that test suite yet
<popey> heh
<nik90|Lunch> popey: let me fix the last manual test failure before pushing to store. It is a genuine regression and must be fixed first.
<popey> ok
<popey> have your lunch first though ☻
<nik90|Lunch> yes :)
<rpadovani> popey, dpm nik90|Lunch you're 3 funny guys :D But yes, yesterday after the update to RTM I was all "Oh woooow"
<rpadovani> Anyway, camera tooks very looooooong time to start (3 minutes), is it a known bug?
<brendand> rpadovani, can you run top?
<rpadovani> brendand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8533056/
<brendand> rpadovani, hmm that looks ok
<brendand> rpadovani, did the spinner stop spinning when camera was launching?
<rpadovani> brendand, yap, after 2/3 seconds, and it freezes the phone. I have to wait for some minutes
<rpadovani> mzanetti, hey, are you here?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: have I ever been not here?
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> j/k
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I remember one day, was during the winter of '67 IIRC :P
<mzanetti> rpadovani: right.. I noticed the camera hang too on rtm
<mzanetti> rpadovani: seems to hang very low down, on the android side of things
<rpadovani> mzanetti, anyway, about your tag branch, it's awesome, but  I'm not sure on why did you comment out all actions
<rpadovani> in tags page I mean
<mzanetti> rpadovani: because I just copied over the notebooksPage. so they would do wrong things
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok. Last thing: +    objectName: 'notebooksPage'
<mzanetti> rpadovani: and because I didn't want to work on the ui more then required for testing the tags
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I think this could broke the autopilot, so fix to 'tagsPage', will take care of UI later
<mzanetti> I just commented it out because I figured it might be useful when properly working on the page
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yeah, good one. will fix
<rpadovani> mzanetti, wonderful, thanks! ping me when you've done and I'll top approve
<mzanetti> rpadovani: pushed
<rpadovani> wow
<mzanetti> dpm: so please don't do a release right now
<rpadovani> mzanetti, text conflict
<mzanetti> dpm: we should properly get the tags ui done before releasing next time
<mzanetti> ouch :)
 * mzanetti merges
<rpadovani> mzanetti, does change something in cmake? All our last branches have modify to the .pot file
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I think dpm set that up
<mzanetti> rpadovani: pushed
<rpadovani> mzanetti, do you want to wait to have UI improvement before merge that one?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: do you plan to work on the ui soon?
<mzanetti> or are you busy with university atm?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, dunno, I have a lot of branches here and there. Anyway, if I'm not able to do that this week, for sure I'll do it in washington
<mzanetti> rpadovani: lets get it merged then
<mzanetti> I think its fine to not do a release for 2 weeks
<rpadovani> great! top approved then
<dpm> mzanetti, well, we need to do a release that includes the account plugin in the click asap, but that doesn't prevent us from landing things in trunk. We can do a release from a particular bzr version, which is what I was planning to do for this one
<mzanetti> dpm: did the click stuff land in trunk already?
<mzanetti> ah right, sure it did... it broke my setup :D
<mzanetti> dpm: ok well, rpadovani approved the tags branch, if you think that's problematic, feel free to unapprove until you have done the click release
<dpm> mzanetti, not a problem, I was thinking of releasing rev265
<mzanetti> ack
<rpadovani> mzanetti and account plugin: a story of a big love. Soon in best cinemas of the country!
<mzanetti> yeah... never going to work out :D
<mzanetti> rpadovani: ah right reminds me... the bug where it tries to use my jabber account. will you look into that too or should I?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I think you have to, I don't have any idea on how reproduce it, it's your computer the fault :P
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> rpadovani: wel, I just added my jabber account in online accounts, and it causes that to show up in reminders app
<rpadovani> mzanetti, if you don't have time, I'll take a look
<nik90> popey: I fixed the timezone regression in https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-timezone-regression/+merge/237994
<nik90> popey: once that lands, I think we should be good to go.
<popey> \o/
<popey> nik90: decided what to do about the splash?
<nik90> popey: no sry, I was typing out the email this morning when I got caught in other stuff
<popey> np
<rpadovani> mardy, hey :-) Some code where I had the core dump last week, now it's fixed, but I have a core dump when I change account: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8533290/
<nik90> rpadovani: can you do a quick review (code review only) of https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-timezone-regression/+merge/237994. I already did the testing extensively. It fixes a regression that creeped in with the latest MPs.
<nik90> 3 lines of code
<rpadovani> nik90, done
<nik90> rpadovani: thnx
<nik90> popey: when the above MP lands, feel free to grab the click from jenkins and upload to store.
 * nik90 needs a break
<popey> roger!
<popey> Nice work nik90!
<nik90> popey: thnx. Next week will hopefully be performance week. Enjoy your weekend :)
<popey> nik90: you too
<rpadovani> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/multipleAccounts/+merge/237682/comments/583862
<dpm> rpadovani, wow, you're quick! As I said, you should go to uni more often, then :D
<dpm> rpadovani, let me test it in about 30 mins
<rpadovani> dpm, anyway, as I wrote, it does a core dump, so I marked to wip
<popey> balloons: please could you upload http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/clock-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.clock_3.2.139_armhf.click to the store... /cc nik90
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, what time would you suggest I change the Reminders meeting to? I changed it only for this week, and I'm not sure if it's a time that will work for you going forward
<rpadovani> dpm, Thu morning could work for me
<balloons> wahoo, clock release time
<popey> yeah!
<mzanetti> dpm: works for me too
<balloons> popey, nik90 uploaded https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/121/changerequest/
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, thanks, deal!
<nik90> balloons: thnx :D
<popey> balloons: wanna join the landing meeting?
<balloons> popey,just noticed the time
<balloons> omw
<popey> hey nik90 ! it's 1 year and 1 day since the first version of clock was uploaded to the store!
<popey> "on 2013-10-09 22:26 - 1 year ago"
<nik90> popey: yay .. anniversary :)
<popey> celebrate!
<nik90> woop woop :)
<balloons> screenshots of first and current please!
<mihir> hey balloons how are you doing ?
<balloons> mihir, howdy
<mihir> balloons: doing great :D
<mihir> renato___: is that branch got merged and released ?
<mihir> popey: i am sorry , i'll clear MR backlogs today for calendar :)
<popey> \o/
<renato___> mihir, is already on the silo, should be released next week
<popey> that would be awesome, and we can upload a new version!
<mihir> renato___: okay thanks, popey we can :)
 * mihir forgets lots of things , should better update to-do-list :P
<dpm> rpadovani, hm, it still freezes for me when switching accounts in the emulator, but let me see if I can test on the device. Another question: why does the option selector does not show me with a tick which account I've got selected? And why is it not enclosed in an Ubuntu shape?
<rpadovani> dpm, I think the problem of freeze is with online accounts, I'm waiting for mardy to verify. About the tick I didn't implement it, but it's a great suggestion. Do you want also an Ubuntu Shape?
<nik90> balloons: first screenshot: https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-u3YUgPznIbs/UXmxCSqejMI/AAAAAAAABVk/NMnsRMAiaQI/s1600/Clock1.png, Current screenshot -> https://imgur.com/3tNf7io
<balloons> nik90, I love the TODO :-)
<elopio> ping bfiller: you didn't include this MP on your latest gallery landings. Can you please take it into account for the next one?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/gallery-app/qmltests1/+merge/235390
<nik90> balloons: the todo still remains a todo until today :)
<bfiller> elopio: sorry about that, I literally can't keep track of it all, going crazy :)
<bfiller> elopio: will get it for the next upload
<elopio> bfiller: I understand. I would have reminded you about it earlier if I could keep track of it all :)
<elopio> thanks.
<balloons> nik90, I'll note you never liked numbers on the clock face :-)
<nik90> rofl
<popey> hehe
<dpm> rpadovani, yeah, essentially as the drawing I did, if that's doable
<rpadovani> dpm, yes, I think yes, I'm working on browser right now and this night I'll be out of home, but during the we I'll implement it
<mihir_> wow , icon refresh on scope has been resolved :D
<mihir_> popey, you around ?
<popey> ya
<mihir_> popey, i tested this , i  guess the transition from Calendar - to Month is okay i believe
<mihir_> popey, could you confirm so that we can close this MR ,https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/calendar-splash/+merge/237319
<popey> lets see
<mihir_> popey, okay :) you test in on device and comment on MP. I'll leave final call on your inputs :D
<popey> I'm sure it's fine.
<mihir_> popey, could you approve and top approve then ?
<popey> If it's not good then we need to talk to unity/mir people about more / different options
<popey> will do
<popey> see the comment from Renato?
<mihir_> popey, yes that how can we make this dynamically
<popey> you can remove +_X-Ubuntu-Splash-Title=Calendar
<mihir_> popey, pushed newer version.
<popey> ok
 * mihir_ moves to next MR
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<balloons> ahayzen, pong
<balloons> go go mihir!
<balloons> I love all the updates coming to calendar
<ahayzen> balloons, has jenkins just changed we are seeing really strange failures?
<popey> yeah
<ahayzen> balloons, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/854/
<balloons> ahayzen, jenkins has changed
<ahayzen> balloons, like the app is too big for the screen in some... watch test_shuffle
<popey> top approved that mihir_
<balloons> ahayzen, we did some changes to how the apps are running. Apologies if it's caused you fallout
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah, this was passing earlier :/
<ahayzen> balloons, so do we need to make changes to autopilot? or is it the setup on jenkins that needs changing?
<balloons> ahayzen, I ran a version of remix trunk to see what fails
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks
<balloons> ahayzen, we are now running with a window manager during the test runs, and in addition, the display is locked to phone size
<balloons> ahayzen, does the app force the display to be tablet mode on desktop?
<ahayzen> balloons, no that just looks like it thinks the screen size it much wider it is strange
<ahayzen> balloons, it should be dynamic as the window changes size
<balloons> ahayzen, ok let me test locally and see how we might need to tweak
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks
<ahayzen> balloons, ok it just passed?!
<ahayzen> balloons, now i'm confused
<ahayzen> balloons, maybe we caught it in the transition or something?
<balloons> ahayzen, this is the trunk run: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/856/
<balloons> ahayzen, the changes happened yesterday.. unless francis has been playing this morning and I don't know about it
<ahayzen> balloons, well this was the failed autolanding http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/music-app-remix-autolanding/16/ and this was the auto CI that passed http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/music-app-remix-ci/67/ both on the same rev
<ahayzen> balloons, shall I try top approving again just to see if it was some crazy magic?
<balloons> ahayzen, yea I see the trunk run looks like it's going to be all green
<ahayzen> balloons, i've top approved now we wait :)
<mihir_> popey, okay thank you.
<mihir_> balloons, yeah :)
<balloons> ahayzen, let me know how it goes. trunk did end all green
<ahayzen> balloons, it landed :)
<ahayzen> popey, all mps landed and i've updated the readme please build and upload a click :)
<mihir_> popey, i love this , and looks great i guess --> http://i.imgur.com/t6b4FML.png
<mihir_> popey, we'll remove context from the event in weekview :)
<popey> mihir_: ooooh!
<popey> loving the work you guys are doing on calendar!
<popey> ahayzen: will do!
<ahayzen> popey, thanks
<dpm> anyone looking for some polish to do who'd want to tackle a (possibly) bitesize bug in Reminders? bug 1379888
<ubot5> bug 1379888 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Reminders page has offscreen elements and no margins" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379888
<popey> asking on a friday night... good luck dpm ☻
<dpm> I felt I had to give it a go... :-)
<popey> ahayzen: done
<ahayzen> popey, thanks :)
<popey> np
<popey> curry calls me....
<balloons> mmm.. curry
<davmor2> popey: Mark Curry lives near you?
 * mihir_ reviewed - updates all the MR..feeling relieved :)
 * popey hugs mihir_ 
<popey> Oh my! http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/
<popey> look at that!
<popey> less than 20
<popey> not been like that since the Great Jenkins Fsck Up of September 2014
<nik90> lol..nice one
<balloons> is https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-calendar-app/assortment-of-fixes-to-newevents/+merge/237429 landing?
<balloons> mihir_, ^^
<popey> oooh! https://twitter.com/oscon/status/520623277598068736
<balloons> oO
<balloons> no more portland
<popey> nik90: may be of interest to you... ^
<balloons> popey, that said, was it ever in europe?
<nik90> popey: I don't know much about OSCON, but I'd be interesting in finding out more
<popey> i went last year.
<balloons> it's not in Portland, not in the US, and not in the summer
<balloons> what happened to oscon?
<popey> haha
<nik90> wow this looks interesting
<popey> its a big event
<mihir_> balloons, ahhh , thanks , the commend didn't push :|
<mihir_> baahhhh
 * nik90 runs to prepare Indian curry..bbl
<davmor2> balloons: it dawned on them that the rest of the world bought their books
<balloons> davmor2, so much change . . .
<davmor2> balloons: the world has grown up around you ;)
<mihir_> nik90, indian curry :D
 * popey is going to http://www.zaffron.co.uk/
<popey> boasting "greatest Indian food in the area"
<mihir_> popey, you like indian food ?
<balloons> I love it.. a curry club!
<popey> I am british, so yes.
<mihir_> balloons, you too :-o
<popey> It's easily my fave food.
<balloons> I actually prefer thai style curry.. but I do love it
<mihir_> hahaha okay :)
<mihir_> it has  more spices than normal curry
 * popey leaves to prepare his eating hands. Have a great weekend guys and gals!
<mihir_> popey, enjoy it :) do test calendar report bugs if you find any \m/
<popey> will do!
<popey> poke balloons to do more uploads if anything else lands ☻
<popey> o/
<mihir_> sure. sadly my MRs are pending and one some of them needs fixing so won't be able to do this week i guess
<mihir_> balloons, how do we maintain versions of an application ?
<nik90> balloons: I can't believe this..If you add a "property" to a Page{}, the autopilot object name changes from "Page11" to "FileName". That's the trick (well bug) :)
<nik90> balloons: that's why in my previous merges where I added a single property AP failed
<balloons> mihir_, sorry I missed your question. What do you mean?
<balloons> nik90, let's go find the bug again. So you are saying if you add ANY property to the qml declaration it sets a proper name?
<nik90> balloons: yup
<balloons> nik90, well that's both weird, and makes it much easier to workaround
<nik90> (and avoid surprises)
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot-qt/+bug/1341671
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341671 in Autopilot Qt Support "Versioned QML classes are not recognized by their public type name" [High,Confirmed]
<nik90> I will ran a few more tests and comment on that bug report
<nik90> s/ran/run
<balloons> nik90, thanks for doing that. I'm curious to see what you figure out
<nik90> balloons: it definitely seems like adding any property sets the proper public type name
<nik90> balloons: I presume we need a sample app for easy confirmation
<balloons> nik90, might be overkill for 'proof' but I suppose it might be useful to the AP folks. It's kind of weird it's marked as autopilot bug
<balloons> nik90, note Leo has some example qml attached
<nik90> balloons: oh his example are so much easier
<nik90> cool I will add a property there with the object tree screenshot to show my proof then
<balloons> cool
<nik90> balloons: hey I got a small technical question
<balloons> yes?
<nik90> balloons: so in my MP I am working on, the bottom edge has a small animation duration of (~500 ms) to show up after the "hidden" property is set to False. Now in the AP tests, I have wait_for_property(False). However this doesn't wait for the extra 500 secs for the UI to actually finish the animation.
<nik90> I was typing :)
<nik90> balloons: how do I do this in AP?
<balloons> nik90, interesting. So you have an animation that starts after you set a property to false? You should wait for the animation to finish instead: animation.moving.wait_for(False)
<nik90> balloons: yes, it starts the animation after it.
<nik90> okay I need to somehow figure out how to detect if the animation is running
<nik90> ah I think I have an idea, thnx
<balloons> sure. There should be an object that is created
 * ahoneybun released Ubuntu Beginner 1.2
<bmatusiak> anybody here testing ubuntu touch?
<balloons> never ;-)
<bmatusiak> balloons,  :P
<bmatusiak> im using devel-proposed, and just wondering if anybody else experienced the "Sim Lock"
<balloons> bmatusiak, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-ofono/+bug/1379836
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379836 in telepathy-ofono (Ubuntu) "dialer and messaging app say pin locked when it isn't on mako" [Critical,Confirmed]
<bmatusiak> thats wierd, because im using mako
<balloons> bmatusiak, ? sounds exactly like your issue
<bmatusiak> it is but "pin locked when it isn't on mako"
<balloons> you misunderstand..
<balloons> it only happens on mako
<balloons> "pin locked when it isn't" and then "on mako"
<bmatusiak> ahh,, i c
<balloons> bad sentence, but :-)
<bmatusiak> yea that could have used a semicolon :P
<bmatusiak> balloons, thanks for the confirm
<bmatusiak> now i know where to check for bugs also,
<balloons> fixed the bug title to not be so confusing ;-)
<mhall119> Elleo: is that content-hub move bug landed in the latest devel or rtm image?
<bmatusiak> balloons, also my 3g was not working but worked on previous builds, do you have any thing on the top of your head for that?
<balloons> nope, sorry
<ahoneybun> bmatusiak, maybe the settings got formated?
<sergiusens> balloons: the commans should of been ", when it isn't, ..."
<sergiusens> balloons: "; on mako" is not a sentence
<balloons> sergiusens, see if you like the new title a bit better. I made it less confusing
<balloons> bmatusiak, subscribe to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone mailing list
<balloons> you can chat with others and share feedback there
<sergiusens> balloons: ah, but it's specific to mako and aosp; you stripped that out
<balloons> right, personally those details would be in the report, imho
<balloons> as they can change anyway
<sergiusens> balloons: not from a managers PoV defining which bugs are a must have for next week ;-)
<balloons> To keep it clear however, I would add on mako to the start of the bug
<balloons> so On mako, dialer ...
<sergiusens> balloons: ideally, we need a hardware entry for bugs :-)
<balloons> sergiusens, I get it.. might read as a bad headline
<balloons> Yea, we need a +Affects Hardware
<bmatusiak> well now im bored
<bmatusiak> ahoneybun, i never had to input settings
<ahoneybun> bmatusiak, oh sorry I had to I thought maybe
<nik90> balloons: I added my observations to the bug report.
<nik90> balloons: I added a sample project to reproduce the bug consistently
<nik90> hope this helps
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-11
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, ping
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: pong
<akiva-thinkpad> hey all
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: hey
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: i commented on your MR. let me know if you required any more information.
<akiva-thinkpad> ;lkjfdsa
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<akiva-thinkpad> sorry
<akiva-thinkpad> keyboard switched layout
<akiva-thinkpad> s
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: lol
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, just now?
 * akiva-thinkpad checks
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, the from time is hidden though?
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, its all in the component, which is hidden.
<mihir> ahhh, when i tested last night it was showing it :|
<akiva-thinkpad> you are talking about the time on the far right?
<akiva-thinkpad> wed oct 21, 1987 ------> time???
<akiva-thinkpad> I am questioning my own sanity
<akiva-thinkpad> I swear its been hidden !
<akiva-thinkpad> tested it today !
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<mihir> yes
<mihir> lol okay i'll test it
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, cool beans. If it is not working, i'll totally apologize ~
<vitimiti> Hi
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, hello
<DanChapman> Good Morning all o/
<vitimiti> Hello, akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> good morning chap
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: at what time you sleep dude :P you in canada if i am not wrong right?
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, yes, pacific. 2:30 am
<akiva-thinkpad> {:
<mihir> :D
<akiva-thinkpad> I go to sleep when I'm tired.
<nik90> anyone free to review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-warning-message/+merge/238049 ... simplest MP of your lfe :)
<akiva-thinkpad> sure
<nik90> thnx
<akiva-thinkpad> any time :)
<nik90> rpadovani: hey, I need your approval in https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/delay-alarm-model-startup/+merge/238031
<rpadovani> on it
<nik90> rpadovani: its the exact same MP that you already reviewed and approved earlier
<nik90> rpadovani: just a note, in your testing please check if the clock app freeze when you try interacting with it *while* the startup animation is going on.
<nik90> that's the main diff between the old and new MP
<rpadovani> nik90, no, it doesn't freeze
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, how do you get to multi alarm select mode?
<rpadovani> nik90, approved
<rpadovani> akiva-thinkpad, upstream component
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: just long-press on any alarm
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: yay
<akiva-thinkpad> ah I see
<nik90> I meant rpadovani : woohoo..no freezes
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, now; of only I was considered a clock developer :P
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: ;)
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: that happens with sustained contribution to clock and demonstration of an adequate understand of bzr (merge, conflict resolution)..etc. with time :)
<rpadovani> nik90, any idea on how I can add an ubuntu shape around a listview? I'm not able to set the right height and width of the shape
 * nik90 thinks
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, getting there ~
<akiva-thinkpad> bzr is basically a sinch; the only thing I don't really know how to do is regress
<nik90> rpadovani: try setting the listitem's height to childrenRect.height and see if the UbuntuShape can then be assigned height: listview.height perhaps?
<nik90> I am not too sure
<rpadovani> akiva-thinkpad, bzr revert -r [numRev|-numOfPreviousRevision]
<rpadovani> nik90, nope, I cannot assign to shape the height of listview
<nik90> rpadovani: then why not use a OptionSelector?
<nik90> rpadovani: looks like that might be what you are looking for
<rpadovani> nik90, that's a good idea
<mihir> nik90: what is childRect basically ?
<mihir> nik90:  i meant childrenRect
<akiva-thinkpad> !cookie | rpadovani
<ubot5> rpadovani: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<nik90> in an item if you have Item { child1{}, child2{}, child3{} }, you can set the height of the item in 2 ways,
<nik90> first-> height: child1.height + child2.height + child3.height
<rpadovani> nik90, I found another solution, but I don' t like it: height: childrenRect.height * model.count
<nik90> second-> childrenRect.height
<rpadovani> sorry, row.height * model.count
<nik90> rpadovani: yup I can see why that will work...I think it is best to go with optionSelector if it fits the design you are trying to implement
<mihir> nik90: okay understood
<nik90> tbh yours is not a bad idea either
<rpadovani> nik90, https://i.imgur.com/ujy3RQ7.jpg
<nik90> yup OptionSelector is what you need then for sure :D
<mihir> yeah use that , rpadovani it is there in calendar  --http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk/view/head:/EventRepetition.qml#L126
<rpadovani> nik90, mihir mhh, problem with optionselector is that doesn't support footer: sometimes I need to add another thing to the listview, but totally unrelated with the delegate
<nik90> rpadovani: why don't you add that data to the listmodel directly?
<rpadovani> nik90, because I want a different delegate
<nik90> ah
<nik90> yeah you can't do that with optionselector
<rpadovani> :S
<ahayzen_> Hi, how can I figure out if a package has landed in rtm?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen_, o/ do a barrel roll
<ahayzen_> akiva-thinkpad, o/ ... hmm with a hangover probably not advisable ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<sergiusens> ahayzen_: rmadison bash |grep ubuntu-rtm
<sergiusens> ahayzen_: for bash (as an example)
<ahayzen_> sergiusens, ah sweet thanks :)
<sergiusens> np
 * ahayzen_ spots new content-hub is in rtm
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen_, I am done with my branch, and am sort of at a loss as to what to tackle next; any ideas?
<ahayzen_> akiva-thinkpad, wait for victor to find more issues lol ... erm let me look at the list
 * ahayzen_ notes he has far too many tabs open
<ahayzen_> akiva-thinkpad, there are supposed to be header actions on certain pages... i can't remember if they are in the current design but that could be something ... let me check the designs
<akiva-thinkpad> search items, right?
<ahayzen_> akiva-thinkpad, well i remember discussing other ones..but i don't see them in the designs might need to speak with jouni to find out what they were
<ahayzen_> akiva-thinkpad, and the search one needs investigating as we did it before but hit bug 1341814
<ubot5> bug 1341814 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Using search in the header can sometimes have a text field from a different tab" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341814
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen_, okay so just bugs then; presuming everything else has been taken care of?
<ahayzen_> akiva-thinkpad, so if you wanted to reimplement searching a workaround or uitk patch would be required
<ahayzen_> akiva-thinkpad, erm well the next things on my list are playlists/start page moving to cardview...but i need the 2x2 component which victor was starting...then victors branches need reviewing and we need more designs for things like the artist tab
<ahayzen_> akiva-thinkpad, i think we have all the 'big' tasks in hand it is more any small tweaks or 'polish' and obviously lots and lots of bug testing :)
<ahayzen_> akiva-thinkpad, if you wanted to have some fun you could start with that bug and see if you can figure out a workaround lol its on my list to do just a bit further down
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen_, cool beans.
<ahayzen_> akiva-thinkpad, have a play about with this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/+junk/test-tabs-search-issue and follow the steps so you understand what craziness is going on/if it is still reproducible
<ahayzen_> akiva-thinkpad, you could ofc try fixing your own bugs as well ;) eg bug 1379454
<ubot5> bug 1379454 in Ubuntu Music App "Undefined Album Details borrows from previous entries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379454
<ahayzen_> akiva-thinkpad, looks like adding an else to the if in the component oncomplete in the songspage to clear the year could work
<akiva-thinkpad> hummm
<akiva-thinkpad> yah I was looking at that before
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways its 746 am; way past my bed time
<qtros> Hi all
<qtros> pin popey
<qtros> ping :D
<qtros> popey sorry I don't wanna pin you :D
<qtros> popey I just want to know how do you run coreapps on device? Is there any method to preprocess *.desktop and *.json files?
<mihir> qtros: you mean trying to run from QTC?
<qtros> mihir yes, I've found that something is broken and I can't run our "Shorts" app as always
<qtros> mihir with fake manifest)
<popey> qtros: I generally don't run apps from qtc, but use "click build foo/"
<Phoenix_Dragon> Hi
<nik90> elopio: another nice qml test MP for you https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/edit-alarm-qml-tests/+merge/238062
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-12
<akiva-thinkpad> hello friends
<DanChapman> o/ akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> DanChapman, hey ! question just off the top of your head; do you have a clue where the fonts will be stored in the touch?
<akiva-thinkpad> I want to edit a branch I have for the ubuntu terminal app, to detect all mono fonts in a folder.
<DanChapman> akiva-thinkpad: /usr/share/fonts i believe is the "normal" location. I don't see any reason why that would change on the device
<akiva-thinkpad> DanChapman,
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> !cookie
<ubot5> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<DanChapman> akiva-thinkpad: :-)
<popey> nik90: just fyi, on latest images location detection works for me, it drops a pin directly on my house.
<popey> ybon: also fyi ^ ☻
<gcollura> is there a guide/tutorial/documentation about theming?
<akiva-thinkpad> gcollura, mmmmmmmm
<gcollura> lol
<akiva-thinkpad> gcollura, if there was... it may be out of date, as theming standards have not exactly been set yet
<gcollura> akiva-thinkpad, ok don't worry, it was just curiosity :)
<akiva-thinkpad> gcollura, yah we will need to sit down and really hash out a standard
<rigved> hi
<rigved> when booted into ubuntu touch, phablet-network is not working
<rigved> can anyone help?
<akiva-thinkpad> rigved, yes, but probably more so in #ubuntu-touch
<akiva-thinkpad> unless this is related to an app :P
<akiva-thinkpad> the ubuntu-touch guys are much better about getting devices working.
<rigved> akiva-thinkpad: ok thanks
<popey> gcollura: there's documentation on design guidelines being written
<popey> should be available "soon"
<akiva-thinkpad> oh neat
<vitimiti> Hi
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, heya
<nitohu> hi
<akiva-thinkpad> nitohu, o/
<ahayzen> Hi, is there anyway of taking screencasts on ubuntu-touch yet, i've got some strange screen corruption for the second time and would like to attempt to video it
<popey> ahayzen: yeah, you can use mir_screencast
<ahayzen> popey, is that a script or a package?
<popey> a program on the phone
<ahayzen> popey, ah
<ahayzen> popey, do i have to pass it some args?
<ahayzen> "Failed to connect to server. Error was :Failed to send message to server: Broken pipe"
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ mirscreencast -n 120 -m /var/run/mir_socket
<ahayzen> popey, thanks
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ls -l /tmp/*.rgba
<popey> -rw-rw-r-- 1 phablet phablet 248832000 Oct 12 16:09 /tmp/mir_screencast_540x960_66.57Hz.rgba
<popey> then spend an age pulling that over adb (or preferably scp it over the lan)
<popey> then use something like mencoder or convert to turn it into something playable
<ahayzen> popey, hmmm my mir was so broken it just restarted unity/mir
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/mir-devel/2014-February/000650.html
<popey> nice
<ahayzen> popey, and now the screen corruption has gone lol
<ahayzen> popey, have you seen it before where like parts of the screen as things move over it like flicker and get horizontal lines
<ahayzen> popey, its like it is vsyncing but can't keep up
<popey> nope
<popey> never seen that
<popey> can you video it with a webcam or something
<popey> might be easier.
<ahayzen> popey, i've had it twice in the past week or so
<ahayzen> popey, well unity8 reset itself so it has gone now :/
<ahayzen> popey, i'll try and get it next time it happens
<ahayzen> popey, i fired up terminal at the time, ran $ top and nothing was taking over the CPU which was my first thought
<ahayzen> popey, do you know if mir has its own log somewhere?
<popey> i dont
<popey> i think anything mir loggy would be in the unity8 log probably
<ahayzen> yeah i assume that as well i was just checking over syslog for anything obvious
<ahayzen> popey, ok i think it would be described as "screen tearing" what i was seeing
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: ping
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, pong
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: could you address kunal's comment on your MR ?
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, sure
<akiva-thinkpad> will submit it tomorrow
 * akiva-thinkpad is yawn
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: thank you.
<akiva-thinkpad> ;)
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: it's fine if you do it by tomorrow.
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: i want to push new changes to store before Wednesday.
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: what timezone are you in? you're always awake!
<mihir> popey: he is from Canada , i asked same few days back :|
<popey> ah, thats quite a lot of timezones
<popey> didn't realise quite how big canada was until recently
<mihir> popey: high five , ditto i just googled that and found many timezones lol
<popey> hah
<mihir> popey: also realized google change UI for that :P
<mihir> popey: he is in Pacific Time Zone (UTC-08:00)
<popey> k, thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, "awake" is a very questionable term for the state I am in.
<popey> ☻
<akiva-thinkpad> i can be awake whenever you guys need me though; My radical freedom allows it.
<popey> haha
<popey> many of us will be in the US from 20-24
<popey> but the other coast to you
<popey> but at least we'll be on a closer timezone
<akiva-thinkpad> Blast!
<popey> DC
<akiva-thinkpad> Jono had my time zone; I kind of wonder if that was one of the reasons he left
<akiva-thinkpad> like not an actual reason; the guy had a cool opportunity to take
<akiva-thinkpad> but yes; just thinking out loud
<akiva-thinkpad> :-
<daker> popey: yo, do you have a link to your UT presentation ?
<popey> daker: yo, no, it wasn't recorded
<daker> popey: i mean the slides
<popey> oh. they're not much use without the talk
<popey> basically just pretty pictures ☻
<daker> i see
<popey> bah! thought I might be able to run the ffos calc on my phone... fails with loads of apparmor errors
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8547951/
<popey> daker: is that the usual socket issue we have with ffos apps? ^
<daker> popey: what's that ? FFOS calculator ?
<popey> yes
<popey> https://github.com/Bahanix/ffos-calculator
<popey> kinda surprised it didn't just work..
<daker> popey: can you send me the .click ?
<popey> sure
<popey> daker: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/com.popey.calculator_0.7.8_all.click
<mihir> popey: are we planning to extend Calculator ?
<mihir> extend / enhance ??
<popey> depends on what design come up with
<popey> i just stumbled on this one and wanted to have a look at it on the device
<mihir> popey: okay , i just asked out of the box. it's been long we haven't touched it :|
<mihir> nik90: loved the revolution on clock , and your blog post :) Congratulations :D
<daker> popey: it does work for me
<daker> popey: https://imgur.com/H1ED9UL
<popey> daker: how odd
 * popey reboots phone
<daker> popey: maybe something is wrong with the image
<popey> could be, or more likely the apparmor changes I made didnt take effect
<popey> so I'll try reboot then try uninstall/reinstall
<popey> then try other device ☻
<popey> so many options :D
<popey> thanks for testing it!
<daker> yw
<popey> hmm, yeah, just fails on my device
 * popey uninstalls/reinstalls
<daker> note that i am running utopic-proposed r274
<popey> ok.
<popey> daker: that did it, thanks! :D
<daker> \o/
<popey> now.. how to disable double-tap-zoom?
<daker> easy
<daker> one sec
<daker> open the index.html
<daker> and replace
<daker> <meta content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1.0" name="viewport" />
<daker> with
<daker> <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1.0, maximum-scale=1.0, user-scalable=no">
<daker> popey: ^
<popey> k
<popey> thats much better, thanks!
 * popey lobs it in the store 
<daker> wow
<popey> its faster too..
<popey> \o/ published
<popey> I do like the fast auto-review ☻
<bmatusiak> any have a fix for the "libust" problem?
<bmatusiak> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=963Fz21F
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-05
<Kivi> http://i.imgur.com/U0NkVh5.png
<Kivi> the import error of a folder is not being found when I install the click package
<Kivi> If anyone ends up seeing it, I posted the question here:
<Kivi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/681613/error-no-such-directory-when-running-click-package-on-phone
<Kivi> I did a fresh install of ubuntu fyi
<tathhu> desktop or phone? :P
<tathhu> morning btw ^^
<Kivi> oh figured it out.... added this to pro
<Kivi> on phone
<Kivi> desktop works
<Kivi> phone, still hitting errors one by one
<Kivi> now i'm getting this error
<Kivi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/681615/loading-module-libubuntu-application-api-touch-mirclient-so-3-0-0-this-plugin
<Kivi> here is the question for that one~
<Kivi> well i'm super tired. Going to bed. Gnight
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> bzoltan_, or zsombi, hey, I'd like to anchor something to the bottom of the page header, is that possible? (with 1.3) I still want the header to hide and show, but I want the content (a listview) to alway be fully visible.
<timp> davidcalle: if you have a Page, where the ListView fills the its parent (the Page), that should be automatic.
<timp> davidcalle: the Page should automatically find the ListView and set that for its 'flickable' property, the header will then set the topMargin of the ListView so that you can see its full contents
 * timp off, boarding a plane.
<davidcalle> timp, ty :)
<mhall119> beuno: can I create ubuntu-sdk-15.04.1 frameworks in the store?
<karni_> Is there anyone that could tell me bit more about the Ubuntu.Content.ContentScope? The documentation seems very, perhaps even too, concise.
<karni_> Previously I was storing the incoming content/files on my own, but was looking into making use of the ContentStore.
<mcphail> karni: I agree with you about the docs - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/content-hub/+bug/1484124 "Content types: A set of well-known content types" etc
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1484124 in content-hub (Ubuntu) "Errors in Ubuntu Content API documentation" [Undecided,New]
<karni> mcphail: ah, thank you. marked as affecting me
<mcphail> karni: I think someone was writing a tutorial to explain things, but I don't know if it was completed
<karni> I see
<janimo> does anyone know how to force actions in the page header to be grouped in a popover menu - like it happens when there are more than 3 actions that are automatically put there?
<janimo> so if I only want one button to group similar actions in the header
<karni> janimo: hey buddy. this is not yet exposed, I asked about that recently. I'm not sure if it will be even. (so the apps stay "coherent".. and dull ;) )
<janimo> hi karni, thanks :)
<karni> janimo: it will be possible soon to provide your own implementation of the header
<karni> janimo: which means you'll be able to do whatever you want in the header. but no ETA on that.
<janimo> well coherent maybe but also confusing. This automatic layout can split actions that should stay together
<karni> I agree
<karni> I provided the same feedback. I think the developer shoudl have the control.
<renatu> popey, did you have time to test my fix for the TZ bug?
<popey> renatu: not yet, on my to-do list!
<renatu> popey, great, I was thinking about to try to land it for OTA7 bug just noticed that the bug is not tagged as OTA7
<renatu> popey, let see if we can land it on ota8
<mhall119> bzoltan_: does the SDK need to be updated to offer ubuntu-sdk-15.04.1 framework when editing manifest.json, or does it pull that from somewhere else like the store or chroot?
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  it pulls the list from the store
<mhall119> in that case, I'm going to go ahead and add what's on the phone images into the store
<mhall119> beuno: ^^
<mhall119> nvm, I don't know what to put in the form, beuno can you please add the ubuntu-sdk-15.04.1(-*) frameworks to the store?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-06
<dholbach> good morning
<svij> PSA: The results of the Ubucontest will be announced at the #ubuntu-on-air today at 15 UTC.
<tedg> I was trying to work with u1db last night and couldn't get much working.
<tedg> Specifically I did a "database.pushDoc({"foo": "bar"})" and the object returned doesn't seem to have a "contents"
<tedg> Anyone have any insight into that?
<tedg> kalikiana, is that something you worked on? ^
 * tedg doesn't remember who was doing it
<kalikiana> tedg: the object returned is a number :-)
<kalikiana> also, it's putDoc
<tedg> kalikiana: huh, "typeof" returns string
<tedg> kalikiana: printing it is a uuid then a ":1" on the end
<tedg> kalikiana: Can I use that number to find the doc?
<tedg> Yeah, sorry, putDoc, I had that right in the code just not IRC.
<kalikiana> tedg: you're right, it would be a string. but it's not the doc's id I'm afraid
<kalikiana> if you want to know the id it's best you set the id yourself
<tedg> kalikiana: Hmm, okay. I was hoping to use the autogen ID feature.
<tedg> I'll just use math.random() or something.
<kalikiana> tedg: this will do the equivalent of the default http://paste.ubuntu.com/12696810/
<kalikiana> we should have some official way for it.. for now that's the best option
<tedg> Cool, thanks.
<tedg> I was surprised that putDoc() didn't return either the doc or the docId
<tedg> Seems like one of those would be best.
<kalikiana> tedg: what're you working on, if I may be nosy?
<tedg> kalikiana: Ha, just a small app. Trying to use the U1DB to save state.
<tedg> kalikiana: That way I can do the lifecycle stuff cleanly.
<kalikiana> ah, nice
<karni> Is it just me, or the singer of The Free Software Song looks just a bit like popey :D? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSkCny-HtTw
<popey> OMG
<popey> I opened that link, then managed to close it before the guy started singing. Nobody needs that :)
<karni> haha
<popey> :)
<Elleo> popey: lies. we all know that's your ringtone
<SturmFlut> You *really* want to see Ubuntu on Air today :)
<popey> hehe
<tpm_> how do I connect to an ubuntu phone to debug it? I already enabled devmode and it shows up in the sdk, but I do not see debug output
<dpm> rpadovani, congrats to you and your team as UbuContest winners!
<daker> hello, any one with some snappy/Ubuntu Core presentations ?
<Kivi> hey all
<Kivi> Why is this bug happening to me:
<Kivi> This plugin does not support propagateSizeHints()
<Kivi> I can run it on qmlscene no problem
<Kivi> getting it to run on my phoen though causes it to crash with that message.
<DanChapman> Kivi: does your app depend on QtWidgets or QQuickWidgets? I've seen the propogateSizeHints error pop up before for someone else and it was down to try to use something from qtwidgets
<Kivi> DanChapman, I don't think so. it has some qt in there, but its just qstrings and such.
<Kivi> i'll check though
<Kivi> I can't see anything like this...
<Kivi> In my c++, I import qtqml, qmlcontext, qobject, and qstringlist. Nothing else.
<Kivi> Gah this is so annoying.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-07
<dholbach> good morning
<daker> hello, anyone with some snappy/Ubuntu Core presentations ?
<ogra_> daker, try #snappy
<ogra_> ;)
<daker> ogra_: thanks!
<bzoltan_> popey: who to contact about the clock app?
<popey> bzoltan_: what about it?
<bzoltan_> popey:  the AP tests have few problems :) one of them is that they do not start... they simple hang
<popey> Oh dear.
<popey> First instance, file a bug.
<popey> lp:ubuntu-clock-app
<popey> nik90 isn't around right now, but I'm sure he'll see the bug report
<bzoltan_> popey: done that -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1503684
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1503684 in Ubuntu Clock App "Autopilot tests do not start" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks bzoltan_
<popey> bzoltan_: isnt this the problem with the location popup?
<popey> yeah, marking as a dupe i think
<bzoltan_> popey: really? wow..
<bzoltan_> that was quick
<bzoltan_> popey: I am not sure if that is a duplicate... in my case the tests do not even start...until I hit Ctrl+C .... when they start
<popey> hmm
<karni> Hey folks. I have libthumbnailer-qt-dev installed on a device (rc-proposed), but I'm not seeing the package in an up-to-date 15.04 click chroot. Ideas? "E: Unable to locate package libthumbnailer-qt-dev"
<popey> karni: the click chroot doesn't match the phone, you often have to add things to the base chroot
<popey> (I do anyway)
<karni> popey: yes, I just added the phone ppa to it, thanks :)
<popey> yeah, thats what I did
<karni> cheers :)
<mhall119> bzoltan_: I think the API docs in wily are bad, if you look at https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/Ubuntu.Components.AdaptivePageLayout/ the import statement is Ubuntu.Components 1.2
<mhall119> it seems most Ubuntu.Components stuff in https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/ says to import 1.2, in fact
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-08
<dholbach> good morning
<jgdx> popey, hey, question: I have a couple of testers of an app I've made, and every update is difficult to distribute manually. I'd like to use the store, but it's also very alpha. What can I do?
<popey> jgdx: yeah, we don't have a beta store yet, I don't know where it is on the radar - JamesTait / beuno will know more
<jgdx> popey, you're saying distribute manually until…
<popey> yeah, there's no other solution right now
<popey> (that I know of)
<JamesTait> We kind of sort of almost do have a beta store.
<jgdx> JamesTait, do tell
<jgdx> what kind of sort of
<JamesTait> "Channels" is what you need, but I'm not sure if all the parts are completely in place yet. The index certainly supports it; myapps has some support, as you've probably noticed from the new UI.
<JamesTait> I don't think devices have any support just yet.
<JamesTait> jgdx, is this a phone app?
<jgdx> JamesTait, yup
<JamesTait> And who are your beta testers, and how are they downloading your packages?
<JamesTait> I mean, you don't have to name them...
<JamesTait> But are they just helpful members of the community, Canonical employees...?  It makes a difference because some of the myapps UI isn't fully exposed yet, AIUI.
<jgdx> JamesTait, helpful members on rc-proposed :)
<JamesTait> Awesome. ☺   I don't think there's an easy way to do it on the device quite yet, because I'm fairly sure devices are not yet channel-aware.
<JamesTait> But you can certainly publish your beta to the beta channel, and it will be downloadable, but they'll need to sideload it.  There'll be no automatic updates yet (see above).  So I'm not sure if that gets you any further than you already are?
<jgdx> not sure what sideload is in this context?
<JamesTait> Rather than install via the Store scope, download it and pkcon install-local ...
 * JamesTait remembers he needs to update get_click.py to be channel-aware as well.
<jgdx> okay, yeah, that doesn't get me any further. But it's nice to know that it's not possible yet.
<JamesTait> I think, in summary, we have at least a first iteration of a channel-aware store, but no channel-aware clients.
<JamesTait> Ah, it looks like myapps only makes the stable channel available yet anyway.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-09
<davidcalle> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<rpadovani> dholbach, dpm sturmflut2 svij so see you guys in a couple of weeks in berlin \o/
<svij> rpadovani: \o/
<svij> rpadovani: if you want listen to a talk in english (which is now german) I could ask the speaker if he would do it in english
<dpm> rpadovani, awesome!
<dpm> rpadovani, my talk will be in English
<rpadovani> dpm, thanks :-) svij well, mivoligo and I don't know german, so more talks there are in english, better is for us, but don't bohter to much, I appreciate the main target of the ubucon are germans :-)
<svij> rpadovani: sure :)
<dholbach> rpadovani, nice!
<nik90> popey: ping
<sturmflut2> rpadovani: Jep, means I will prepare my talk in english too :)
<svij> I guess we could do that too, dholbach
<dholbach> sure
<popey> nik90: pong!
<nik90> popey: Hey
<nik90> popey: I had a discussion with bartosz about clock app release. And bartosz had a good reason to push out a new update v3.6 sometime next week.
<nik90> bartosz landed a good number of critical bug fixes related to timezone changes, and with the upcoming winter time change, it will be nice to push clock app update to test that publicly :)
<nik90> popey: There is still one MP currently being reviewed. I will help review and test that to get it merged by sunday. Once that happens, clock app v3.6 can be sent to QA.
<nik90> as always I have also updated the changelog at http://pad.ubuntu.com/clock-app-changelog
<popey> excellent!
<popey> thanks nik90
<Agathezol> anyone know why gcc on ubuntu 15.04 is significantly more picky about object and library order than gcc on other platforms? i.e. gcc -g ../someobj.o -lsctp myobj.o -o mybin    - will fail, but revers -lsctp and ../someobj.o will succeed. i normally develop on gentoo platforms so I'm assuming compile time flags for gcc or some ubuntu config I don't know about.
<mcphail> Agathezol: I've never noticed Ubuntu being particularly picky. You always need to get the order right
<Agathezol> mcphail it is certainly more picky than my gentoo box with the same glibc. make files that work fine there fail on ubuntu and it's a library lniking order issue
<Agathezol> mcphail but i think after some more comparison that it might be related to multilib support. my other platform (gentoo) doesn't have multilib enabled in gcc, which probably affects link-order resolution
<Agathezol> not a huge issue ultimately, just one that's been nagging at me a bit
<mcphail> Agathezol: really? That shouldn't be the case
<mcphail> Agathezol: anyway, that's why God invernted the autotools
<Agathezol> mcphail: heh, i guess, my code has almost no external dependencies, so i very rarely use them. noticed it primarilly with librt and libsctp
<Agathezol> mcphail: but i was mostly curious why one was more picky than the other
<mcphail> Agathezol: I suspect it must be something unique to your Gentoo install. Google is full of link-order errors from all the popular distros
<Agathezol> mcphail: potentially, they are very old installs that have been updated for years
<Agathezol> so, newer gcc (4.8.x instead of 4.9.x like ubuntu) but potientially some old useflag or something affecting the compile
<mcphail> Agathezol: useful, though :)
<Agathezol> mcphail: sure, though i'd rather have my makefile be portable to my laptop running ubuntu so i don't have to ssh to the dev server everytime i want to wrok on the code :P
<Agathezol> mcphail: anyway, thanks for thinking
<Agathezol> mcphail: TJ- over on #ubuntu remembered the change that is giving me grief. --as-needed is used by the lniker by default now
<Agathezol> mcphail: so if my .o that is using libsctp.so for instance occurs after the -lsctp flag it will fail to compile
<Agathezol> mcphail: because the linker will ignore -lsctp since nothing is using it yet in the link order
<mcphail> Agathezol: ha! Compiler flags suck.
<Agathezol> mcphail: ya, now to see if i can disable that flag with a cflag or something
<mcphail> Agathezol: honestly, just use autotools and let them take the strain.
<mcphail> Agathezol: (or whatever build system of your choice)
<mcphail> Hand-rolling makefiles is an exercise in madness, if you want portability
<Agathezol> mcphail: it would be, but the code is proprietary. this is the first time it's left a gentoo machine, and that's only for my convenience
<Agathezol> mcphail: turns out though i can just add --no-as-needed to my CFLAGS, apparently
<mcphail> nice
<Agathezol> mcphail: heh, or not, gcc doesn't recognize the option
<mcphail> aargh
<Agathezol> mcphail: wow, maybe ubuntu added a patch to remove it. the option is in the ld man page
<Agathezol> mcphail: oh well, i know the error now, i can deal with it now that i understand it
<mcphail> Agathezol: can you add it to LDFLAGS? (scraping the back of my gcc knowledge here...)
<Agathezol> mcphail: ya, that was my first thought, but the ld flags just pass on the gcc cli so it's not liking that either
<mcphail> Agathezol: actually, try "-Wl,--no-as-needed"
<Agathezol> mcphail: woh, what did that do?
<mcphail> Agathezol: passes options to linker
<Agathezol> mcphail: wild, guess i've never used a linker option before
<Agathezol> mcphail: that worked fine, thans much!
<mcphail> Ha! np
<mcphail> Can someone remind me what package to install to trial the unity8 desktop on desktop? Is it ubuntu-desktop-next or ubuntu-desktop-mir? Is this a good environment for developing mir apps?
<mcphail> (On wily)
<tathhu> (is there an ppa for unity8 on trusty?)
<gerlowskija> I'm working through the scopes-development-in-golang tutorial (https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/tutorials/developing-scopes-go/).  I'm trying to experiment with different category layouts, but I can't find any documentation on the JSON format for RegisterCategory.  Does anyone now where I should be looking for this?
<gerlowskija> In tweaking the category-layout value, I've found that horizontal-list and grid seem to work, but I've just been taking guesses to find those two options.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-10
<maxvanceffer> appdevs Hello to all, while developing application QML + C++ backend plugin, i have a millions warning in console which is saying: libust[16621/16642]: Error: Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5 (in get_wait_shm() at lttng-ust-comm.c:958)
<maxvanceffer> Does somebody know, what is this ? And where it comes from ? And how to fixed it ?
<mcphail> maxvanceffer: ignore it. It is just noise
<mcphail> maxvanceffer: you'll get it in the logs for all apps
<popey> yeah, wish we could get rid
<popey> it's distracting and causes unnecessary cpu / io
<mcphail> +1
<popey> there's a bug about it somewhere
<mcphail> You have to wonder if there would be the same number of "micropauses" if this wasn't getting written to _every_ log all the time
<popey> well, its not every log as not ever app has focus
<popey> so probably only written to the foregrounded app
<popey> *every
<mcphail> aah. True
<jamieonubuntu> hello
<jamieonubuntu> test 123
<jamieonubuntu> nickserv
<jamieONubuntu> .
<JamieOnubuntu> test
<sdfsdfsdfsdfsdf> aa
 * sdfsdfsdfsdfsdf slaps hatchetation around a bit with a large fishbot
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-11
<dragos> can i use adb with an ubuntu touch device?
<mrjenskay> hey
<mrjenskay> How can I download the core ubuntu apps again? I did it like .5 years ago, but now I can't remember.
<tathhu_> Source? For desktop? What?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-10-10
<renato__> popey, could you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-filemanager-app/snappy/+merge/308050
<Fighter19> Hey, wondering if I should use HTML5 or QML do create an Ubuntu App. I'd really like HTML5, but it doesn't look like the current sdk has the capability to create good GUIs without doing a lot of the things on your own.
<Fighter19> I also have more experience with QML and C++, but in matter of portability (also to other platforms), I think HTML is better.
<popey> renato__: heya, sure thing
<kurt_> is riccardo padovani's new bacon2d api tutorial still the best way to install bacon2d? its listed for 15.04
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-10-11
<kalikiana> timp: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/dontSkipTheEntiretyOfTstTextfield11Qml/+merge/308099
<timp> kalikiana: happroved
<kalikiana> timp: Another one
<kalikiana> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/dropQuestionableColorTestsFromTstTextarea11Qml/+merge/308106
<timp> kalikiana: standup :)
 * ahoneybun pokes ahayzen
<ahoneybun> alright so I have my JSON data here: http://api.openweathermap.org/data/2.5/forecast?q=32055&appid=753a953085551461ddf5555c772c06c2
<ahoneybun> I need to figure out how to get each hour report out of there
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, use JSON.parse() on it, like output=JSON.parse(input) then you should be able to loop through the result in output["list"] .. then each one you can get the info for
<ahoneybun> well I have it like this now: locationModel.append( { id: entry["id"], name: entry["name"], weather: entry["weather"][0]["main"] } )
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, also paste it in here, it helps you alot http://jsonprettyprint.com/ ... bbl o/
<ahoneybun> but yea tried something like that
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23309533/
<ahoneybun> I have it working like that
<ahayzen> gotta go shops, be back in a bit
<ahoneybun> changing the api to just looking for one city weather works like a charm
<ahoneybun> just trying to use a forecast is different
<ahoneybun> seems I am using it: currentData = JSON.parse (request.responseText);
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, it looks like what you have is going in the right direction :-)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: though I got the code from someone I think
<ahoneybun> also not sure how to get data from that large json
<ahoneybun> ["weather"][0]["main"] seems to grab all the items weather but I need more control on which it gets
<ahoneybun> I want to list the first 3 or 4 items
<ahoneybun> giving a 3 hour forecast for each
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-10-12
<brad__> Hello
<brad__> join/
<kalikiana> zsombi: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fixLitsItemFocus56/+merge/308118
<kalikiana> timp: Don't forget https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/dropQuestionableColorTestsFromTstTextarea11Qml/+merge/308106
<zsombi> kalikiana: holly cow, what a long name :D
<kalikiana> :-P
<zsombi> kalikiana: did you have time to check the regression fix for the ListItem focus frame?
<kalikiana> Already happroved that one ;-)
<zsombi> kalikiana: oh, then I should refresh the browser page :D
<zsombi> kalikiana: also, there's the tst_listitem_focus_13 which ewas taken out as failing, I took them back and they don;t fail...
<kalikiana> zsombi: See above. They DID fail :-)
<zsombi> kalikiana: well... CI said all green, but not on autyolanding...
<kalikiana> Yeah :-(
<zsombi> kalikiana: and I cannot repro it... DAMN!
<om26er> bzoltan: Hello! Can you share the roadmap of the UITK, I am specifically interested to know the plans regarding background services(daemons) through QML code as we move to Unity8 on the desktop.
<pmcgowan> om26er, bzoltan thats also a good question for tvoss
<om26er> yes, please. we need a very well defined lifecycle of a background service and how it interacts with the main app.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-10-13
<mcphail> kalikiana: Are you the author of the quassel client on the store? I can't get it to send text to a channel
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-10-14
<kalikiana> mcphail: That's me, yes. There is some delay with seeing the messages, which might be the problem you're having.
<kalikiana> Perhaps you want to file a bug https://github.com/kalikiana/quassel/issues
<mcphail> kalikiana: will do. Thanks
